# Der schlechte Ruf von WoW!



## Pusillin (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass WoW generell einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat!
Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass sowohl Politiker, Eltern etc. eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW
haben, es mache süchtig, sei Zeitverschwendung etc.

auch bei Altersgenossen (je nach Alter Erwachsene oder Jugendliche) stelle ich eine feindliche Einstelung
fest! Viele behaupten es sei Verachtung, jedoch frage ich mich - ist Verachtung nicht eine häufige konsequenz
von Neid? Vielleicht nur weil sie nicht "mitreden können" oder es nicht ertragen können,
dass wir zufrieden sind? Als Grund geben sie an, dass es generell schlecht sei, aber wieso äußern sie sich überhaupt dazu?
wieso glauben sie es geht sie etwas an, oder wieso können sie es nicht akzeptieren?
Ich denke dies liegt daran, dass wow einfach das beliebteste Spiel ist, und das muss natürlich BÖSE Ursachen haben!
(Sucht etc.) 
Die leute glauben, sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden zu müssen, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind,
da das einzige, was sie über das spiel wissen, von andere Leuten stammt!
andere spiele werden aufgrund ihrer wenigen spieleranzahl fast gar nicht in die kritik genommen, mit ausnahme von ballerspielen.

Nun frage ich mich: hat wow wirklich so einen schlechten ruf?
So einen schlechten ruf, dass es teilweise schlechter als ballerspiele dargestellt wird?
Denn ich habe folgendes beobachtet: Jugendliche, die kein WoW spielen, oder mit WoW
aufhören, spielen (größtenteils) Ballerspiele. Nun ist es aber so, dass ebendiese spiele oft mehr toloriert werden, als WoW,
denn wer WoW spielt hat kein rl, und ist süchtig. Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten.
Und eben solche leute glauben dann, einen Vortrag halten zu müssen, und dabei im glauben zu sein,
intellgenter etc zu sein, und einen belehren zu müssen, dass WoW süchtig macht und NICHT GUT ist!
solche vorträge wirken auf mich wie gut gemeinte ratschläge, als ob man schon sich nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat etc.

was ist es, dass die leute zu so etwas bringt? Selber ballerspiele spielen, und moralpredigten an "legal spielende" menschen zu machen?


Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
Freue mich auf eure kommentare!


----------



## Crowser19 (17. Februar 2009)

Naja guck dich mal ingame und im wow forum um diese Sprüche von wegen NICHT GUT und macht Süchtig sind nicht ganz unbegründet.

Aber dennoch würde ich mir nicht sagen lassen was ich spiele.de


----------



## Dash08 (17. Februar 2009)

generell stimme ich dir zu aber doch nicht alle ballerspiele sind verboten 
hmm ich finde wow is so unbeliebt,weil mitschüler ,Arbeitskollegen ect. denken,
dass man gleich ein  "Nerd" ist wenn man wow spielt..


----------



## Martel (17. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass WoW generell einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat!
> Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass sowohl Politiker, Eltern etc. eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW
> haben, es mache süchtig, sei Zeitverschwendung etc.
> ...






Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.

Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.

Wenn ich Auszubildende betreue höre ich manchmal ihre Gespräche, andere Themen Fehlanzeige. Freunde? Ne kenne ich nur von Raids. 
Genauso in den Bewerbungsgesprächen die ich führe. Ganz ehrlich viele um nicht zu sagen der Größte teil der Leute hat einfach ein Problem. Nicht alle, gewiss nicht alle. Aber die die ich so zu Gesicht bekomme (16-18 Jahre) haben einfach ein Problem. Und da gibt es für mich nichts zu Diskutieren. Sozialekompetenzen ... nicht ausgeprägt. Wissen von der Welt .. überhaupt nicht vorhanden.

Ach was rede ich die gleichen kommen wieder die gleichen Versager an " mimimim" 

Ganz klar, wer bei mir als Hobby angibt World of Wracraft im Einstellungsgespräch ist weg. Ich habe selbst lange gespielt und nicht das Spiel als solches ist schuld. Sonder die schlechte Community und das wenige Sozialverhalten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

Oje, da taucht jemand in die große weite Welt der Vorurteile ein.

Herzlich willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und sag mir jetzt nicht du hast keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bllademaster (17. Februar 2009)

Jo ich weis was du meins. bei mir inner schule (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr) heulen alle rum wie scheiße wow is und auf die frage warum sie das den finden kommt IMMER die antwort "das is ja so teuer, spiele die geld kosten sind immer kacke". aber als ich die fragte was sie den so zocken sachte mir fast jeder "fliff, 4story usw" also alles sone scheiß donater games.
zu der frage warum wow einen schlechten ruf hat. ich glaube die leute verbreiten das gerücht weil sie selbst zu arm sind um 12 euro im monat auszugeben.


----------



## bErliTz (17. Februar 2009)

Erste die  Frage wie kommst auf das schlechten Ruf? Haben doch alle CS BF2 usw es  net kennt wird sowas immer sagen!
Und zu der Tatsache kein RL Sucht usw brauchen wir nicht reden darüber schau dir die Online Zeit an von sehr vielen Spielern find ich schon bedenklich...

Muss aber eh jeder selber Wissen was er Spielt wie lange er Spielt!

Also mach dir mal keinen Kopf gibt ja genug WOW Fanboys die  On sind oder ihren Beruf als Forentrolle nachgehen oder Comments Flammen bei dennen hat WOW einen ausgezeichneten RUF

Also
Machs gut


----------



## direct-Gaming (17. Februar 2009)

Man liebt das Spiel oder man hasst es ^^. Warum der Ruf von WOW teilweise so schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen aber es hängt sicher mit den Negativ-Reportagen bezüglich Sucht etc. zusammen. Bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber wurde sogar einmal jemand vergrault, als er sich zu WOW bekannte... Ok... man muss ehrlich sein – er hatte immer rote Augen und hat bestimmt jeden Abend bis 2 Uhr gezockt... ^^ das war generell immer etwas aufällig und als das mit WOW rauskam hat man Ihn regelrecht gemobbt und vergrault. Er gilt in der Firma auf jeden Fall immer noch inoffiziel als das 1. WOW Opfer.

Ich kenne das ja auch von mir, dass es Abends schnell mal etwas später wird aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Wenn die Arbeit ersthaft darunter leidet und das den Arbeitsplatz gefährdet, dann geht das sicher zu weit.

Wenn man sich offen zu WOW bekennt, dann muss man leider oft dumme Sprüche wegstecken... Finde ich an sich schade.. für viele ist WOW auch nur ein Hobby.... wie für mich z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (17. Februar 2009)

Q: Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
A: 11+ Mio Spieler + Spiel ab 12 + Unreife Kinder = Niveau vom Spiel sinkt = Ruf im Keller.


----------



## Frauenpower221 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es  das beste  ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter.


----------



## Keshius (17. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat WoW nur son schlechten Ruf, da es so berühmt ist. Jetzt mal ehrlich EVE Online ist viel zeitintensiver und freakiger als WoW ( ich hab nichts gegen die Leute^^).


----------



## bErliTz (17. Februar 2009)

*Zitat* Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es das beste ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter. *Zitat*

Ich finden du schreiben richtig dann du sagen wow bestes Game!!!



Bussi mein Fanboy


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mich in erster Linie freuen, wenn du deine Thesen, die du ohne Quellenangabe machst, zuallererst mit fundierten Argumenten untermauerst. Zudem ist alles sehr subjektiv gehalten, sodass die Objektive Haltung, die du versuchst zu äussern, leider nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Zumindest ist dies bei mir nicht der Fall.

Du schreibst 





> Viele behaupten es sei Verachtung, jedoch frage ich mich - ist Verachtung nicht eine häufige konsequenz von Neid?
> Vielleicht nur weil sie nicht "mitreden können" oder es nicht ertragen können, dass wir zufrieden sind? Als Grund geben sie an, dass es generell schlecht sei, aber wieso äußern sie sich überhaupt dazu?



Das zeigt zum Beispiel, dass du dich nur auf einen lokalen Raum beschränkst und es nur auf Selbsterfahrung beruht. Eine verallgemeinerte Aussage kann man so nicht treffen. Dafür ist die breite Masse, die es in WoW einfach gibt, nicht mit inbegriffen. 



> Ich denke dies liegt daran, dass wow einfach das beliebteste Spiel ist, und das muss natürlich BÖSE Ursachen haben!


 Wo steht geschrieben das es böse Ursachen haben muss? Begründest du es darauf, dass WoW angeblich das beliebteste Spiel ist?

Also muss es auch böse Ursachen haben, dass Harleys die beliebtesten Motorräder in der Rockerszene sind? Das ist vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen. 

So könnte man noch eine ganze Weile weiter machen, und deinen Standpunkt im Detail zerlegen.

Sorry, ich komme mit deinem an Vorurteilen angehäuften Beitrag leider nicht überein.


----------



## healyeah666 (17. Februar 2009)

Der Ruf von WoW ist meiner Meinung so schlecht, weil es nunmal bekannt ist, dass WoW ein großes Suchtpotential hat und man auch einen Sündenbock braucht. Leider glauben nur alzuviele den Medien. Wobei lustig ist das ich selbst immer als "Suchti" beschimpft werde weil ich WoW spiele, aber meist von denen die selbst mal auf nem Privi oder so spielen.


----------



## Darkfire936 (17. Februar 2009)

Keshius schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat WoW nur son schlechten Ruf, da es so berühmt ist. Jetzt mal ehrlich EVE Online ist viel zeitintensiver und freakiger als WoW ( ich hab nichts gegen die Leute^^).


Jo würde ich auch sagen.Liegt einfach daran,dass es einfach so viele Leute spielen.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Februar 2009)

Mir is das mittlerweile scheiß egal was die leute sagen.......


----------



## Crowser19 (17. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> Erste die  Frage wie kommst auf das schlechten Ruf? Haben doch alle CS BF2 usw es  net kennt wird sowas immer sagen!
> Und zu der Tatsache kein RL Sucht usw brauchen wir nicht reden darüber schau dir die Online Zeit an von sehr vielen Spielern find ich schon bedenklich...
> 
> Muss aber eh jeder selber Wissen was er Spielt wie lange er Spielt!
> ...



Naja es gibt solche und solche dauerzocker die einen spielen es bis zu 20 h am tag und länger und das woche für woche, was dann allerdings bedenklich ist.

Andere aber haben halt mal Tage wo sie frei haben und nichts zu tun also warum dann mal nicht durchmachen?

Solang es das Rl nicht beeinflusst ist es doch völlig ok .


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Q: Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
> A: 11+ Mio Spieler + Spiel ab 12 + Unreife Kinder = Niveau vom Spiel sinkt = Ruf im Keller.



Schöne zusammenfassung. Aber wie sieht es denn unter den "Klassenkameraden oder Arbeitskollegen" aus? Die kennen das Spiel nichtmal unf heulen grad rum. Is einfach nur n dummes Vorurteil derganzen Leute die angeblich mit RPGs nix am Hut haben. Und ich wage zu behaupten das die die rummeckern nochnie n RPG gespielt haben. 

Hab mir das schon oft in Gedanken in Kategorien unterteilt.

Typ A:

Wenn er spielt, dann Ballerspiele oder Rennspiele. Hauptsache realistisch, alles andere ist unlogisch und nerdy. Kein WoW Spieler. Zumindest solange bis man ihn nicht dazu zwingt es mal zu spielen, dann verfällt er genauso der Sucht wie Typ B.

Typ B:

Spielt von klein auf gern RPGs mit tiefgründiger Story und spiel auch gern mal etwas länger. Ist wahrscheinlich WoW Betazocker.

Vielleicht hat sich das ja auch schonmal jemand überlegt, ich gehör dann ehr zu Typ B. Spiel schon seit ich klein bin RPGs. Erstes Spiel war Diablo 1 (Jaha Blizz hat mich schon damals fasziniert) auf englisch xD und bin auch sonst voll der RPG Fan.


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Das zeigt zum Beispiel, dass du dich nur auf einen lokalen Raum beschränkst und es nur auf Selbsterfahrung beruht. Eine verallgemeinerte Aussage kann man so nicht treffen. Dafür ist die breite Masse, die es in WoW einfach gibt, nicht mit inbegriffen.



Mh, is bei mir aber auch so. Zufall? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Focht (17. Februar 2009)

also zu der frage mit dem schlechten ruf sage ich ganz klar: zeitinvestition.
ich persönlich kenne viele leute die wow spielen und darin 5-8 std täglich investieren UND nebenbei noch arbeiten gehen.
und das kann sich niemals gut auf die arbeit auswirken.

daher denke ich das viele wissen das es eine große zeitinvestition für berufstätige ist


----------



## elmoo200 (17. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...


Hallo bei manchen sachen muss ich dir recht geben bei hobbys zb wow anzugeben is wirklich hirnrissig es würde reichen pc spiele oder sowas anzugeben  aber zu sagen sozialekompetenzen nicht ausgeprägt etc.. is kompletter schwachsinn es gibt natürlich so welche aber die meisten wissen sogar weit mehr  und natürlich gibt es auch welche  die sagen wa mal ganz klar keine  freunde haben etc.. aber auch nur wieder die minderheit und so wie ich das verstanden habe  heist wer wow spielt hat bei dir im bewerbungsgespräch keine chance und das finde ich eine sauerei


----------



## Druidikas (17. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Q: Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
> A: 11+ Mio Spieler + Spiel ab 12 + Unreife Kinder = Niveau vom Spiel sinkt = Ruf im Keller.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde du hast nicht recht 
ok es gibt kinder wo nur scheiße machen oder nix kapieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo gibst das nicht 
es gibt über all Leute die solchen scheiß machen also schiebe es lieber nicht auf die unreifen kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt noch genug unreife Erwachsene


----------



## Lakor (17. Februar 2009)

Viele Dinge sind nicht unbegründet.

Dass die älter Generation etwas Kritik äußert liegt meist daran, dass sie es nie kennen gelernt hat, für solche Menschen ist es einfach nicht zu verstehen dass so etwas Spaß machen kann und halten ihre konservativen Beschäftigungen für sinvoller (worauf ich nicht näher eingehen will, weil dies auch positiv und negative Seiten hat).

Der Suchtfaktor ist auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen. Ich spiele selber nicht mehr(worüber ich ganz froh bin, würde mich aber als Ex-Suchti bezeichnen, da ich sehr aktiv und erfolgreich war, bis Content clear und teils 6 Stunden aufwärts am Tag)

Das ablehnen der Mitschüler kann oft aus Unwissen, schlechten Erfahrungen und  Ablehnung eines solchen Spieles (in punkto kindisch, Comic Grafig etc.) resultieren, allerdings würde ich solch nicht belegtes Geschwätz nicht ernst nehmen und einfach ignorieren.

Das jeder "WoW-Aussteiger" Ballerspiele spielt kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen, allerdings ist es so dass viele Leute lieber im Internet spielen als offline und da gibt es 2 Große Sparten: Mmorpgs und "Ballerspiele". Sonst würde mir keine schlüssige Alternative einfallen.

Mfg,
Lakor.


----------



## Pusillin (17. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich würd mich in erster Linie freuen, wenn du deine Thesen, die du ohne Quellenangabe machst, zuallererst mit fundierten Argumenten untermauerst. Zudem ist alles sehr subjektiv gehalten, sodass die Objektive Haltung, die du versuchst zu äussern, leider nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Zumindest ist dies bei mir nicht der Fall.
> 
> Du schreibst
> 
> ...


wie der untertitel schon sagt, es beruht auf erfahrungen.
natörlich beziehe ich mich auch auf die allgemeinheit, da ich den verlauf des themas schon länger beobachte, und somit 
meiner meinung nach sagen kann, was der größte teil (allgemeinheit) denkt.
es tut mir leid dass ich keine statistik anstellen konnte und alle leute der welt befragt habe, da ich denke es würde meine meinung eh nur bestätigen, auch da es unmöglich ist.

zum 2ten:
ich denke einfach, dass die leute die wenigstens etwas über das thema nachdenken, sich die fakten vorhalten ( dasss wow das beliebteste spiel ist)
und dazu eine meinung abgeben müssen, das über wow viel diskutiert wird! diese meinung umfasst eine begründung, und ich will mich nicht streiten, aber die begründung vieler leute läuft darauf hinaus, dass es böse ist (assoziiert mit: sucht etc.) -

wie scho gesagt, beruht es auf ehrfahrungen, welche aber durchaus auf die allgemeinheit zu beziehen sind, ich verwende bewusst nicht wörter wie "alle", sondern "viele, einige etc.".


ich denke wir verstehen uns lediglich falsch, meine schreibweise ist auch nicht grade leicht verständlich, und ein satz wie: natürlich muss das böse sein
soll lediglich meine meinung zur denkweise vieler meschen verdeutlich.
wenn ich ihn ausprechen würde hätte er einen unüberhörbaren verlächerlichenden unterton


----------



## Tal (17. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass WoW generell einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat!
> Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass sowohl Politiker, Eltern etc. eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW
> haben, es mache süchtig, sei Zeitverschwendung etc.
> ...



Vorweg hab ich bis vor 3 Wochen selbst seit Release gespielt.
Dann will ich noch sagen das Ballerspiele nicht Verboten sind.
 Zu den anderen sachen die Du geschrieben hats. Die Leute die sagen WoW ist schlecht vermissen vielleicht auch einfach deine Gesellschaft im Ausgang oder einfach nach der Schule. Dann kommt dazu das man für Ballerspiele keinen Terminkallender braucht, anderst in WoW: Mittwoch wird Naxx gecleard, Freitag gehts weiter irgendwas anderes machen, dann so weiter am Samstag. 
Meienr meinung ist das zwar notwendig um einen Stammraid aufzubauen, aber dennoch völlig bekloppt (schimpft ruhig, ich habs hinter mir :-D ). Das ist aber dann nur die obere Spitze des Eisberges, muss ja noch Mats, Ruf, sonstiges Equip gefarmt werden. 
Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das ich seit ich von WoW weg bin viel, viel, viel weniger Stress habe und auch wirklich nur dann spiel wenn ich ,,Lust" hab und nciht wenn mir mein doofes Hiern sagt ... ah ich brauch noch 3k Ruf bei XY, das ist dannnämlich Sucht udn kein normales verhalten (zerreisst jetzt nicht den einen satz sondern lest was in dem Satz steht^^).
Klar spiel ih jetzt Ballerspiele udn Strategiespiele udnw as weiss ich, aber ich gehe wieder raus mit freunden, gehe regelmässiger ins Fitness. 
Ich bin überzeugt das viele am spiel noch richtigen spass haben, aber ich bin überzeugt das ein grosserteil Süchtig ist, ich habe in meienr WoW-Kariere viele spieler, nein sehr viele Spieler, kennen gelernt die mindestens so viel gespielt haben wie ich.

Lasst euch den Text mal auf der Zunge zergehen udn denkt ne halbe Stunde drüber nach bevor ihr ne Antwort schreibt, würde mich interessieren was dabei raus kommt.

Gruss Tal


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Tal schrieb:


> Vorweg hab ich bis vor 3 Wochen selbst seit Release gespielt.
> Dann will ich noch sagen das Ballerspiele nicht Verboten sind.
> Zu den anderen sachen die Du geschrieben hats. Die Leute die sagen WoW ist schlecht vermissen vielleicht auch einfach deine Gesellschaft im Ausgang oder einfach nach der Schule. Dann kommt dazu das man für Ballerspiele keinen Terminkallender braucht, anderst in WoW: Mittwoch wird Naxx gecleard, Freitag gehts weiter irgendwas anderes machen, dann so weiter am Samstag.
> Meienr meinung ist das zwar notwendig um einen Stammraid aufzubauen, aber dennoch völlig bekloppt (schimpft ruhig, ich habs hinter mir :-D ). Das ist aber dann nur die obere Spitze des Eisberges, muss ja noch Mats, Ruf, sonstiges Equip gefarmt werden.
> ...



*auf der Zunge zergeh lass*

Wer soviel spielt und so denkt ist selbst dran schuld und sollte seinen PC wegwerfen.


----------



## Nimroth22 (17. Februar 2009)

Typ B:

Spielt von klein auf gern RPGs mit tiefgründiger Story und spiel auch gern mal etwas länger. Ist wahrscheinlich WoW Betazocker.

Vielleicht hat sich das ja auch schonmal jemand überlegt, ich gehör dann ehr zu Typ B. Spiel schon seit ich klein bin RPGs. Erstes Spiel war Diablo 1 (Jaha Blizz hat mich schon damals fasziniert) auf englisch xD und bin auch sonst voll der RPG Fan.
[/quote]
 Ich bin auch Typ B "hach" was habe ich die alten Nintendo Rollenspiele geliebt .  Da schlägt das Classic WoW genau in die richtige Kerbe .

Back to Topic : Lass die Leute reden mit Insiderwissen kann man sich eh nur mit Mitspielern unterhalten ,ohne das es ins Lächerliche abrutscht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiel das Game soviel und so wie es dir Spaß macht . Das reicht doch oder?


----------



## direct-Gaming (17. Februar 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> *auf der Zunge zergeh lass*
> 
> Wer soviel spielt und so denkt ist selbst dran schuld und sollte seinen PC wegwerfen.



Also ich kann Tal nachvollziehen - ging mir auch nicht anders. Seit ich mit dem "extremen" raiden aufgehört habe geht es mir wesentlich besser.. mache halt auch Sport und viele andere Sachen... dennoch liebe ich WOW und könnte mich nie ganz davon trennen. Somit werde ich auch weiterhin zocken. Ich denke das muss eh jeder für sich klären..


----------



## Fonsy (17. Februar 2009)

Hmm, wo her beziehst du denn die Information das WoW einen schlechten Ruf hat?

Gibt es denn eine repräsentative Studie zu diesem Thema?

Wenn ja wie lautet denn das Ergebnis?

Was mich an deinem Thread ausserdem noch stutzig macht ist deine Aussage, dass 
1st oder 3rd Person Shooter Spiele "verboten" sind. Von wem ? Seit wann denn überhaupt
und warum? Etwa alle?

Ich hoffe man sieht hier ganz deutlich wie durch haltlose Argumentation und völlig unfundierte
Behauptungen ein sehr missverständliches Bild von etwas erzeugt werden kann.

Und genau das passiert mit WoW - Medien, Politiker und Eltern schliessen vom Hörensagen auf "bewiesene Tatsachen" nutzen diese als eigene Argumente und verunsichern weitere Menschen...

Achja und alle deine Flamer die in deinem Alter sind haben, so behaupte ich jetzt mal einfach so,
kein Geld um das Abo zu zahlen,bzw. keine Lust da Raubkopien von Offline Games ja in der heutigen Zeit sehr sehr leicht zu haben sind. Das Geflame kommt lediglich aus Ihrer Verärgerung über die Tatsache das WoW nicht von irgend einem FtP oder PP Server runtergeladen werden kann um es dann mit einem Crack oder Demon oder oder zu spielen.


P.S. WoW und schlechter Ruf --->pahh haltloses geflame bei 11Mio. Spielern!!!


----------



## Larmina (17. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten.


Kleiner Fehler drin: Die CSU *hätte* es gern verboten aber wie zu erwarten haben sie versagt, was dann zu ihrer (Für CSUverhältnisse) verheerenden Niederlage in Bayern geführt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (17. Februar 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Typ B:
> 
> Spielt von klein auf gern RPGs mit tiefgründiger Story und spiel auch gern mal etwas länger. Ist wahrscheinlich WoW Betazocker.
> 
> Ich bin auch Typ B "hach" was habe ich die alten Nintendo Rollenspiele geliebt .



Ohh!! Wenn ich daran nur denke ^^ Secret of Mana, Evermore, Lufia, Mystic Quest Legend, Terranigma ^^ um nur einige tolle zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hach das waren noch Zeiten ^^ die packe ich heute noch hin und wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Februar 2009)

Naja, es ist ein anzeichen von Sucht wenn man ein computerspiel verteidigt und sich selbst rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Pusillin (17. Februar 2009)

sagte zwar dass shooter verboten sind, jedoch im zusammenhang zu den jugendlichen!!!
die spiele sind für SIE verboten, nicht generell, sry für das missverständnis!


Ich denke ich kann mich auf die allgemeinheit bezihen, da dieses gerücht!- dass
viele leute eine schlechte einstellung zu wow haben- (was ich vertrete) bis jetzt noch von niemanden wiederlegt oder wiedersprochen wurde!
wer eine andere meinung dazu hat, äußere sie bitte! soll ja eine diskussion sein!


----------



## Nicorobbin (17. Februar 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Ohh!! Wenn ich daran nur denke ^^ Secret of Mana, Evermore, Lufia, Mystic Quest Legend, Terranigma ^^ um nur einige tolle zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Terranigma, Lufia, Secret of Mana/Evermore, Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das waren noch Spiele....

@TE

WoW macht suechtig, da gibts nichts dran zu ruetteln.
Warum es deswegen nen schlechten Ruf haben soll versteh ich net wirklich...
Gibt weitaus schlimmere sachen die suechtig machen....

Siehe meinen Cousin, den alten kiffer....


P.S. Kennt jemand noch Landstaker auf dem Mega Drive?


----------



## Isaak1989 (17. Februar 2009)

> sagte zwar dass shooter verboten sind, jedoch im zusammenhang zu den jugendlichen!!!
> die spiele sind für SIE verboten, nicht generell, sry für das missverständnis!



zu der aussage muss ich dich fragen: wie definierst du jugendliche?
ich kann dir durchaus beispiele für shooter ab 16 oder aber auch ab 12 geben
jedes spiel ist ein einzelfall und du kannst nicht pauschalisieren,
ob sie nun für alle oder nur für jugendliche verboten sind.



deshalb wie definierst du jugendliche?
wenn ich mich recht erinnere gelten vor dem gesetz zum beispiel:
Personen unter 21(sofern diese nicht selbst erwerbstätig sind) als jugendliche.



mfg


----------



## Nimroth22 (17. Februar 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Ohh!! Wenn ich daran nur denke ^^ Secret of Mana, Evermore, Lufia, Mystic Quest Legend, Terranigma ^^ um nur einige tolle zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ich liebe Lufia das war so traurig als die grünhaarige gestorben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (17. Februar 2009)

Frauenpower221 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es  das beste  ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter.


O_O AUGENKREBS RECHTSCHREIBUNG


----------



## Minusch (17. Februar 2009)

also ich habe wow vor einem 3 viertel jahr aufgehört und war sehr erfolgreich aber ich muss es fehlt einem nicht wirklich und ja es verschlingt sehr sehr sehr viel zeit wenn man erfolgreich sein will ich war es und war deswegen sehr oft on vll hatte ich auch deswegen nur diesen hohen zeitverbrauch vll haben andere in wow auch spaß mit weniger zeit aufwand.

sry für den text ohne absätze -.-

mfg Minusch / Earthbane / andere chars ^^


----------



## Nero4444 (17. Februar 2009)

Über Spiele die man nicht kennt, kann man auch nicht reden. WoW ist nun mal so populär das es nun fast jeder kennt. Selbst meine Großeltern wissen was das ist da es bereits in der Werbung mehrfach lief. Es ist demnach völlig normal das es pro und contra in Mengen gibt. Wenn Spiele wie Battlefield 2 , GTA oder Need for Speed die gleiche Popularität haben würden, täte sich die Politik da auch einschalten bzw. wurde das dort auch bereits getan. Siehe Frontal und diverse andere Medien.


----------



## Annovella (17. Februar 2009)

WoW hat mittlerweile nicht nur bei "aussenstehenden" einen schlechten Ruf, auch die Highsociety-Community im Bereich PvP "weigert" sich, länger PvP zu spielen. Über 75% der PvP-Götter cyclones haben aufgehört, weil das gesamte System schlicht weg schwachsinnig ist.
Und es ist nicht nur bei Cyclone so, nahezu jeder gute PvPler hört mit WoW auf, dass liegt daran, weil die größte einkommensquelle, also die schwachen PvPler sich in Foren über alles und jeden aufregen und somit alles nach ihren wünschen gestallten. Blizzard will offensichtlich in den E-Sport, aber ohne Spieler mit Talent und genau das ist der Fehler und darum hat WoW soeinen schlechten Ruf. WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, jede Klasse und Rasse hat Fähigkeiten, die eigendlich einmalig sein sollen. Jede Klasse hat aufgaben. Mittlerweile wurde dies aber auf ein minimum begrenzt und jeder kann alles.
Beispiele:
Pala -> DOTs
Schami -> CC
Schurke -> AoE

Was soll das? Wenn Blizzard in den E-Sport und den schlechten PvPlern gerecht werden will, wieso ändern sie WoW nicht gleich so um, dass es nurnoch eine Rasse/Klasse gibt?..


----------



## Tuetenpenner (17. Februar 2009)

Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er auch nicht. Ich kenne auch ein paar die gesgat haben WoW ist dreck und jetzt spielen sie es selber.


----------



## Parademic (17. Februar 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Spiel schon seit ich klein bin RPGs. Erstes Spiel war Diablo 1 (Jaha Blizz hat mich schon damals fasziniert) auf englisch xD und bin auch sonst voll der RPG Fan.



Dumm nur, dass Diablo und WoW alles sind nur keine RPGs

Ich selber spiele auch viele rpgs (ff, tales of reihe, .hack, dragon quest etc.) aber kein wow mehr, der Grund wurde schon häufig genannt, die community ist größtenteils unter aller Sau.

Das ist der Grund, der viele Leute abschreckt.


----------



## muhmachtdertaure (17. Februar 2009)

naja warum wow blöd ist? wegen dem geld ! alles was viel geld kostet muss ja automatisch schlecht sein und macht ebenso süchtig ! *ironie off* 

Beispiel: Kumpel von mir spielt wc III. das scheint ihm auch spaß zu machen . auf die frage warum er nicht wow spielt kam die antwort dass das spiel zu teuer sei , dumm macht sowie keinen spaß bringt . so weit so gut .... nur wieso hab ich ihn nicht mehr von wow weg bekommen als er bei MIR zockte? naja nächsten tag in der schule meinte er dann wieder das spiel sei schei*** . begründung? zu teuer und gruppen zwang dass es schlecht ist .

wir lernen also draus : 
WoW spielen die meisten Kritiker nicht weils 1) zu teuer ist und 2) der gruppenzwang sagt dass das spiel böse ist !

so far


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

Ja WoW ist Zeitraubend, das heißt aber nicht das man es nicht normal spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen ich habe diesen "Ruf" oft in der Schule mitgekriegt.
Wenn man von anderen gehänselt wird weil man anders ist, da ist es völlig egal was es ist.
Und als diese besagten Anderen nichts mehr wussten , haben sie mich ebend damit aufgezogen das ich mit meinen Freunden viel über WoW rede (irgendwie is es klar wenn 2 meiner freunde es auch spielen das ich mit denen darüber rede oO)
Das dann auf die Idiotisten Weisen.

Ich zitiere: Ein Mitschüler (der schlimmste) lief mit ein paar affigen Bewegungen an mir vorbei und jauchste: "Sucht...Süchtig...ich will wow spielen".

Man sieht wie bescheurt sich einige Leute verhalten...dabei entsteht: Mobbing.

Als dann einige aus diesem Mobbing-Kiddie-KeinSozialverständnis-Alter rauskamen, legte sich die Spannung wieder.
Naja, so is das ebend mit solchen Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinen der andere wäre anders, idiotisch, falsch, ein Kiddie aber selber nichts in der Birne haben.

Ein kleines Beispiel für den Ruf von WoW.
Sogar Spiele führen zum Mobbing.

Edit: Ahja...der Gruppenzwang....welch Rudelartiges verhalten...der Mensch ist auf eine Gewisse weise "DUMM"

*seuftzt*


----------



## grünhaupt (17. Februar 2009)

hallo ich habe mir auch überlegt wieso wow einen schlechten ruf haben könnte und weiss auch keine antwort vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal erklären wieso das so ist und dann will ich noch sagen ich bin überhaupt nicht süchtig denn ich spiele nur 6 stunden am tag ja gut am weekend spiele ich ein wenig mehr aber immer noch nicht so viel vielleicht 10 stunden deswegen bin ich doch nicht süchtig und was andere sagen ist mir eh sowas von egal und nun muss ich schluss machen.

und ganz einfach aus dem Grund, so einen Text zu verfassen ist echt anstrengend. Ihn zu lesen muss ein Graus sein. Ich stelle mir einen Lehrer vor, der solch einen Aufsatz lesen muss. Die arme S..! 

Meine Leistungen in den Sprachfächern waren gerade mal genügend, dennoch kenne ich die grundlegenden Regeln und versuche sie auch anzuwenden. Es fällt mir kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich mir ein wenig Mühe gebe, damit es ANDERE auch lesen können und das möglichst gut.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Magickevin (17. Februar 2009)

xD kann es euch Spielern nicht egal sein was andere über euer Lieblingsspiel denken? wer WoW spielt ist noch lange kein Nerd oder jmd der nervöse Zuckungen bekommt wenn er länger als 5 Stunden nicht spielt. Wenn ich sowas höre das jmd sagt "ihh der Spielt WoW" zu dem geh ich hin und mach den zur Sau es ist doch Schwachsinn und eine Art Rassismus. Wenn man anfängt Leute wegen ihres Hobbys oder weil er WoW spielt jmd keinen Ausbildungsplatz zu geben wie ich es vorhin lesen durfte dann bist du nicht besser als die Deutschen im Jahre 1945 sry ist aber so akzeptanz schonmal gehört? warscheinlich nicht oder? über sowas kann man sich echt nur aufregen so einen Schwachsinn ABGRUNDTIEFER SCHWACHSINN.


----------



## Dorian0s (17. Februar 2009)

Also man kanns ganz klar mit WoW auch übertreiben (Schule,Arbeit etc geht ganz klar vor) dennoch wenn es den Menschen Spaß macht und man sich im Griff hat, meinen irgendwelche Leute dass es einfach die schlimmste Droge ist. Wie z.B. unser EWG Lehrer der ein mal erfahren hat dass ich und paar Freunde von mir WoW spielen nicht mehr aufhört Mist darüber zu labern dass durch WoW das gehirn durch ein schwazes Loch ausgesaugt wird und wir nicht mal in verständlichen vollen Sätzen sprechen können und dass er schon viel darüber gelesen und gesehen hat in ach so "vertrauenswürdigen" Sendungen und Berichten und er denkt er wäre selber son toller Mensch weil er kann PC hat worauf er sehr stolz ist.(ich meine der hat zwar kein PC aber seine Aussagen von wegen "schwarzen Löchern" deuten schon auf Hirnschäden zu)" Und ich meine wenn ich mir so die "normalen" Jugendlichen so ansehe die etwa 15-16 Jahre alt sind aber vom geistlichen eher eher 10 und die sich richtig geil fühlen wenn sie saufen und beim Aldi klauen und Leute verachten die spielen da frage ich mich ob WoW sich wirklich so viele Vorurteile verdient hat. Es macht einfach nur Spaß und natürlich ist der Zeitaufwand dabei sehr groß denn das ist auch kein offline game das man in paar Tagen durchgezockt hat.Es ist auch ein Hobby ich meine warum nicht?Hobbys sind ja auch die Interessen eines Menschen dem einen macht Tennis Spaß dem anderen halt WoW. Und wie in dem Post schon gesagt wurde Die Menschen können sich keine Meinung bilden ohne selber überhaupt was von dem Spiel gesehen zu haben. Es gab auch mal nen Bericht über WoW da wurde es als Ballerspiel hingestellt und die haben irgend nen Scheiß über "Orcterroristen" gelabert.


----------



## Tfarcrawfodlrow (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte nie mit dem mmo-spielen anfangen dürfen. Ich habe zwar Spaß dabei, aber es ist echt schwer in der öffentlichkeit damit umzugehn. Im ersten Berufsschuljahr habe ich meinem Banknachbarn erzählt, das ich gerne Onlinespiele spiele. Ich dachte das er möglicherweise auch spielt. Aber das war ein Fehler. Danach wusste es die ganze Klasse und ich wurde nur noch als looser angesehn. Natürlich waren die anderen mit BF, CSS usw. die coolen. Naja, zum glück binn ich im 2ten Jahr in eine andere Berufsschule gekommen. Da komm ich zwar klar, aber da werd ich nicht nochmal den Fehler machen mein "Hobby" zu erwähnen. Als ich mir vor ca. 2 Wochen WoW gekauft habe, sah mich sogar die Verkäufern im geschäft "seltsam" an... 

Ach naja, wen Interessierts... =/


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

Dorian0s schrieb:


> " Und ich meine wenn ich mir so die "normalen" Jugendlichen so ansehe die etwa 15-16 Jahre alt sind aber vom geistlichen verstand eher wie 8jährige und die sich richtig geil fühlen wenn sie saufen und beim Aldi klauen und Leute verachten die spielen da frage ich mich ob WoW sich wirklich so viele Vorurteile verdient hat. Es macht einfach nur Spaß und natürlich ist der Zeitaufwand dabei sehr groß denn das ist auch kein offline game das man in paar Tagen durchgezockt hat.Es ist auch ein Hobby ich meine warum nicht?Hobbys sind ja auch die Interessen eines Menschen dem einen macht Tennis Spaß dem anderen halt WoW. Und wie in dem Post schon gesagt wurde Die Menschen können sich keine Meinung bilden ohne selber überhaupt was von dem Spiel etwas gesehen zu haben. Es gab auch mal nen BEricht über WoW da wurde es als Ballerspiel hingestellt und die haben irgend nen Scheiß über "Orcterroristen" gelabert.



Richtig...

Dein Lehrer scheint irgendwie komisch zu sein... Er sollte mal die Glotze rausschmeißen damit das ach so "seriöse" Fernsehen nicht sein gehirn vernebelt oder es anschließend in einem SCHWARZEM LOCH aufgesaugt wird! Oh nein!

Nein mal ehrlich: Dein Lehrer begeht Diskriminierung. Du kannst ihn bei der Schulleitung melden. VIEL SPAß! (hätte ich gemacht)
                         Solch verhalten ist intollerant des Schülers gegenüber. Wenn er soetwas behauptet kann schnell passieren das es deine Mitschüler aufgreifen und du ausgeschlossen wirst.
                         Ein Lehrer sollte es wissen. Das ist total unaktzeptabel. Ich würd was tun.


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

SRY FÜR DOPPELPOST


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

EDIT: SRY FÜR DOPPELPOST Mein I-net hat spackungen -.-


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

Tfarcrawfodlrow schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie mit dem mmo-spielen anfangen dürfen. Ich habe zwar Spaß dabei, aber es ist echt schwer in der öffentlichkeit damit umzugehn. Im ersten Berufsschuljahr habe ich meinem Banknachbarn erzählt, das ich gerne Onlinespiele spiele. Ich dachte das er möglicherweise auch spielt. Aber das war ein Fehler. Danach wusste es die ganze Klasse und ich wurde nur noch als looser angesehn. Natürlich waren die anderen mit BF, CSS usw. die coolen. Naja, zum glück binn ich im 2ten Jahr in eine andere Berufsschule gekommen. Da komm ich zwar klar, aber da werd ich nicht nochmal den Fehler machen mein "Hobby" zu erwähnen. Als ich mir vor ca. 2 Wochen WoW gekauft habe, sah mich sogar die Verkäufern im geschäft "seltsam" an...
> 
> Ach naja, wen Interessierts... =/



Wen interessierts? Mich schon...ich wusste garnicht was für Ausmaße das hat! Die verkäuferin ? eh......armes Land
Soetwas kann einen nur wütend stimmen. ich steh zu meinen Hobbys ^^


----------



## Merturion (17. Februar 2009)

Es ist wie mit allen neuen Medien, die wenigsten Kritiker sind bereit Zeit in so ein Spiel zu investieren und deshalb urteilen sie es einfach als Blödsinn und Zeitverschwendung ab.


----------



## Tobbse (17. Februar 2009)

Weshalb WoW einen schlechten Ruf hat?
Ganz einfach: WoW ist das Suchtgefärdenste bekannte Spiel was derzeit auf den Markt ist, ich sage bewusst bekannte, weil z.B. man bei Ego-shootern in viel kleineren "stückchen" spielen kann, mann kann sie mehr einteilen,deshalb fällt es dort nicht so auf wie bei WoW allerdings schätze ich die anzahl der Süchtigen bei WoW wesentlich höher ein als bei Ego-shootern
WoW wird deshalb so niedergemacht weil viele Leute nen Bekannten im umkreis haben der mit WoW angefangen hat, und nun sich viel seltener Blicken lässt, und sowas erzählt sich weiter
dazu kommt Natürlich die Hetz-Reportagen von Frontal 21, und hier untertreibe ich nicht, Frontal 21 hat leute bestochen, haben gezielte Fragen im Interview gestellt, und die gewünschten Anworten völlig ausm Context in der Übertragung eingeblendet, mal abgesehen von der Völlig Subjektiven Sichtweise, und der äußerst schlechten Recherche, aber das nur am Rande.

achja kleine anmerkung zu der ganzen Kiddy geschichte: ihr könnt "kiddies" oder solche die sich wie welche benehmen, nicht tolerieren, nicht mit umgehen oder könnt ihnen nicht aus dem weg gehen? 
Kauft euch ein Spiel das ab 18 ist Fertig, das Spiel ist ab 12 da beißt die Maus kein faden ab.

Ansonsten? Ich habs oft gehabt das leute sagen du spielst WoW? ahh suchti, nerd bla bla, na und ich lach sie einfach aus, denn in 80% aller Fälle spiel ich weniger WoW als die Leute Fernseh gucken (ich selbst gucken kein Fernsehn), sie sagen:"Du bist völlig bescheuert,
das du 12 EUR im monat für son bescheuertes Spiel ausgibst! das sind ca 144 EUR im JAHR!!! "
"Aber du Rauchst"
"Ja und?"
wäre dann schonmal nicht das erste mal das ich den Taschenrechner zücke, und demjenigen Vorrechne wie viel Geld er im Jahr dafür ausgibt seinen Körper mit Gift vollzupumpen
oder anstatt Zigarretten eben sein ausgaben bei McDonalds/burgerking
ich zieh mir eben ne billige tiefkühlpizza rein und spiele dafür eins besten MMORPG´s das zurzeit auf dem Markt ist

lasst euch nicht unterkriegen von Vorurteilen, aber seid auch selbstkritisch, amcht auch ruhig mal 2 Wochen pause wenn prüfungszeit ist oder ähnliches, denn mit Sucht ist nicht zu spaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Februar 2009)

Alle aus meiner Klasse sagen ich sei verrückt nur weil ich WoW
spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (17. Februar 2009)

wow hat nen schlechten ruf?hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Tobbse (17. Februar 2009)

Dorian0s schrieb:


> Es gab auch mal nen Bericht über WoW da wurde es als Ballerspiel hingestellt und die haben irgend nen Scheiß über "Orcterroristen" gelabert.



Wo wir wieder bei Frontal 21 wären^^


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

*ZITAT*

Ansonsten? Ich habs oft gehabt das leute sagen du spielst WoW? ahh suchti, nerd bla bla, na und ich lach sie einfach aus, denn in 80% aller Fälle spiel ich weniger WoW als die Leute Fernseh gucken (ich selbst gucken kein Fernsehn), sie sagen:"Du bist völlig bescheuert,
das du 12 EUR im monat für son bescheuertes Spiel ausgibst! das sind ca 144 EUR im JAHR!!! "
"Aber du Rauchst"
"Ja und?"
wäre dann schonmal nicht das erste mal das ich den Taschenrechner zücke, und demjenigen Vorrechne wie viel Geld er im Jahr dafür ausgibt seinen Körper mit Gift vollzupumpen
oder anstatt Zigarretten eben sein ausgaben bei McDonalds/burgerking
ich zieh mir eben ne billige tiefkühlpizza rein und spiele dafür eins besten MMORPG´s das zurzeit auf dem Markt ist

*/ZITAT*

Oh ja solche Situationen....da kann man sich nur wundern...."Ja und?" *schüttelt den Kopf*

*seuftzt ein weiteres mal, ärgert sich noch wie schlecht die Welt sein, macht den PC aus und geht nun auch ins Bett*

Cya^^


----------



## Thorat (17. Februar 2009)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Die Situation die du da beschrieben hast, passt zu _*100%*_ auf meinen RL Kollegen. Er selbst schwärmt immer davon wie geil doch BF2 ist, aber wirft mir vor, ich sei ein WoW-Suchti etc.
Ich werde ihm morgen erzählen, was du da geschrieben hast. Die Reaktion von ihm darauf ist mir jedoch schon klar:
"Na und? WoW ist scheisse."


Auf jedenfall ein super Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanonium (17. Februar 2009)

*wie schon 1 oder 2mal vorher steht ist das reine zeitsache
ich hab recht lange wow gespielt und habjetz aufgehört weil mich einfach nichts mehr an dem spiel reizt.
mittlerweile spiel ich call of duty world at war, da hab ich (wie anfangs bei wow) den selben spaß (was heißt spaß, ist halt viel action) bei viel weniger zeit...
was mir aber auch aufgefalln ist ist, das meine eltern sich immer darüber beschwert haben, dass ich wow spiele. wenn ich allerdings cod spiele steht mein dad sogar manchmal daneben und guckt mir zu, hab sogar schon mit ihm zusammen gespielt, und gegen ballerspiele sagen soe seltsamerweise nichts...*


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (17. Februar 2009)

Unser Zeitalter wird nunmal von den Medien beherrscht. Wenn in den Nachrichten einen gesagt wird, WoW macht süchtig und ist schlecht für unsere Jugend, glaubt es der heutige Menschenverstand. Es kommt eine Reportage über 2 süchtige WoW-Spieler, der Mensch glaubt es. Nun frage ich mich, häng ich nun den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze rum um mir "keine" eigene Meinung zubilden oder probiere es selbst einfach mal aus?!


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

*hat gerade die Posts gesehen und lässt den Finger vom Power-knopf*

hm....

Egal wo ich hinblicke: Mobbing, Mobbing, Mobbing......... ich hasse es davon zu hören.

Jetzt die MEGAFRAGE: Was kann man tun?  ...  

10 gründe aufschreiben warum solche leute die soetwas sagen völlige idioten sind .. es ins internetstellen und druckfertig machen?

Wer ist dafür? *g*


----------



## Dorian0s (17. Februar 2009)

Tobbse schrieb:


> Weshalb WoW einen schlechten Ruf hat?
> Ganz einfach: WoW ist das Suchtgefärdenste bekannte Spiel was derzeit auf den Markt ist, ich sage bewusst bekannte, weil z.B. man bei Ego-shootern in viel kleineren "stückchen" spielen kann, mann kann sie mehr einteilen,deshalb fällt es dort nicht so auf wie bei WoW allerdings schätze ich die anzahl der Süchtigen bei WoW wesentlich höher ein als bei Ego-shootern
> WoW wird deshalb so niedergemacht weil viele Leute nen Bekannten im umkreis haben der mit WoW angefangen hat, und nun sich viel seltener Blicken lässt, und sowas erzählt sich weiter
> dazu kommt Natürlich die Hetz-Reportagen von Frontal 21, und hier untertreibe ich nicht, Frontal 21 hat leute bestochen, haben gezielte Fragen im Interview gestellt, und die gewünschten Anworten völlig ausm Context in der Übertragung eingeblendet, mal abgesehen von der Völlig Subjektiven Sichtweise, und der äußerst schlechten Recherche, aber das nur am Rande.
> ...



Jo das mit dem Rauchen hab ich dem Lehrer auch gesagt da sagte der "Das ist eine staattlich erlaubte Droge und ich bin alt und ihr seid jung". Naja ich geh mal penen bevor "das Schwarze Loch" mein Gehirn endgültig aussaugt.


----------



## Swizzcheeze (17. Februar 2009)

ich gebe dir im grossen und ganzen recht. aaaber es besitzt suchtpotenzial


----------



## Korodo (17. Februar 2009)

Swizzcheeze schrieb:


> ich gebe dir im grossen und ganzen recht. aaaber es besitzt suchtpotenzial



Kein grund dafür Menschen mit verachtung entgegen zutreten und aggressiv darauf hinzuweisen das derjenige angeblich unterbelichtet ist?


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Februar 2009)

Swizzcheeze schrieb:


> ich gebe dir im grossen und ganzen recht. aaaber es besitzt suchtpotenzial



Klar.

Jedes Spiel hat Suchtpotential ,aber nicht alle so hoches.
Ich denke es liegt großteils an den Menschen.

Um ehrlich zu sein gerade spiel ich überhauptkein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorian0s (17. Februar 2009)

Und ich sagte sie geben eine Menge Geld für Gift aus und werden des wegen viel früher sterben" er sagt : "Na und? Dann werde ich die Staatskasse nicht mehr belasten". Und in den Pausen wenn ich mit meinen Freunden rede (nicht nur über WoW) wenn der vorbeiläuft sagt er :"und in der Mitte von dem Kreis den ihr bildet,Das Schwarze Loch"! ICh meine gehts noch was hat der zu melden? Wir unterhalten uns und er dringd in die Privatsphäre ein und labert irgendeinen Dreck das ist fast wie Rasismus.


----------



## Yêjar (17. Februar 2009)

Naja versteh net was Erwachsene dagegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bins selber und in meiner gilde sind genuch 30+ > 
Um über was zu urteilen sollte man es probiert haben find ich. 
Aber teilweisse stimmt es schon  12+
Sagt eigentlich alles wenn kinder aggresiv werden wenn sie keine inze finden,
gecampt werdn odda sowas.
Sucht entsteht nur wenn man kein rl hat *__*


----------



## Warp16 (17. Februar 2009)

ohne scheiß ich stikme dem TE zu das is nur weil wow halt so beliebt und verbreitet ist. vll 10% der spieler sin echt süchtig.
Stellt euch ma vor die macher von gta4 zb würden morgen bekanntgeben das sie 20 mio spieler ham also fast 2ma so viel wie wow ma angenommen das kauft man denen sogar ab was würd dann am so in der bild stehn? genau:
gta 4 tötet unser vieh, verbrennt unsre felder , vergewaltigt unsre frauen und frisst klleie kinder usw (übertrieben) un das wär so mit jedem spiel das so erfolgreich is. Bei anderen spielen ist die brualität schlimm bei wow der suchtfaktor (weils ja auch das beste game der welt is zzt is halt so) was wär wenn n ballerspiel zb so beliebt wär? oO suchtfaktor un brutal das würd glaub i direkt verboten weil dan alle denken in den nächsten jahren steigt die amoklaufrate usw usw


----------



## Slizee (17. Februar 2009)

ich finde das liegt an den ganzen kidies...
jeder den ich kenne denkt das wow 3 leue im alter von 20- 30 hat un der rest ist unter 12

das liegt aber daran wie sich manche benehmen.. flamen rum heulen rum machn in anderen foren andere spiele schlecht im namen von wow.
Die leute mit denen ich mich abgebe sind alle erwachsen und wenn man meine igno liste sieht.. 
wow sollte generell ab 18 sein und die gm sollten zu beschwerden nicht pech gehabt sagen sondern mal schaun wie alt der spieler ist


P.S. auch wenns ab 18 ist es bringt nix und es wird sich auch nix ändern bis die server runterfahren (das wünsch ich mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## evalux (17. Februar 2009)

Hat WoW nen schlechten Ruf ?

Wusst ich gar net, kanns mir aber denken, alles realitätsflüchtende steht doch heutzutage im Ruf, subversiv zu sein.


----------



## Zaratres (17. Februar 2009)

Weils das game so aufgebaut is das es unmenschlich is darum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in zeitaufwand usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  böse game bleibt böses game XD


----------



## m4rvm4n (17. Februar 2009)

blablalba.....wow hat kein schlechten ruf....wir haben 11,5 MILLIONEN   A K T I V E  spieler. ich kenne KEIN spiel wo es sov viele aktive spieler hat. der schlechte rum kommt allein daher, dass WoW gerade am sterben ist. und ich denke daran wird sich mit den neuen patches was tun und es wieder etwas beleben. aber spätestens wenn das next gen mmo von blizz draußen ist wird wow 100% sterben.

außerdem sagt selbst blizzard das man die freunde nach azeroth bringen soll, man mit ihnen aber AUCH nach draußen gehen soll. oder das man wow in MASEN genießen soll. wer hier kein RL mehr hat oder alles verliert ist es SELBER SCHULD!!!!!!!

mfg

marv


----------



## Noitan (17. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema Süchtig,

ich werde nächsten Monat geschieden weil meine Frau wow-süchtig ist, die hatte zwischendurch 20 Kilo verloren vom nix essen vor lauter spielen, steht jetzt in Gefahr ihren Job zu verlieren und hat jeden Bezug zur Realität verloren.

Unseren Junior (13)muss man vom PC wegzwingen, wenn er nicht wow spielen kann zappt er nur den Fernseher durch, alle anderen Freizeitbeschäftigung sind ätzend gegen wow
Ich habe auf der Suche nach Hilfe etliche Leute kennengelernt die wegen WOW ihr Studium geschmissen haben, Ihren Job hingeschmissen haben und ihr Leben an die Wand gefahren haben, zum großen Teil Leute die früher nie ein Computerspiel auch nur angefasst hätten.

WOW kann süchtig machen, da gibt es nix zu diskutieren.
WOW hat eine immense Präsenz in den Medien, aber davon ist höchstens die Hälfe negativ, der Rest ist einfach nur Bericht über wow, mehr oder weniger richtig.


----------



## mister.G (17. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was du hast. Im Vergleich zu CS und anderen Spielen, sind die beschwerden über WoW ein Witz. Bis jetzt habe ich in den Medien selten etwas über WoW gehört. Und selbst wenn es so einen schlechten Ruf hat stört es ja wohl nicht oder? Es wird noch eine Weile daueren bis in Deutschland Computerspiele akzeptiert werden, wie Kinofilme etc.
Und worauf sollte bitte jemand neidisch sein? Ich glaub du malst dir die Sache ein bisschen zu einfach aus.


----------



## jekyll_do (17. Februar 2009)

Da WoW bekanntermaßen stirbt ist der Ruf doch eigentlich egal. Wir sollten die Party so lange feiern bis sie zu Ende ist.


----------



## Slizee (17. Februar 2009)

Ihr bezieht das immer auf die medien oder eltern oder so ....

Fragt mal freunde oder bekannte oder lest euch mal in anderen spieleforen ein. jedes spiel was nicht von teletabis handelt kann süchtig machen aber den schlechten ruf hat wow bei anderen zockern


----------



## mister.G (18. Februar 2009)

WoW hat vorrallem bei anderen Spielern nen schlechten Ruf, weil diese es blöd finden montalich Geld auzugeben, egal wie gut das Spiel auch ist.


----------



## Slizee (18. Februar 2009)

ich red von lotro usw  die müssn au zahlen


----------



## Hangatyr (18. Februar 2009)

geistlos unbegündet... closed


----------



## mister.G (18. Februar 2009)

Slizee schrieb:


> ich red von lotro usw  die müssn au zahlen



lotro ist aber viel später rausgekommen. WoW war ja mit das erste Spiel für das man monatlich bezahlen musste. Über andere MMORPG´s wissen die wenigsten zocker bescheid, wenn sie selber keins spielen.


----------



## cazimir (18. Februar 2009)

Ich will mal keinen langen Beitrag schreiben, ich will nur eine Situation beschreiben.

Viele Jugendliche spielen WoW und reden untereinander in ihren Schulpausen und ihrer Freizeit nur über WoW.
"Erwachsene" Menschen hören dabei zu und denken sich: "Was ist dieses WoW und warum reden diese Jugendlichen nicht über andere Themen wie wir früher?"
Dieses Unbekannte und diese Unsicherheit verursachen eine ähnlich Reaktion, wie sie ein Hund hat, der das erste mal den Staubsauger sieht:
-> *Er bellt!*



Mal davon abgesehen (und ihr werdet mich jetzt alle hassen):
Ich finde WoW sollte ab 18 sein. Durch die soziale Bindung und den Leistungsdruck (uvm) unter den Mitspielern, erhählt dieses Spiel eine ganz neue Form im vergleich zu anderen Spielen. Deshalb kann es nicht mehr nach den üblichen Kriterien eine Altersfreigabe bewertet werden.
Leider können viele Jugendliche diese Art der Bindung schlecht einschätzen und vernachlässigen somit sehr schnell ihr Schul- und Berufsleben.

Dann will ich euch noch den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen:
Es gilt nicht für alle.
Keiner ist gleich.
Für dich gilt es bestimmt auch nicht.
Was vergessen ?
Jetzt ist der Beitrag doch recht lang.


----------



## mister.G (18. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube es liegt aber weniger an der Altersfreigabe sondern mehr an den Eltern. Ein Spiel wie WoW kann einfach nicht ab 18 sein, da andere Kriterien bewertet werden (z.B. Brutalität). Meiner Meinung nach sind Kinder unter 18 Jahren weniger davon betroffen als Leute im Alter von z.B. 20-28.


----------



## Sharaija (18. Februar 2009)

also ich finde es nicht wie du sagst zeitverschwendent. fürher war ich einmal so und dachte ach wasn kack wow wasn scheiß mmopg ich dachte von wow nur schlechtes usw und dann zokte ich einmal die demo von wow die in der computerbild und was war? ich hab alle mit angesteckt ich kaufte mir wow und war inviziert....... p.s. ich kack auf rechtschreibung im i-net^^


----------



## Albra (18. Februar 2009)

hmm die leute glauben heutzutage doch auch alles was in der bild steht und da wundert es dich das sie schlecht über etwas denken worüber ihnen von solchen boulevardblättern oder sendungen entsprechend berichtet wird egal wie an den haaren herbeigezogen es ist?
wenn ja.. dann willkommen in der wirklichkeit


----------



## cazimir (18. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt aber weniger an der Altersfreigabe sondern mehr an den Eltern. Ein Spiel wie WoW kann einfach nicht ab 18 sein, da andere Kriterien bewertet werden (z.B. Brutalität). Meiner Meinung nach sind Kinder unter 18 Jahren weniger davon betroffen als Leute im Alter von z.B. 20-28.


Stimmt auch wieder. Bei den Kindern u18 stehen meistens die Eltern noch im Rücken.
Allerdings meinte ich ja dass man den (ich wollte es eigentlich nicht sagen) "anhaltenden Suchtfaktor auf jugendliche Menschen" in eine Altersfreigabe mit einbeziehen sollte.

Machen wir es dann ab 28 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja letztendlich kannst garnichts gegen machen.
Wie sagt man noch mal so schön: Es gibt keine Probleme, es gibt nur Herausforderungen. Und der Umgang mit WoW ist wohl eine davon.


----------



## mister.G (18. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte mir sogar ganz gut vorstellen, das der Faktor Sucht auch irgendwann miteinbezogen wird. Da fände ich es auch besser wenn das Spiel ab 18 Jahren oder noch älter zum verkaufen bereit steht, bevor irgendwelche Inhalte oder sonstiges aus dem Spiel entfernt werden.


----------



## Trig (18. Februar 2009)

Servus,

ja, die Sucht ist schon ein Thema. Allerdings Wow nur aus diesem Grund schlecht zu machen finde ich maßlos übertrieben. Besonders witzig finde ich, wenn Leute so etwas sagen, die (geschätzt) morgens um 8 Uhr den Fernseher anschalten und nachts gegen 24 Uhr aus.

Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Damoteras (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Die frage die sich mir dann stellt ist ... der Bewerber ist er schlechter als andere weil er ein Hobby hat das World of Warcraft heißt oder ist der Personal chef schlecht weil er ihn schon gleich abstempelt als sozial inkompetent?
Es ist dir also lieber wenn drinn steht Hobby : mit Freunden raus gehen....Kino... Reisen....Lesen etc also alles angeben was warscheinlich bei 90% der leute im Alter von 16-18 nicht mehr ganz zutrifft als wenn er ehrlich ist udn als hobby ein MMo hat sehe da kein problem zumindest nicht in meinem Berufszweig. und deine aussage da gibt es nichts zu Diskutieren bei Oo 
Ich finde es falsch Leute nach ihrem hobby zu beurteilen. genau so wie jemmand gibt an er spielt ganz gerne Schach in der freizeit ... bedeutet in der Betrieblichen Sprache er ist nicht Teamfähig da man schach nur zu 2 Spielt oder solo gegen Compi Oo Wenn man solche beknackten Regeln mal weg lassen würde, die grundsätzlich veraltet sind würden so manche Jugendliche eher eine ausbildungsstelle haben und finden.

Und Sozialverhalten findet auch in WoW statt nur auf andere art und weise. Und blöde Sprüche klopfer findet man nicht nur in einem Spiel die gibts zu hauf in Disco´s und Club´s bar´s etc.. 

Dein Punkt mit keine Freunde... also jemand der in einem Spiel wo Menschen zusammen Spielen über Monate und Wochen ( Jahre)  verbringt und seine Freizeit teilt darf er nicht als Freunde bezeichnen? Aber einer der 3 mal die Woche Skat , Poker , Disco, Party´s etc geht und dort über Tage, Wochen, Monate ( Jahre) immer mit dne selben Leuten abhängt und seine Freizeit verbringt hat freunde aber der aus dem Spiel nicht? Merkwürdige einstellung finde ich, aber das ist anscheinend ansichtssache.
Und Jugendliche die wie du sagtest kein Wissen von der Welt haben die dir so übern Weg gelaufen sind im alter von 16-18 Jahren da gebe ich dir zum Teil recht das es da mies ausschaut für unsere Jugend. Doch das liegt meist nicht nur an WoW oder anderen PC Spielen MMo´s sondern an dem äusserst schwachem Lehrplan in den Schulen, den wenn man dort nicht schon das interesse der Jugend weckt von wem sollen sie es dann Lernen?

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen WoW ist nicht so schlecht wie alle behaupten Sucht Potenzial hin oder her. Es ist auch eine einstellungssache und intolleranz der "aussen stehenden". Schwule waren auch mal was Böses und wurde runtergemacht, aber nach der Zeit hat auch ein großteil verstandne das dem nicht so ist. Es braucht halt Zeit in der Welt bis man sich auf eine Umstellung einlassen kann.

Mfg Damo


----------



## Kooki (18. Februar 2009)

Irgendwann wird die Wow-Community soo gross sein, da wird niemand mehr was sagen können xDD. Ne spass. Ich finds schade. Mittlerweile hat es echt einen schlechten Ruf-.-

Mlg Mike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karhedron (18. Februar 2009)

Da ich hier jetzt schon ne ganze Menge Beiträge gelesen habe will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt sicherlich auch genug Leute die es völlig übertreiben....aber nicht nur mit WoW sondern auch mit anderen Games wie CSS oder BF2.
Wenn ich z.B Kommentare von Shooter-Gamern höre das WoW langweilig sei.......und dann im nächsten Atemzug von eben diesen Leuten erzählt bekomme das sie gestern wieder 5 Stunden am Stück  die Aztec Map von CSS gezockt haben....da frag ich mich ernsthaft ob die nicht alle Steine auf der Schleuder haben.

Aber zurück zum Thema warum WoW einen dermaßen schlechten Ruf hat.....
Ich bin z.B. schon mehrfach von meiner Verwandschaft gefragt worden ob es nicht besser sei wenn ich kein WoW mehr spielen würde...sie hätten da einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen.
Ich schätze das die Medien und diverse Politiker eine große Schuld daran tragen.....
Leute die keine Ahnung haben was WoW ist oder wie es sich spielt sehen solche "Berichte" und sind fortan davon überzeugt das diese Berichte der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Als ich dann aber meiner Verwandschaft mal bei einer passenden Gelegenheit WoW vorgeführt habe und es z.B. beim online gehen damit losging das es Grüße hagelte, ich anschließend um Hilfe gebeten wurde und zwei Einladungen zu Innis bekam war erstmal Stille im Raum.
Natürlich kam anschließend was kommen musste:"Naja...so schlecht scheint es ja doch nicht zu sein......aber wenn man sowas von spielsüchtigen im Fernsehen sieht glaubt man das ja erstmal..."
Natürlich gibt es Spielsüchtige.....bei allen Spielen....
Aber wenn alle die 10 Prozent der süchtigen sehen......warum sieht keiner die übrigen 90 Prozent die es einfach als Hobby betreiben und auch ein RL haben.
Warum müssen Computerspiele im allgemeinen immer als Sündenbock für die Missstände in Familien- und Bildungspolitik herhalten?


----------



## Gias (18. Februar 2009)

mmos fressen einen großen Anteil an Zeit - meist bedeutend mehr als ballerspiele - Und da WoW nun mit Abstand Martkführer ist, wird es 
hauptsächlich für den massiven Zeitverbrauch ins Visier genohmen, wenn ich als Arbeitgeber die Wahl hätte zwischen fps Gamer und WoW Raider
würde ich auf jeden Fall den Fps Gamer nehmen.


----------



## schmetti (18. Februar 2009)

Les dir den Text durch , dann weißt du warum wow einen sch... Ruf hat.

Das ist ein post/Meinung auf deinen Trade.

"Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es das beste ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter."

Wer wissen möchte von wem der .txt ist, soll selber suchen.


----------



## Valkyria_ (18. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal das der schlechte Ruf allein nur auf diverse Medienberichte aufbaut, in den WoW als Suchtspiel verteufelt wird. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit sah ich einen Bericht im RTL-Mittagsmagazin (nein bin kein Hartz4, ich hatte Urlaub^^) in dem es um einen Jugendlichen ging der durch WoW seine Freunde verlor, nicht mehr rausging und ca. 18 Std. am Tag zockte. Er hatte körperliche Leiden, Essstörungen usw. All das wurde deutlich hervorgehoben á la WoW is schlimmer als Koks. Nur finde ich das der Typ am Ende selber schuld is, im Spiel (Ladebildschirm) wird ja öfter empfohlen "mal nach draussen zu gehen". Ich kenn selbst auch solche Leute, sind im Freundeskreis, die zocken bis zum umfallen, nur ist meiner Meinung nach nicht WoW/Blizzard schuld sondern diese Leute selbst. Ich spiele selber auch, aber ich habe meine Grenzen. Und die sollte/kann sich doch jeder setzen, einfach sagen: "nein, heut spiel ich nich, morgen oder übermorgen, heut unternehm ich was mit Freunden....". Was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken will, ist, das nicht WoW am eigenen Ruf schuld ist sondern sogenannte Hardcore-Zocker................................................................. allerdings is mir das Rille, ich lass mich von diesem Mediengelaber ned beeindrucken und zogg fröhlich weiter, aber in Maßen.....


So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (18. Februar 2009)

Frauenpower221 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es  das beste  ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter.





Alter - wegen Leuten wie dir gibts die ganzen Rechtschreib-treaths....

Willst du folgendes sagen: "Ich würde sagen, dass wow in den Dreck gezogen wird, weil es [...] das beste ist im moment - da es so viele spielen usw. ?

Kopf an - Finger zumindest zügeln, oder lies doch wenigstens ein wenig Kontrolle....      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt.: ich denke der Ruf von wow rührt nicht von ungefähr. Es ist ja wohl klar, dass vorallem negativ Beispiele aufallen, und nicht der 0815 Gamer der nur nebenher spielt und völlig "normal" ist - der allerdings wohl 85% der Wow-Gemeinde ausmacht, der Rest sind 10% Spieler die sehr selten und eh nur nebenher spielen und 5% hardcoregamer....

Keep your head up, jeder der mit Vorurteilen konfrontiert sein sollte - macht euch Gedanken darüber (in sinnvollen Ausmaßen), setzt euch mit den Aussagen auseinander und bedenkt dabei euer eigenens Spielverhalten - ich denke die meisten werden auf eine angemessene Antwort kommen.

So long!



PS. Sorry für Rechtschreibung  - das Bier spricht aus mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustigeThreads (18. Februar 2009)

Also zu dem Beitragsersteller kann ich nur folgende Fakten auf dem Weg geben.

Ich persönlich habe damals mich gegen wow gewehrt, denn ich sah was wow aus vielen gemacht hat. 
Damit sind nicht nur die gesellschaftlichen Kontakte, die bei vielen flöten gehen, sondern auch falsche Prioritätensetzung und und und die Folge. Dies kann in einigen Fällen zu schlimmen Konsequenzen führen. Viele vernachlässigen ihre Pflichten und Funktionen als Mensch in der Realität komplett, dies führt nicht selten dazu, dass die WoW spieler entweder Arbeitslos werden oder vor dem Spielen waren und nun bei wow gelandet sind um neue Kontakte zu finden.

Warum geschieht dies insbesondere bei WoW in diesem Maßen? Auf diese Frage gibt es einige Faktoren, die eine ganz entscheidene Rolle spielen, die es jedoch so extrem in anderen Spielen nicht gibt. 

Erstens besitzt WoW ein erhebliches Maß an Publikum. Dies alleine bewirkt, dass mehr Menschen anfällig werden, als wenn ein Spiel 1 Million verkaufte Exemplare und damit Spieler hat. Also dringen die Fälle eher in den Vordergrund. 

Zweitens dadruch, dass es ein online Spiel ist und so ein großes Publikum hat, ist die Hoffnung größer dort eine gute Community anzutreffen. (Jedoch sollte sich jeder im klaren sein, es ist ein Spiel und Spiel und RL sollte man voneinader sehr genau trennen)
Und hier wären wir bei einem weiteren Punkt, durch die Kommunikation wird die Trennung zwischen realer Welt und Spiel vielen nicht bewusst. Sie bleiben in diesem Spiel schneller gefangen, obwohl sie möglicherweise gar nicht so Lust haben zu raiden. Aber man könne die anderen doch jetzt nicht im Stich lassen, oder die haben mir damals geholfen, bin ich jetzt verpflichtet mit denen mitzugehen, heißt es meistens als Ausrede. Zwar ist dies ein schönes Anzeichen in der realen Welt sich gegenseitig zu helfen, jedoch hat dies im Spiel nur soweit was positives, solange dies in einem gesunden Rahmen betrieben wird. 
Diese Menschen treiben dies sogar soweit, dass sie auf Fußballspielen oder andere Tätigkeiten in der realen Welt verzichten um zu raiden. Dies sind schon die ersten Anzeichen von Sucht. Sie sind nur auf das eine fixiert. Natürlich wird dies damit begründet es mache Spaß, dass jedoch auch andere Dinge Spaß machen könnten und für einem und andere mehr bringen, wird nicht bedacht, bzw. sehr dementiert. 

Als ditter Punkt kommt hinzu, dass WoW ein "altes" Spiel ist. Es besteht auf einer veralteten Engine (ob absichtlich oder nicht sei hier nicht die Frage) und verbraucht somit sehr wenig Hardware. Was wiederrum zu Folge hat, dass viele Personen gerade dieses Spiel spielen, obwohl sie vielleicht gerne andere Spiele spielen wollen würden, aber nur dieses können, weil es noch auf ihrer Schrottkarre läuft. 
Dies ist bei anderen Spielen nicht der Fall, die Spiele gehen mit der Entwicklung, werden dadruch interessanter und aufwendiger aber auch kostenspieliger, zumindest in der Anfangsinvestition. WoW dagegen ist quasi in Ratten ohne Zinsen, wodurch sich eine breite Masse dies leisten kann.
Diese Masse hat meistens sehr viel Zeit, bzw. Langeweile, durch ein kleines Mount und kleine Belohnungen das das Selbstbewusstsein stärkt, man habe was erreicht, werden sie ermuntert, weiter zu machen. Dies findet man in Egoshotern nicht. Man kann nicht mit etwas angeben, was viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat usw.

Zudem gibt es bei WoW nur diesen einen Faktor "Zeit", der eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Bei Egoshotern ist man entweder im Einzelplayer paar Tage gefangen und man hat das Spiel durch und kann sich anderen Dingen zuwenden. Oder man ist so gut und kann damit Geld machen und in richtigen Ligas auftreten. Die andere Variante ist im Lan mit Freunden sich zu treffen udn bisschen zu spielen, ab und zu. Dennoch gibt es da nicht diese Hoffnung man findet Freunde fürs Leben, denn die Spieler dort trennen Spiel vom RL sehr genau und wenn man sich mit einem anfreundet, kennt man den ziemlich gut durch andere Mittel. Somit ist dort auch nicht der Gruppenzwang bzw., die Verpflichtung da, außer man spielt natürlich bei Turnieren. Jedoch ist das dann ein Job, und meistens ist man dann von anderen Spielern umgeben und sitzt wie im Büro. Aber nun wie das Abläuft kann sich jeder die Dokus anschauen. Man kann davon gut Leben, von WoW wird man aber nicht reich.

Ein vierter Punkt, der bei WoW eine Rolle spielt: es erscheint auf den ersten Blick ziemlich harmlos. Die Freigabe ist ab 12 und die Eltern scheinen beruhigt zu sein, dass das Kind beschäftigt ist, bis zu dem Punkt wo sie merken, das Kind will gar nicht mehr weg. 

Vierter Punkt immer mehr stellen fest, dass die Kinder nicht wie erwartet, lesen und schreiben lernen, sondern plötzlich anfangen in komischen Abkürzungen zu sprechen und ihre Rechtschreibung sich zum negativen wendet, statt wie anfangs erhofft zum postiven. Eltern haben mit einem Spiel, dass sie einem Kind kaufen, meistens ein Ziel auch wenn ein Kompromis gefällt wird, doch man wägt es ab. Leider geht dieses Vorhaben völlig daneben, was sie aber schnell merken. 

Egoshoter und andere Spiele dagegen sind in paar Tagen durchgespielt und das Kind bzw. der Jungendliche in einigen Spielen, kehrt sehr schnell wieder zum eigentlichen Weg wieder zurück, bis er ein neues Spiel in die Hand bekommt. 

Eltern wünschen sich zwar, dass die Kinder von der Strasse kommen, oder den Umgang mit schlechten Menschen abbrechen, was lernen. Dies geschieht bei WoW leider nur sehr sehr selten. Die Kinder Fallen von einem Loch in ein anderes. Und das ist die Ursache warum WoW (abgesehen von der Umsetzung und der mittlerweilen sehr veralteten Grafikleistung, ich nenne mal Psychodesign Ausrüstung ...) bei sehr vielen in ein schlechtes Licht fällt.

Ich persönlich wurde am Ende doch überredet WoW zu spielen. Ich spiele es meistens nur, wenn ich wirklich sehr große Langeweile habe. Mein derzeitiges Gamernootebook ist leider nicht so stark, wie ich mir das erhofft habe, so muss ich ein wenig warten bis ich andere Spiele spielen kann, um die nächste Investition zu tätigen. Jedoch merke ich auch an mir sebst, dass ich sehr strak aufpassen muss, immer wieder mir in WoW und auch was die Spielzeit angeht Grenzen zu setzen. Denn auch ich habe erfahren, dass man doch einiges vernachlässigt seidem man WoW spielt, was man früher getan hat, weil man die Zeit hatte.

Leider ist WoW so ausgelegt, dass man nur was bekommt, wenn man genung Zeit in dieses Spiel investiert hat. Hat man es irgendwann ist aber lange damit nicht Schluss, denn es gibt ein Patch und man darf von vorne sammeln. Und das ist denke ich für mich persönlich der größte Fehler. Klar wollen die Hersteller mit möglichst wenig Aufwand, das meiste Geld einkassieren. Doch dies geht nicht auf Dauer gut. Das Spiel an sich wird langweilig und die Menschen verbringen immer mehr Zeit damit, aus Langeweile, sie werden unzufrieden und das steigert zustätzlich das negative Image. Zudem tun mir wirklich viele Menschen, die davon nicht lassen können, nur dieses eine Thema haben, sehr Leid, denn meistens verkriechen sie sich, werden von der Gesellschaft noch mehr niedergemacht, als sie schon Probleme haben, was in einem Teufelskreis endet.

Nun es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Gründe, jedoch habe ich nicht die Lust über alle im tiefen nachzudenken und die Zusammenhängen gegeneinander abwägen. Auch habe ich keine konkreten Fälle zu dem geschriebenen publiziert, da ich denke jeder der mal bisschen auch außerhalb von WoW lebt, kann sich davon ein Bild machen, gibt auch genung Dokus darüber.

Im den Sinne, fast alles ist ok, wenn man es im Maßen tut und nicht den Überblick verliert und sich nicht selbst belügt.


----------



## Alasken (18. Februar 2009)

okay meine 5 cent:

erstmal ists wieder überaus interessant wie sich hier die kids und die dämlichen ihre wannabe psychologenaussagen zusammenreimen und es keine 10 min dauert bis so ein hobby soziopath auftaucht um dann seine hoch intellektuelle seite raushängen lässt mit dem ziel sich dem restlichen mob durch geschwollene sprache überlegen zu fühlen...

aber zum thema 

ich hab mit wow vor knapp 1 1/2 jahren angefangen,spiel doch gut 4-5 stunden am tag pc (mal mehr mal weniger) und muss sagen es hängt mir jetzt schon zum hals raus ... 

allerdings bin ich so ein mensch der sich auserhalb der berufswelt nich wirklich viel sagen lässt ( was nicht heist das ich ein authoritätsproblem hab ) und ich geb vor jedem mädchen und jedem den ich kennen lern offen zu das ich wow spiel 

ihr wärt überrascht wie positiv die reaktionen .. vorallem unter mädels .. sind wenn man das ganze nur mit einem erwachsene charme rüberbringt und die leute merken das wow auch von "sozialkompetenten" menschen wie mir gespielt wird ...

 ich denke das größte kompliment das ich schon öfters bekommen habe war eben "ich hätte nie gedacht das du pc spielst..." 

pc spielen ist ein hobby und kein schlechtes solang ihr euer soziales leben nicht aus den augen verliert und was für körper und geist nebeher tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and dont forget ... wow und zoggn is geil aber kann den fortbestand unserer rasse nich sichern ... also ran an die mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch alles ein ganz alter, psychologischer Hut, im Endeffekt. Alles, was der Mensch nicht kennt und meint, nie verstehen zu können, wird abgelehnt. Also werden bei WoW die schlechten Seiten hervorgehoben und die guten unter den Tisch gekehrt. Das ist ganz einfach Massenhype, nur nicht in Mode sondern in der Meinung. Das Fernsehen macht es nicht besser, denn auch wenn man den Leuten sagen kann, dass zu 70% Scheiße in der Glotze läuft, die hinten und vorne nicht stimmt oder aus einem vollkommen falschen Blickwinkel dargestellt wird oder einfach nur falsch übersetzt wird, glaubt doch fast jeder Trottel was die Sender sagen. Und da die Tedenz gemeinhin schon in die Richtung GEGEN WoW schwankten, hat das Fernsehen einfach den für sie am profitabelsten Weg gewählt und reden WoW noch schlechter, damit die Leute, die sowas dann sehen, meinen: Jaja, ich habs ja gewusst!
Ergo ergibt das einen schlechten Ruf für WoW. Allerdings sollte man da das Spiel als solches und die Leute, die es spielen unterscheiden. Viele meinen, WoW bestehe nur aus der Community. Klar, ohne Community würde WoW längst nicht mehr laufen. Aber am Anfang stand das Spiel auch alleine da, die Communtiy hat sich erst gebildet, also zwei unterschiedliche Aspekte. Nur wird in der heutigen Meinung beides unter einen Hut gesteckt und dann ist beides böse, doof, gemein. So geht das dann weiter.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Februar 2009)

Es gibt sicher viele  Gründe dafür. Die meisten wurden bereits genannt. Ich spiele selber und nicht gerade so wenig das ich mir nicht gedanken über meine Soziale kompetenz machen müsste und dieses alberne Verkürzen und verhunzen der Sprache was von Sinnvoll bis absolut lächerlich reicht. Das schlimme daran ist das die meisten, und gerade die jüngeren diese Verkürzungen so fest in ihren Wortschatz integrieren das eine normale Verständigung mit nicht-Gamern beinahe gar nicht mehr möglich für diese Leute ist.
Ich will mich da gar nicht komplett rausnehmen mir ist auch schonmal versehentlich ein lol über die Lippen gekommen in gesellschaft in der es nicht angebracht ist, aber ich denke darüber nach und versuche diesen Impuls zu unterdrücken.
Wenn es mir als 28 Jähriger schon manchmal schwer fällt, wie soll es da einem 12-16 Jährigen gehn?
Das gleiche Phänomen gibt es auch in anderen Sozialen Millieus z.B. unter Hoppern da hab ich schon viele kennengelernt die zu einer normalen Konversation mit Erwachsenen, Lehrern oder gar Vorgesetzten gar nicht mehr fähig sind. 
Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle und genau wie das Spiel nicht dafür verantwortlich ist, ist es auch bei den Hoppern nicht unbedingt die Musik.


----------



## Rolandos (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...





Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Ich habe schon einen Lehrling aus der Lehre geschmissen, der seine Aufgaben vernachlässigt hat. Eine Nachfrage ergab, das es bis in die Nacht WOW spielte und am nächsten Tag müde in der Werkstatt rumgehangen hat. Nach mehreren Abmahnungen und sozialen Betreuungen , ist er schlieslich geflogen. 

Ich stehe auch auf dem Standpunkt, das MMORPG's verboten gehören. Nicht nur wegen der Gewalt, sondern wegen den Spielern die andere dazu anstifften doch noch die nächte Ini mitzumachen ohne auf die Uhr zu schauen.


----------



## Gilindriana (18. Februar 2009)

Es ist wie folgt:
Soblat ein "außenstehender" die Wörter World of Warcraft hört, verbindet er die mit Wörtern wie:
Suchti, scheiß Spiel, kostet Geld, keine Freunde, kein Leben ...bla bla bla!

Ich bin seit August in der Ausbildung und war mit meinen Azubikollegen auf ner Azubifahrt in Frankfurt ... naja egal.
War alles super. Als wir dann im MediaMarkt waren, sagte einer bei einem Poster wo für den Mitternachtsverkauf für WotLk gewerbt wurde,
und da sagte er "Wer spielt denn schon WoW?" Als ich mich drauf meldete, bekam ich nur komische Blicke an den kopf geschmissen.

Da fragt man sich echt : *Was zur Hölle ist an WoW so schlimm und was ist so schlimm wenn man es spielt?!!!*


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Die leute glauben, sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden zu müssen, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind,
> da das einzige, was sie über das spiel wissen, von andere Leuten stammt!


/sign!
diese Vorurteile muss ich fast jeden Tag ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bin seit dem ne Schulkollegin erfahren hat, dass ich WoW spiele ein Freak und eine Emo-H***.
Und ich hab kein Leben weil ich alles verpasse.
Als ob die wüsste, was ich in meiner Freizeit mach - bestimmt nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Laptop hocken.
Außerdem hat sie mit mir noch nie was unternommen ...
Zum Glück seh ich sie nur 1x in der Woche.


----------



## Gilindriana (18. Februar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> /sign!
> diese Vorurteile muss ich fast jeden Tag ertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch. Angeblich sitz ich nur vorm Rechner, hab nur virtuelle Freunde und mach jedes WE LAN-Partys


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Zum Glück seh ich sie nur 1x in der Woche.


Öfter vor die Tür gehen... scnr

Ne im Ernst: Wer, weil jemand WoW spielt, so etwas über denjenigen sagt, hat doch selbst 'nen Lattenschuss. Keine Ahnung von der Materie.
selbst aber dann wahrscheinlich jedes WE rotzevoll in einer Disko abhängen und sich billig abschlappen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (18. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> selbst aber dann wahrscheinlich jedes WE rotzevoll in einer Disko abhängen und sich billig abschlappen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah genau das wollt ich auch noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICH häng lieber jedes WE vor meinen Rechner und zock mich dumm und dämlich, als jedes WE in ne Disco zu gehn, mir da das Hirn ewg saufen, 
die Ohren durch die "Musik" die da läuft zu schädigen _Hyper Hyper!_,und so ein kack, und da mich da von irgendwelchen Schlampen abschleppen zu lassen.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> ICH häng lieber jedes WE vor meinen Rechner und zock mich dumm und dämlich, als jedes WE in ne Disco zu gehn, mir da das Hirn ewg saufen,
> die Ohren durch die "Musik" die da läuft zu schädigen _Hyper Hyper!_,und so ein kack, und da mich da von irgendwelchen Schlampen abschleppen zu lassen.


Ich muss dich übrigens korrigieren:
Das klappt nur andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Wortwahl sag ich nichts... ^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Öfter vor die Tür gehen... scnr



Witzig fand ich den jetzt nicht.
Der Grund ist wohl eher, dass ich nur 1x in der Woche Schule hab.
Und freiwillig geh ich die bestimmt nicht besuchen.
Ich geh am Wochenende fort, nur sauf ich lieber bei Freunden, schau ne DVD mit ihnen, spiel Munchkin oder was auch immer.
Da kann ich auch die Musik einlegen die ich hör, damit hat die Schlampe übrigens auch ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metal = Emo .. Jaja, die hat echt von nix ne Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Das war doch bloß Spaß :-/
Ihr soltet alle mal öfter im IRC sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß.. aber ich fand es eben unangebracht.. Sorry ^^


----------



## Patso (18. Februar 2009)

jaa WoW spieler werden ungerecht behandlet ... wir sind alles dreckige Rassisten ähm ups ne falsch ich würd sagen das liegt einfach dadrann das WoW das bekannteste Mmo is ( mal ehrlich lauf durch ne Fussgängerzone und frag die leute nach Mmos ich wett mit dir jeder 3te nennt dir WoW ) und wen ich jetzt sagen will das Mmos müll sind ( was ich persönlich nie behaupten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann nenn ich doch wohl das bekannteste ( vielleicht auch weil ich kein anderes kenne ) oder ?


----------



## Pcasso (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...




ehm.....alles klar.....
du betreust auszubildende?? OH NEIN sie sprechen über ihr hobby? OMFG die armen schweine, dabei sollten sie lieber 24 / 7 von ihrer arbeit reden -.- da gibts auch genug von

die schlechte community und das wenige sozialverhalten.....
du hast nen sehr ausgeprägtes sozialverhalten wenn du leute dafür gehen lässt das sie nen hobby namens world of warcraft haben.


btw. du hast wow gespielt? du scheinst ja echt davon weggekommen zu sein wenn du hier deinen wissensstand aktualisierst...oder du hast einfach auf eine gelegenheit wie diese gewartet??? was treibt dich auf das spieleportal??? ...... geh zurück zu deinen lehrlingen und schmeiss sie raus für ihr hobby.... andere leute saufen, nehmen drogen, spionieren ihre mitarbeiter aus?!?!? .... geh in deine friede freude eierkuchen welt wo du der kleine brave bürger bist der nieee mals nie nicht i-was machen würde was suchtgefährdung mitbringt.


soviel dazu



@ Rolandos
deine message auf den kommentar da drüber war :

Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Ich habe schon einen Lehrling aus der Lehre geschmissen, der seine Aufgaben vernachlässigt hat. Eine Nachfrage ergab, das es bis in die Nacht WOW spielte und am nächsten Tag müde in der Werkstatt rumgehangen hat. Nach mehreren Abmahnungen und sozialen Betreuungen , ist er schlieslich geflogen.

Ich stehe auch auf dem Standpunkt, das MMORPG's verboten gehören. Nicht nur wegen der Gewalt, sondern wegen den Spielern die andere dazu anstifften doch noch die nächte Ini mitzumachen ohne auf die Uhr zu schauen.



meine antwort dazu..... mit 176 posts insgesamt, in einem portal für die MMORPG's die verboten gehören, bist du definitiv prädisteniert i-was dazu zu sagen.

du hast vor knapp einem jahr gefragt :

>>>>
 23.04.2008, 07:08
Beitrag #1


Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied
***

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 172
Beigetreten: 26.02.2008
Mitglieds-Nr.: 296.604




Hallo

hat eigendlich schon mal ein Hordler Shy-Rotam gezähmt?
Möchte gerne wissen ob sie die Fähigkeit, ihre Gegner in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen, nach dem zähmen behält? 
<<<<<<<<


merkste was???? nur weil du für knapp nen jahr jetzt keine forum aktivität hattest meinste plötzlich wow als schlecht darstellen zu können??? 

meine vermutung ist eher das du einer dieser suchtis geworden bis, frau verloren?? oder bist du eventuell sogar selbst der "rausgeschmissene lehrling" 





die wahren opfer sidn die leute die so reden, natürlich gibt es suchtis in wow die das nicht im maße halten können, die gibts aber auch beim rauchen, trinken, kiffen, vögeln oder sonst was -.-

WoW gehört geboten???? spacken ohne plan gehören verboten....gross scheisse labern im forum kann jeder, gibts beweise das ihr nicht i-nen dreck am stecken habt??? 

so das wars von mir -.- 

p.s.
ob einer vermatscht und müde auf der arbeit in der werkstatt hockt oder sein "vorgesetzter" auf buffed.de im forum sinnlosen scheiss schreibt ohne plan davon zu haben.....was is da wohl produktiver?

da entscheide ich mich für den müden azubi als für den im i-net surfenden vorgesetzten......weil der arbeitet wenn auch nicht mit 100 % leistung.

EDIT: hoffe es war von beiden nur ironie ....
falls nicht

 /flame on....gogo !!!!


----------



## Mjuu (18. Februar 2009)

da ein fullquote zu groß wäre sage ich einfach mal:

100% sign Pcasso! 

Dennoch ist es [leider] nun einmal so, dass die Leute WoW ablehnen, da sie es für DAS Sucht-Spiel Nr. 1 halten.  Aber wenn sie alles ablehnen, was süchtig macht, sollten sie auch Zigaretten, Alkohol usw ablehnen.

Dennoch gibt es leider doch genug Leute, die zu viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren und den Rest außendrum vernachlässigen. Die Mischung machts!


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2009)

iCH AUCH NICHT


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2009)

Kurze antwort?
Schau in die diversen WoW Foren... dann weiß man warum WoW (zurecht) einen schlechten Ruf hat... denn es ist weniger das Spiel als die Community die für den schlechten Ruf sorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...




Ja nee is klar , das Problem mit nichts wissen über Politik und andere Bereiche waren auch VOR wow zeiten, genau so ist es mit der Rechtschreibung.

Wenn die Eltern NICHTS dagegen machen bzw. eine art von Übersicht/Aufsicht  ihrer Sprößlinge zu führen was sie spielen wie lang sie spielen, sollen gerade diese Leute nicht den Mund aufmachen.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Als ich die Ausbildung begonnen habe waren OnlineSpiele auch schon eins meiner Hobbies. Als zweitbester der IHK abgeschlossen.
Deine Aussage ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, und lässt auf persönlichen Hintergrund schließen.


----------



## Pusillin (18. Februar 2009)

Valkyria_ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der schlechte Ruf allein nur auf diverse Medienberichte aufbaut, in den WoW als Suchtspiel verteufelt wird. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit sah ich einen Bericht im RTL-Mittagsmagazin (nein bin kein Hartz4, ich hatte Urlaub^^) in dem es um einen Jugendlichen ging der durch WoW seine Freunde verlor, nicht mehr rausging und ca. 18 Std. am Tag zockte. Er hatte körperliche Leiden, Essstörungen usw. All das wurde deutlich hervorgehoben á la WoW is schlimmer als Koks. Nur finde ich das der Typ am Ende selber schuld is, im Spiel (Ladebildschirm) wird ja öfter empfohlen "mal nach draussen zu gehen". Ich kenn selbst auch solche Leute, sind im Freundeskreis, die zocken bis zum umfallen, nur ist meiner Meinung nach nicht WoW/Blizzard schuld sondern diese Leute selbst. Ich spiele selber auch, aber ich habe meine Grenzen. Und die sollte/kann sich doch jeder setzen, einfach sagen: "nein, heut spiel ich nich, morgen oder übermorgen, heut unternehm ich was mit Freunden....". Was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken will, ist, das nicht WoW am eigenen Ruf schuld ist sondern sogenannte Hardcore-Zocker................................................................. allerdings is mir das Rille, ich lass mich von diesem Mediengelaber ned beeindrucken und zogg fröhlich weiter, aber in Maßen.....
> 
> 
> So long
> ...



stimme dir völlig zu!
Nicht WoW ist schuld, sondern die leute die sich nicht unter kontrlle haben!
manche leute haben sich nicht unter kontrolle und töten aus eifersucht,
weil ihr liebe enttäuscht wurde, und töten ist schlimmer als süchtig werden..... sollen wir wirklich
die Liebe verbieten nur weil einige leute nicht damit umgehen können?

zum vergleich mit drogen:
ja drogen sind veboten! die leute werden danach süchtig!
man könnte jetzt antworten: WoW macht auch süchtig, also verbieten wie drogen!
Aber das ist falsch, denn drogen SCHADEN dem körper zu 100%,
computerspielen (generell) -auch wow- nur, wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann (wie oben erwähnt!)


----------



## bullybaer (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Glaubst du wirklich, dass diese Problematik, die du hier anschneidest ein Problem vom WoW ist. Ist es nicht in Wirklichkeit ein Problem des gesellschaftlichen Wertewandels und unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft.

Dass vermehrt junge Menschen gegenüber vielen Sachen Gleichgültikeit und Interessenlosikeit zeigen ist für mich eher in Wohlstandsproblem als ein Problem von Computerspielen. Vielen werden von den Eltern Alltagsprobleme abgenommen, sind verwöhnt und verhätschelt von zuhause. Man sieht, wie Leute durchs Leben kommen ohne wirklich etwas leisten zu müssen, wenn man nur sein Ansprüche entsprechend zurückschraubt. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich oft sehe, dass Kinder und Jugendliche nicht zur Lebstständigkleit sondern zur Unselbständigkeit erzogen werden. Ihnen wird alles abgenommen. Mütter rufen hier bei mir an und fragen für Ihre Kinder nach Ferienarbeit z.B. Das gibt mir nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kinder dass dann selber von sich aus wollen. Durch eine solche Erziehung kann sich leicht Bequemlichkeit oder sogar Faulheit entwickeln. 

Mit WoW kann man diese Defizitet ingame wunderbar kompensieren, weil man sich durch ein hübsches T 7,5 Teil als Ingame-Held von der Masse abhebt und ganz im Gegensatz zum RL jemanden darstellt. Zuminset meint man das. 

Ansich sollte man meinen ein MMO fördert das Sozialverhalten, aber in der Community spiegelt sich nur die reale Gesellschaft wieder nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sogar sehr deutlich, weil alles anonym abläuft. Gäbe es WoW nicht wäre es eine andere Plattform auf der so etwas stattfinden würde. 

Klar, dass WoW leicht "süchtig" machen kann aber hauptsächlich nur diejenigen, die von sich aus zu Defiziten neigen.
Wer keine Probleme damit hat in seinem Leben klare Prioritäten zu setzen und Ziele zu definieren, für den dürfte sich dann auch WoW als weitgehenst "harmlos" gestalten.

Wer hingegen Defizite aufweist sucht sich halt was anderes sie zu kompensieren, wenn es WoW nicht gibt.


----------



## Pcasso (18. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Als ich die Ausbildung begonnen habe waren OnlineSpiele auch schon eins meiner Hobbies. Als zweitbester der IHK abgeschlossen.
> Deine Aussage ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, und lässt auf persönlichen Hintergrund schließen.




vollkommen korrekt, bin selbst auch aufm besten wege zur abschlussprüfung.
schultechnisch werd ich immer besser, verstehe mein handwerk auf der arbeit und streng mich an. bin pünktlicher als die meisten anderen und mache auch mehr arbeit (klar als azubi ^^)
und das obwohl wow einen grossen anteil von meiner freizeit einnimmt.

wenn ich den ganzen tag am ackern bin und am rumlaufen, muss ich nachmittags doch nicht noch weiter rum rödeln oder? 
wenn ich maloche dann hab ich mir auch meine auszeit verdient zum chillen und runterkommen, freunde treff ich am wochenende aber ich für meinen teil hab nunmal nen knochenjob, da muss das telefon auch mal herhalten um aufm laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

Liebe Leute, ein Freund von mir ist gerade seit 2 Monaten aus der Therapie raus (WoW Entzug), hat sein Diplom abgebrochen wegen WoW
und wochelang kaum was gegessen.

Ja sicher, er ist ein extrem, aber ich seh es ja bei mir selber, ich arbeite und studiere an der Abenduni und sobald ich zuhause bin und meine Freundin mich nicht vom Rechner weglockt MUSS ich an den Rechner und meinen Char weiterbringen.
Es ist schon viel besser bei mir geworden nach 4 Jahren und 6 Chars ist man irgendwann einfach nicht mehr so gierig auf Epics,
aber das ganze Spiel ist mit Absicht so ausgelegt das du endlos viel zeit investieren MUSST um an der Spitze zu sein.
Wer jetzt sagt "jaa Hobby wie jedes andere blablabla" denkt mal bitte über folgendes nach:
Wenn Tennis mein Hobby ist kann ich meinen Kindern die Trophäen zeigen.
Wenn mein Char einmal den Obersten Kriegsfürsten Titel hatte oder bei der Arena das Mount hatte... wen interessiert das in 10 Jahren wenn der letzte WoW Server längst down ist und kein einziger Screenshot mehr exisitert?
NIEMANDEN... oder interessiert ihr euch für die IMBA Highscore eurer Eltern bei Tetris vor 10 Jahren?

WoW hat deswegen einen so schlechten Ruf weil aus einem sschönen Spiel viel Shice entstanden ist, Blizzard wird geldgeil und baut das Spiel mit absicht so auf das es nur aus MEHR MEHR MEEEHR besteht...
Und viele eurer Freunde und Bekannten haben einfach schon etliche Freunde durch WoW verloren, einfach weil diese in die WoW eingetaucht sind und höchstens Mittwochs morgens Zeit haben wenn der Server down ist.

Etliche Schüler haben die Schule geschmissen oder sonst dümmlichste Dinge getan einfach *WEIL WOW EINE SUCHT IST!*

Sicher nicht für jeden, manche sind immun gegen die Seuche ;o) Aber alle die pauschal behaupten "Quatsch so ein blödsinn!" können sich schonmal als potenziel gefährdet betrachten.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Februar 2009)

Das liegt einfach daran 11 Mio Spieler spielen das Spiel alle nehmen auto. an das es süchtig macht aber nich das Spiel macht süchtig sondern der mensch selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Zeile 1 und 2 haben wenig miteinander zu tun... nicht WOW verursacht so etwas, sondern das ist schon vorher so, daß VIELE (nicht ALLE) der heute Jugendlichen sich um nichts anderes scheren als um sich selbst und wie von dir erwähnt, null Sozialkompetenz und ebenso null Interesse am Rest der Welt an sich an den Tag legen... 
ABER das ist nicht nur unter Jugendlichen so... das gibts durchaus auch sehr stark bei den Erwachsenen... den ganzen Tag/Abend in der Kneipe oder daheim vor der Glotze verbringen und alles, was sie lesen, ist die "intellektuell höchst anspruchvolle" BILD. Ganz toll. Ist auch viel besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Zeile 3 zeugt nicht gerade von Sozialkompetenz deinerseits... jetzt JEDEN, der dieses Spiel spielt, als "Versager" zu titulieren.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran 11 Mio Spieler spielen das Spiel alle nehmen auto. an das es süchtig macht aber nich das Spiel macht süchtig sondern der mensch selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blaa das Spiel macht süchtig, der Mensch muss nur drauf eingehen.

Und immer dieses "Vorurteile! mimimi" ja klar sind es Vorurteile, aber viele Vorurteile sind übertriebene Wahrheiten.

Ich spiel seit 4 Jahren WoW und ich werde nicht aufhören bist der letzte Server down ist...
aber mir ist wenigstens klar das ich da mit einer Sucht kämpfe und diese innerhalb ihrer Grenzen bleiben muss
damit sich das nicht negativ auf mein leben auswirkt...

Kaum jemand ist so extrem das er NICHTS mehr macht ausser Zocken aber alleine das WoW Spieler fast NUR über WoW reden ist für andere einfach nervig.
Ihr Fordert toleranz ohne die anderen zu verstehen... das bringt doch nix =)


----------



## NarYethz (18. Februar 2009)

oh man, wasn flamethread.. passt ja optimal in meine infostunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich selbst spiele wow und cod2 und muss sagen, deine aussage "Leute die mit wow aufhören spielen meistens shooter" ist doch dämlich.. wenn man jahrelang n rollenspiel spielt hat man vllt einfach kein bock mehr auf rollenspiele?? da sucht man sich ne abwechslung und da das internet der eigentliche suchtfaktor ist, bleibt man bei einem onlinespiel, was führend neber rollenspielen eben shooter sind und nich gerade strategiespiele..
natürlich is wow ein suchtfaktor, denn es bietet einem dauerhafte möglichkeiten sich die zeit zu vertreiben und lockt auch noch mit belohnungen, was will man mehr?
ich denke wow hat deswegen einen so schlechten ruf, weil viele mit dem suchtfaktor internet bereits erfahrungen gemacht haben und jetzt ein spiel spielen, dass sie weniger lang spielen können wie wow. (so kommt es in meinem freundeskreis vermehrt vor, denn mehrere haben auf lotro gewechselt, obwohl sie wow meilenweit besser finden - auch wenn wow mitlerweile für idioten umgestaltet wurde- nur um ein spiel zu haben, dass ihnen nich so lange am stück spaß macht und somit der suchtfaktor kontrollierbarer für sie ist).. naja whatev.. das thema is eigentlich überflüssig, wenn ich so sagen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg ichö


----------



## blooooooody (18. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, ein Freund von mir ist gerade seit 2 Monaten aus der Therapie raus (WoW Entzug), hat sein Diplom abgebrochen wegen WoW
> und wochelang kaum was gegessen.
> 
> Ja sicher, er ist ein extrem, aber ich seh es ja bei mir selber, ich arbeite und studiere an der Abenduni und sobald ich zuhause bin und meine Freundin mich nicht vom Rechner weglockt MUSS ich an den Rechner und meinen Char weiterbringen.
> ...




der ruf ist im ARSCH ist sowiso schon ein Witz und das Topt natürlich alles xD

Wer süchtig wird von WoW ist selber schuld und dafür kann BLIZZARD auch nichts ^^ 

naja auch schlechte Paplisiti ist ne gute Paplisiti

da zocke ich echt zum teil viel lieber TETRIS (hab letztens denn high-score von der oma geschlagen und die ist schweine gut xD) oder Street Fighter oder sonst was ^^ ich meine die welt von WoW hat man relativ schnell entdeckt und wer immer loot- und erfolgs-geil ist, der hat geschissen und pech gehabt xD 

wenn SCHÜLER die schule schmeissen wegen sowas sag ich einfach nur "HA HA !!!!!!!!"

ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das NUR die DEUTSCHEN sich wie pussys verhalten um solche sachen, ich meine, hallo???? es gibt echt schlimmeres bei euch deutschen als "WoW-Sucht" wo man mal unter die kontrolle nehmen sollte ^^ ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint... aer mir ist das extrem aufgefallen... sogar in denn Amerikanischen zeitung bezeichnet man euch als Weicheier wenn um so ein thema geht ^^


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

Bloooody... erschieß dich... danke ! =)

Hast weder den Text gelesen noch verstanden und wem wichtig ist was die Amis denken.. 
der kann mir mal ganz dezent den Buckel runter rutschen =)

Blizz hat das Spiel mit der Intention entworfen, nicht nur Designer und Programierer hängen hinter so einem 
Spiel auch Marketing und andere Wirtschaftsobjekte die eine deutliches interesse an der Sucht der Spieler haben.

Klar, jeder entscheidet selbst über sein Schicksal, aber besondern bei den jugendlichen und geistig noch nicht ausgereiften
artet sowas schnell zu einer unkontrollierten Sucht aus.

Und dumm rumzicken wie du es machst... geile Leistung!!
Nur irgendwie sinnlos, am Thema vorbei und schwach argumentiert...


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> naja auch schlechte Paplisiti ist ne gute Paplisiti


Bitte was? Ich versteh garnichts.



> sogar in denn Amerikanischen zeitung bezeichnet man euch als Weicheier wenn um so ein thema geht ^^


Richtig! An die Waffen und Schulen stürmen!

Au Mann -.-


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Q: Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
> A: 11+ Mio Spieler + Spiel ab 12 + Unreife Kinder = Niveau vom Spiel sinkt = Ruf im Keller.


Ohje, sowas von lächerlich. Das Niveau vom Spiel sinkt nicht wegen den Kindern, *sondern von den älteren, arbeitlosen Vollspackos, die den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner sitzen und WoW zocken und nichts in ihrem Leben auf die Reihe bekommen*. Das ist das typische Gesicht von WoW und alle Nicht-WoW-Spieler kennen dieses Gesicht. Somit halten sie nichts von WoW und es hat einen schlechten Ruf!!


----------



## schnitt999 (18. Februar 2009)

find ich gut das das thema mal angesprochen wird !!
ein paar meiner freunde sind extrem gegen WoW.
sie meinen es wär scheiße und ist voll ein suchtigame
aber sie haben noch nie WoW selber gespielt oder je etwas bei mir oder anderen freunden davon gesehen
deswegen bin ich der ansicht dass WoW nen schlechten ruf hat sowohl bei jugendlichen als auch bei erwachsenen(eltern)


----------



## Elicios (18. Februar 2009)

Als ehm. Langjähriger WoW-Spieler kann ich da nur mit ja antworten! Ob aus der Sicht eines Außenseiters oder eines ehm. Spielers, hat World of Warcraft diesen schlechten Ruf auch zu recht. Jeder macht hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen und kann diese auch nur widerspiegeln. 

Meine Sichtweiße als ehm. Spieler aus 3 Jahren WoW ist: 
WoW ist ein Zeitfresser, der sich mit stets anhaltenden kleinen Schritten in dein Leben drückt und dieses Spiel allmählich zum Mittelpunkt werden lässt! Alles leidet darunter, ob es nun der Job ist oder die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen. Wenn man mal kein WoW zur stelle hat, sucht man sich Internetseiten, Gesprächspartner usw. die mit WoW zu tun haben. 
Ein Hobby ist zwar schön, sollte jedoch nicht einen so hohen stellenwert einnehmen! 

Sicht nicht WoW Spieler:
Also mal ehrlich, wenn ein „Normalo“ zwei Vollspacken über WoW sprechen hört, wird er sich nur an den Kopf langen! 1. hat er keine Ahnung davon, 2. Möchte er auch keine Ahnung davon haben, da es jeden normalen Mensch, in keinster Weise nur ein Stückchen weiter im Leben bringt! Wenn mal ein „Normalo“ zuhört, ist er nur neugierig und möchte wissen, wo bei einem WoW-Spieler die nicht ganz lockere Schraube sitzt! Das eine nicht Lockere Schraube vorhanden ist, hat er spätestens nach dem ersten Satz über WoW mitbekommen! Ist ja auch verständlich, steht da nun so ein Typ vor einem und erzählt hier was von Schätze suchen im Elfenwald!

Ballerspiele u. WoW:
Der große Unterschied zu Ballerspiele ist einfach, das ich bei diesen seltenst Verpflichtungen der Community über eingehe und auch mal Pause im Spiel drücken kann, auch wenn ich vor einen Endgegner stehe um aufs Klo zu gehen! Hier schreibt einen kein Raidleiter vor, wann Pinkelpause ist… Sry, aber wohin kommen wir hier, sitzt da so ein Typ am anderen Ende der Leitung und erzählt mir, wann ich was zu tun oder zu machen habe! In einem Ballerspiel muss ich auch nicht Stundenlang farmen gehen um mir dies und das zu leisten.. usw usw usw.


Statt sich einen Kopf darüber zu machen, wieso andere WoW so negativ sehen, sollte man sich lieber mal Gedanken darüber machen, wann man das letzte mal mit Kumpels an einem Samstag Abend Feiern war, oder wieso man Soziale Kontakte nach einem Raidtermin stellt!
P.s. grüßt mir den Elfenwald und noch viel Spaß beim Schatzsuchen!


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

schnitt999 schrieb:


> find ich gut das das thema mal angesprochen wird !!
> ein paar meiner freunde sind extrem gegen WoW.
> sie meinen es wär scheiße und ist voll ein suchtigame
> aber sie haben noch nie WoW selber gespielt oder je etwas bei mir oder anderen freunden davon gesehen
> deswegen bin ich der ansicht dass WoW nen schlechten ruf hat sowohl bei jugendlichen als auch bei erwachsenen(eltern)


Du hast Recht... Aber es ist doch nicht schwer, das reale Leben (Freunde & Family, Hobbys und Beruf/Schule usw.) unter einen Hut zu packen!!


----------



## Xeyji (18. Februar 2009)

Dazu sage ich nur: ich habe mit WoW aufgehört wegen den Leuten die mich deswegen verurteilt haben.
Wie fühlt man sich, wenn in der Schule erzählt wird, das man angeblich 5 Stunden am Tag spielt? Klar, die Leute wussten das es nicht stimmt, aber was solls? Ist halt ein Freak, und den müssen wir dann bei seinem Namen im Spiel nennen und der wird ausgelacht, weil man kreativ war...
Tja schimpft mich das ich falsch reagiere etc., aber euch wär es genauso ergangen, mir ist mein Umfeld halt auch wichtig.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Malakas (18. Februar 2009)

hmmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis auf ein paar Vorurteil und paar Vorurteil hab ich eigentlich nur was von Vorurteilen gelesen ...


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Xeyji schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur: ich habe mit WoW aufgehört wegen den Leuten die mich deswegen verurteilt haben.
> Wie fühlt man sich, wenn in der Schule erzählt wird, das man angeblich 5 Stunden am Tag spielt? Klar, die Leute wussten das es nicht stimmt, aber was solls? Ist halt ein Freak, und den müssen wir dann bei seinem Namen im Spiel nennen und der wird ausgelacht, weil man kreativ war...
> Tja schimpft mich das ich falsch reagiere etc., aber euch wär es genauso ergangen, mir ist mein Umfeld halt auch wichtig.
> 
> Mfg Xeyji


das kenn ich nur zu gut... mir ist es zwar selber nicht passiert, aber kenne so einige die gemobbt wurden, nur weil sie WoW spielen, weil es einfach nur als Suchti-Game abgestempelt wird.


----------



## Scred (18. Februar 2009)

als zum zweiten mal das wort ballerspiele fiel hab ich aufgehört zu lesen du verurteilst gerade selber ein ganzes genre

PS:von 2 leuten in meiner klsse spielen jetzt ca 10 wow  wuhahaha alle macht blizz (bis aion im laden steht)


----------



## Xeyji (18. Februar 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> als zum zweiten mal das wort ballerspiele fiel hab ich aufgehört zu lesen du verurteilst gerade selber ein ganzes genre
> 
> PS:von 2 leuten in meiner klsse spielen jetzt ca 10 wow  wuhahaha alle macht blizz (bis aion im laden steht)



What?
2 von 10 Leuten spielen WoW? 
Fall für Galileo Mystery?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Anduris 
Ich glaube in bestimmten Gegenden kommt das häufig vor. Ist auch ein riesen Vorurteil hier bei mir, wenn man spielt ist das wie eine Charaktereigenschaft der Leute...
"Gamer"-Titel...

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Gaueko (18. Februar 2009)

Tach auch, 

In meinen Augen macht es keinen Sinn, dass man Counterstrike, Battlefield, UT und wie sie alle heißen, als "Cool" ansieht und das spielen dieser Spiele toleriert, während man hingegen gleich als "RL-Versager" oder Nerd abgestempelt wird wenn man WoW zockt.

Ich zocke auch "Killerspiele" *Muhahahaha* - trotzdem hat WoW für mich einfach mehr Langzeitmotivation. (Nein ich bin nicht Süchtig) Wieso sollte ich also nicht spielen was mir Spaß macht!?

Nicht der, der WoW spielt, sondern der, der nicht einsehen will, dass es auch nur ein Computerspiel ist, dass man zum Spaß spielen kann hat meiner Meinung nach das Problem.


----------



## Poleander (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ach was rede ich die gleichen kommen wieder die gleichen Versager an " mimimim"
> 
> Ganz klar, wer bei mir als Hobby angibt World of Wracraft im Einstellungsgespräch ist weg. Ich habe selbst lange gespielt und nicht das Spiel als solches ist schuld. Sonder die schlechte Community und das wenige Sozialverhalten.



Bei mir wäre im Einstellungsgespräch eher das Artikulierungsvermögen ausschlaggebend. 

Und für die Community und das Sozialverhalten ist wohl auch prägend, wie Vorbilder?, also Leute, die im 'echten' Leben etwas auf sich halten, sich in der Community verhalten. Trolle, die große Teile der Community (vom Wording her eigentlich alle aktiven WoW-Spieler) als Versager bezeichnen, brauchen sich nicht wundern, wenn das Sozialverhalten (was im übrigen nicht im Sinne von mehr oder weniger messbar ist) in der Community zu wünschen übrig laßt.

Ansonsten wäre ich persönlich mit solchen Aussagen, wie 'wer bei mir World of Warcraft ...' etwas vorsichtig, nachher bewirbt sich einer, wird deswegen abgelehnt und geht zum Kadi weil er wegen seiner Weltanschauung nicht genommen wurde. Schonmal etwas vom AGG gehört? Ja sicher, denn wir sind ja weltgewandt und haben daher ja auch umfassende Kenntnisse über die ein WoW-Spieler niemals verfügen könnte.


----------



## BmnFive (18. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass WoW generell einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat!
> Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass sowohl Politiker, Eltern etc. eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW
> haben, es mache süchtig, sei Zeitverschwendung etc.
> ...




wow macht süchtig, aber ich finde wenn man süchtig ist, dann ist das das Problem von einem selbst und wenn man noch nen funken verstand hat wird man sich selbst in so ne antisucht klinik einliefern lassen oder frägt die freunde/eltern.
Weswegen ich auch nicht finde dass in allen Sendungen bei denen es um sucht geht, gerade bei spielen, auf platz eins immer wow ist!
Es gibts einige spiele, gerade egoshooter die viel süchtiger machen, finde ich.
Außerdem scheint der schlechte ruf keine auswirkungen auf den erfolg zu haben, ich mein 11mio spieler sind nun nicht grade wenig


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. Februar 2009)

Tja ansich kann man gut verstehen das WoW einen schlechten Ruf hat aus 2 Gründen.

1. Es ist ja wirklich eine Zeitverschwendung allerdings eine die Spass macht, Fern zu sehen ist auch Zeitverschwendung.

2.Bayern München hat auch nen schlechten Ruf (oder ist halt unbeliebt) weil es eine Zeit lang einfach die beste Manschaft war ohne Konkurenz (heute anders)


----------



## Poleander (18. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Etliche Schüler haben die Schule geschmissen oder sonst dümmlichste Dinge getan einfach *WEIL WOW EINE SUCHT IST!*



Ich persönlich finde Koma-Saufen bei Jugendlichen (und hier gibt es bestimmt mehr Beispiele als bei WoW) die schlimmere Sucht, da das Leben viel nachhaltiger gestört wird, als beim WoW-Spielen. In beiden Fällen ist es allerdings so, daß wohl eher das Umfeld der Leute versagt hat, da weder der WoW-Süchtige noch der Koma-Saufende irgendwann mal Verantwortungsbewusstsein beigebracht bekommen hat. Jedes Hobby (auch Sport) und jede Leidenschaft muss verwantwortungsvoll ausgeübt werden, damit man selbst und die Umwelt nicht drunter leidet. Ansonsten ist der Ruf von WoW in meinen Augen besser als der Ruf von Radfahren als Leistungssport.


----------



## Lintflas (18. Februar 2009)

Muhaha! Also wer behauptet daß WoW nicht süchtig machen würde, der muß schon ziemlich auf den Kopf gefallen sein. Dieses Spiel ist auch aus psychologischer Perspektive betrachtet absolut auf Sucht-Erzeugung ausgerichtet! 

Aber was mir persönlich den Spaß an diesem ansonsten wirklich großartigen Spiel kaputt gemacht hat, ist ganz klar die Community. 
80% aller Spieler haben nicht den geringsten Plan davon wie man in einem MMORPG miteinander umzugehen hat. Zu jung, zu unreif oder schlichtweg zu dumm. 

Aber mit dieser Masse an gehirnamputierten Zombies muß man nunmal leben, wenn man ein Mainstream-MMO wie WoW spielen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> Wenn ich Auszubildende betreue höre ich manchmal ihre Gespräche, andere Themen Fehlanzeige. Freunde? Ne kenne ich nur von Raids.
> Genauso in den Bewerbungsgesprächen die ich führe. Ganz ehrlich viele um nicht zu sagen der Größte teil der Leute hat einfach ein Problem. Nicht alle, gewiss nicht alle. Aber die die ich so zu Gesicht bekomme (16-18 Jahre) haben einfach ein Problem. Und da gibt es für mich nichts zu Diskutieren. Sozialekompetenzen ... nicht ausgeprägt. Wissen von der Welt .. überhaupt nicht vorhanden.


leider wahr ....


Bllademaster schrieb:


> (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr)


oho --- dann bist du ja schon so richtig groß geworden --- sorry aber den kleinen seitenhieb konnt ich nicht mehr aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich würd mich in erster Linie freuen, wenn du deine Thesen, die du ohne Quellenangabe machst, zuallererst mit fundierten Argumenten untermauerst. Zudem ist alles sehr subjektiv gehalten, sodass die Objektive Haltung, die du versuchst zu äussern, leider nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Zumindest ist dies bei mir nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



/sign wobei ich dennoch auch sagen würde, dass WoW einen (zu recht) schlechten Ruf hat.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (18. Februar 2009)

Die Leute die nie WoW gespielt haben, stehen dem Spiel feindselig gegenüber weil:

1. Es kostet Geld. Das mag verschiedene Gründe haben. die einen würden gerne spielen, sie reuht aber das Geld. die anderen haben das geld nicht und können deshalb sowieso nur sagen "ist scheisse"

2. Es wird sofort mit Sucht in Verbindung gebracht. weil es 1. stimmt dass es einige süchtige gibt, und 2. es auch immer in den Medien angeprangert wird, oft auch mit falschen aussagen wie "das brutale Killerspiel World of Warcraft" <<-- hab ich so in der Zeitung gelesen, kein Witz!


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

WoW is doch Shice, sind wir mal ehrlich. Nur.. was is besser?

ahja, mir fällt was ein.. das macht noch viiieeel süchtiger..

hier, die zieh ich mir gleich mal rein
hinten fat albert
vorn big betty


----------



## Elicios (18. Februar 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> WoW is doch Shice, sind wir mal ehrlich. Nur.. was is besser?



Frischluft!

Die hab ich drauf http://www.tiogausa.com/international/moun...actorydh25.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Frischluft!


jajaa, schau, ich war ja noch nich fertig mitm tippen. Trotzdem: die Aussage bezieht sich natürlich auf Games und nicht auf alles Existente, könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten, dass zB Koks besser wäre als WoW. Süchtiger machen würde, schlechteren Ruf hätte etc. Aber da zitiere ich den Unbekannten, dem das hier eingefallen ist: Wieviel Äpfel muss man essen, damit sie besser schmecken als Birnen?

Edit: jaa die sind nett


----------



## EricDraven1979 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich denke die Medien haben viel dazu beigetragen das WoW so einen schlechten Ruf hat.
Wenn man jemanden sagt das man WoW spielt wird man gleich als süchtig abgestempelt. Aber das sind dann meistens die, die einfach nur den Medienrummel mitbekommen haben. Wenn Sie das dann mal selber ausprobieren, bekommen sie schnell eine andere Meinung von dem Spiel und sehen das mit anderen Augen.

Ich spiele WoW weil mir es einfach Spaß macht und mir das Umfeld und die Geschichte sehr gut gefällt. Und es ist ein super Spiel.


----------



## Brubanani (18. Februar 2009)

Tja wenn man keine Freunde hat keinen Sport macht 

und nur zuhause rumgammelt ist klar das WoW süchtig 

macht und wenn dann sollche Gesichtselfmeter wo 

tagelange durchgesüchtet haben nach draußen gehen

und andere Leute sie dann fragen warum sie so scheisse 

fett und übermüdet aussehen und sie darauf antworten ich

 Spiele nur wow ist klar dass das Spiel einen schlechten

ruf bekommt

Aber unbeliebt ist es nicht geht ja auch schlecht mit dem

 Titel Beliebtestes Onlinerollenspiel der Welt ! 

viel spaß beim lesen ohne  (   .   Y   .   )  -->   .       xD


----------



## Elicios (18. Februar 2009)

EricDraven1979 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Medien haben viel dazu beigetragen das WoW so einen schlechten Ruf hat.
> Wenn man jemanden sagt das man WoW spielt wird man gleich als süchtig abgestempelt. Aber das sind dann meistens die, die e*infach nur den Medienrummel* mitbekommen haben. Wenn Sie das dann mal selber ausprobieren, bekommen sie schnell eine andere Meinung von dem Spiel und sehen das mit anderen Augen.
> 
> Ich spiele WoW weil mir es einfach Spaß macht und mir das Umfeld und die Geschichte sehr gut gefällt. Und es ist ein super Spiel.




Medienrummel? Denn bekommt doch immer nur die WoW-Zielgruppe mit! Anderen geht doch das Thema WoW am allerwertesten vorbei! Ausser sie sehen, wie ein bekannter damit nicht zurecht kommt! Oder meint Ihr wirklich, die leute merken sich den Spielname.. Die sehen nur, Onlinegame - Sucht - Gewalt!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Medienrummel? Denn bekommt doch immer nur die WoW-Zielgruppe mit! Anderen geht doch das Thema WoW am allerwertesten vorbei! Ausser sie sehen, wie ein bekannter damit nicht zurecht kommt! Oder meint Ihr wirklich, die leute merken sich den Spielname.. Die sehen nur, Onlinegame - Sucht - Gewalt!



Wie will ein ein durchschnittlicher Wow-Süchtiger an Informationen gelangen die nicht durch den InGameChat laufen? oO


----------



## Teradas (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,

@TE

Du hast völlig recht damit das alle anderen Jugendlichen die kein WoW spielen auch teilweise viel länger vor Ballerspielen hängen als z.B. Ich(auch noch Jugendlich) bei WoW.
Ein Paar Kumpels zocken den ganzen Tag CS ist das nicht das gleiche?
Da frag ich mich auch wieso alle immer nur WoW bloß stellen und gegen Ballerspiele fast keine Kritik kommt.

MfG Teradas


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

Ist doch wurscht warum über WoW geredet wird!!

Dein Kumpel ist süchtig und wie du dich angegriffen fühlst solltest du mal nachdenken ob du da nicht auch schon nah dran bist...


----------



## Fonsy (18. Februar 2009)

Will an dieser Stelle nochmal was erwähnen bezüglich der "öffentlichen" Wahrnehmung von WoW Spielern. 
Da WIR ja immer so dargestellt werden als wären wir asozialisierte von einer Sucht kontrollierte Menschen die weder privat noch beruflich 
irgendwas auf die Reihe bekommen.

Nun ich bin 25 Jahre alt spiele seit ich 7 bin mehr als regelmäßig Computerspiele (habe von Atari bis PS3 alles mitgemacht)
darf dies also mit Fug und Recht als mein Hobby bezeichnen!
NA UND? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe Abitur und bin noch nicht einmal einen Monat arbeitslos gewesen.
Ich bin geschäftsführender Mitarbeiter eines erfolgreichen mittelständigen Unternehmens.

Ich spiele einen Nachtelf Druiden-min.4 Stunden pro Tag!

Und was spielst du?

P.S. Diese Autobiografische Darstellung meines Spiel-(Sucht)verhaltens darf gerne als Argument gegen die viel zitierte "öffentliche" Wahrnehmung 
angeführt werden!


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

Genau, ich spiele seit Pong (70er Jahre) und betrachte das auch als mein Hobby. 
Habe Abi, studiert und arbeite zeitweilig 12 Stunden täglich im Gesundheitswesen.
Spiele main einen Deffkrieger ca 3~4 Stunden am Tag und am WE auch gern mal rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Tergenna (18. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen, die "Nerdigkeit" hat auch seine guten Seiten, denn seit ich WoW spiele (heißt, im moment mach ich grad pause) habe ich viele Leute (im RL) kennengelernt, die auch spielen, einfach deshalb, weil man ein gemeinsames Hobby und Gesprächsthema hat. 
In unserer Cafeteria gibt es einen Tisch, wo wirklich drum herum fast nur leute sitzen, die WoW spielen, aber sie haben auch andere Gesprächsthemen.
Das ist eine Art lockerer Club, echt nett anzusehen. 
Und jemanden, der WoW wirklich hasst, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. - Außer einige jungs aus der Parallelklasse, als sie spitzgekriegt haben, dass ich und meine Freundin spielen. Mussten natürlich solche Sprüche über Sucht etc. ablassen. Das Ironische ist, dass ein Teil derjenigen jetzt auch spielt^^

-Anni-


----------



## Weissnet (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



ALso ich finde deinen Text recht äloquent formuliert..mit schreiben ich habe ich auch nicht so aber na ja,Ahnung hast du meiner Meinung nach absolut garkeine...wenn Du solange spielst wie Du sagst hättest bestimmt schon mehr als nur 1 beitrag hier zusammen bekommen.
Mir tun die Leute leid die bei Dir aufgrund deren Freizataktivitäten und gesprächs themen soffort durchfallen,vor allem das Sozial Verhalten wird mit der zeit ziemlich gefördert..ts undso gildentreffen im RL usw...ich weiss nicht von welchem planeten du kommst,aber das wort Erde kommt daran wol nicht vor xd. Ich denke du bistn gefrusteter Workaholic der absolut 0 freizeit hat und anstatt zu spielen arbeitest du wol mehr als es Dir gut tut...

sicherlich gibt es auch Kinder jugendliche usw die zuviel spielen..aber dazu gibbet ja noch die Elternkontrolle im notfall =P 
Ich spiele auch schon seit release habe nen guten schul abschluss habe meine Lehre beendet,gut in Foren bin ich nit sehr aktiv und ja von der rechtschreibung im inet halte ich nix.^^

Aber Deine Einstellung finde ich einfach nur grotte...ich würde dich innem Vorstellungs gespräch sogar auslachen wenn du mich nach meinen Hobbys fragen würdes und ich dazu sagen würde "Organisator und Initiator eines MMORPGS (wow)" und Du dann sagen würdes das wärst ^^ . sry ich höre an diesem punkt auch auf weil ich es einfach nur lächerlich finde ^^ die leute die das game nich vertragen haben ebn pech..gibt genug die es vertragen ..ok du gehörst sicherlich nit dazu..aber das auch besser so ^^


----------



## Shubunki (18. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Als Arbeitgeber muss ich Dir voll und ganz Recht geben. Ich bin selber aktiver Spieler ( im Rahmen meiner zeitlichen Möglichkeiten ), merke aber, wie zeitintensiv dieses Spiel werden kann, wenn mann sich nicht selber einschränkt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich vor ewigen Zeiten UO eingestampft. Heute mit fortgeschrittenem Alter kann ich das regulieren, aber ich muss immer wieder aufpassen. Wenn ich dann in einer Bewerbung lese, das jemand als Hobby nicht nur Computerspiele spielt, sondern expliziet wow angibt, schaue ich mir den schon sehr genau an. Letztendlich bin ich dafür verantwortlich, das der seine Ausbildung schafft und das geht nur, wenn er sich auch darauf konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Teradas (18. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht warum über WoW geredet wird!!
> 
> Dein Kumpel ist süchtig und wie du dich angegriffen fühlst solltest du mal nachdenken ob du da nicht auch schon nah dran bist...


Naja wenn du meinst ca. ne Stunde am Tag ist viel und man sonst sehr oft mit Freunden unterwegs ist oder bei seiner Freundin ist etc.,Joa dann kann mans sagen.


----------



## Chínín (18. Februar 2009)

Grund: Neid...Neid kann böse Menschen machen!

Situation: Technik Kurs:
A: Ey, der spielt WoW! wusstest de' das?
B: HA! WoW! Voll das Kackspiel!
Ich: Wieso Kackspiel?
B: Macht halt süchtig! is' einfach 'n' Kackspiel!

So sehen bei mir die Gespräche mit anderen Schülern aus...Meine Lösung: ich sage einfach ich spiels nimmer und versuch das auch durchzusetzen, dann hört das meist auf ;-)
Aber auch Gesprächsthemen die über WoW gehen einfach vermeiden...

Und versucht gar nicht erst die zu überreden, ich traf da fast immer auf Ignoranz!


----------



## ReWahn (18. Februar 2009)

WoW ist auf Grund der aktuellen entwicklungen auch bei einigen spielern (mir z nicht mehr sehr hoch angesehen... gezockt wirds eigentlich nur noch, weils bis jetzt keine ernst zu nehmende alternative gibt...


----------



## healyeah666 (18. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Q: Wieso ist der ruf von wow eurer meinung nach so schlecht?
> A: 11+ Mio Spieler + Spiel ab 12 + Unreife Kinder = Niveau vom Spiel sinkt = Ruf im Keller.




Ist schon ne gute Antwort nur ist das mit den Kindern ne scheiße Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt wahrscheinlich genug unreife Erwachsene die den Ruf von WoW genauso in den Keller ziehen und dazu sei gesagt bei mir auf dem Server kommen solche Leute nicht vor.


----------



## Zandro (18. Februar 2009)

denke das hat mehrere Gründe warum wow einen so schlechten ruf hat...

1. Zeit (die muss man spätestens sei wotlk nicht mehr in übermaßen investieren um gut zu sein)

2. Roll-Play/Story ich glaube wow spieler werden mit treky´s (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben ich mine star trek fans) verglichen die sich in eine erfundene geschichte vertiefen... aber die wenigsten wow spieler kennen viel von der warcraft storry (ich auch nicht

3. sucht... die mags ja geben die wow-sucht aber die gibts auch bei counte-strike und co.

was dabei besorgte Eltern/Politiker denken geht mir erlich gesagt am allerwertesten vorbei die habe eh keine ahnung das wär genau so als würde ich mich mit ein par großmütterchen über irgendwelche "haushalts-weißheiten" oder so was unterhalten und behauten die sind alle schlecht weil mit chemie kiregt man schmutz eh beser weg!

aber was leute im eigenen alter sagen interesiert mich dagegen schon (btw ich bin 18)

na ja..
es gibt sicher freaks/nerds die wow spielen na und? deshalb sind doch nich alle 11 mio. spieler süchtige assoziale arbeitslose hartz IV nerds oder? das ist verallgemeinerung, diskriminierung und ziemlich beleidigend genau wie die geschichte das jeder der einen egoshooter gespielt hat ein blutrünstiker ammokläufer wird... na klar


----------



## Haldimir (18. Februar 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> Jo ich weis was du meins. bei mir inner schule (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr) heulen alle rum wie scheiße wow is und auf die frage warum sie das den finden kommt IMMER die antwort "das is ja so teuer, spiele die geld kosten sind immer kacke". aber als ich die fragte was sie den so zocken sachte mir fast jeder "fliff, 4story usw" also alles sone scheiß donater games.
> zu der frage warum wow einen schlechten ruf hat. ich glaube die leute verbreiten das gerücht weil sie selbst zu arm sind um 12 euro im monat auszugeben.




ich doch, das bist du.
und zwar eins der dümmsten, das mir seit langen übern weg gelaufen ist.


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> WoW ist auf Grund der aktuellen entwicklungen auch bei einigen spielern (mir z nicht mehr sehr hoch angesehen... gezockt wirds eigentlich nur noch, weils bis jetzt keine ernst zu nehmende alternative gibt...


Aha, WoW ist doch jetzt gerade so gut wie noch nie, find ich.


----------



## ReWahn (18. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Aha, WoW ist doch jetzt gerade so gut wie noch nie, find ich.



Deine Meinung... aber gerade Leute, für die WoW *nicht* das erste richtige Game ist, sind anderer Meinung. Deshalb ist WoW auch (odder vor allem) in communities von anderen Games recht unbeliebt.


----------



## Taishan (18. Februar 2009)

Solange es WoW gibt, wird es auch immer kontrovers diskutiert werden.Ein so erfolgreiches Spiel ist nunmal in aller Munde unabhängig davon , was man davon hält.

So ist das eigentlich mit allem und sobald dann irgendwann ein anderes Spiel den MMORPG Thron für sich beansprucht, fängt das "Geleier" wieder von vorne an ^^


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Deine Meinung... aber gerade Leute, für die WoW *nicht* das erste richtige Game ist, sind anderer Meinung. Deshalb ist WoW auch (odder vor allem) in communities von anderen Games recht unbeliebt.


Ehm, meinste WoW ist mein erstes Game?


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Februar 2009)

Über den Ruf des Spiels mache ich mir seit Anbeginn wenig Gedanken, denn es geht hier nicht um einen Beliebtheitswettbewerb.
Entweder mag man WoW oder man mag es nicht.
Ich finde es bemerkenswert wie viele Leute WoW hassen und es trotzdem spielen...



Martel schrieb:


> *Ganz klar, wer bei mir als Hobby angibt World of Wracraft im Einstellungsgespräch ist weg.* Ich habe selbst lange gespielt und nicht das Spiel als solches ist schuld. Sonder die schlechte Community und das wenige Sozialverhalten.


Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag deinerseits. Ein noch nicht erwachsener Mensch öffnet sich dir, gibt sogar freiwillig zu dass er WoW spielt, und du lehnst ihn deswegen ab. *hust* Nein, nein. Das ist wirklich sozial. Gutes Vorbild ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (18. Februar 2009)

also ich seh die sache so das wow wirklich süchtig macht... anfang letzten jahres hab ich 3 monate arbeitslos daheim gehockt und am tag so pi mal daumen 14-16 stunden gespielt... 
naja sozialleben hatte ich in der zeit nicht wirklich... irgendwann hab ich mich dann losgerissen und bin mal wieder mit freunden feiern gegangen.... das hat mich aus der sucht rausgerissen und ich hatte 2 monate ca keinen bock mehr... wenn ich mich eingeloggt hab dacht ich mir nur "och ne... wo is der logout button" naja und dann hab ich einfach den acc mal 2 monate auf eis gelegt...
und inzwischen isses in meinen augen durch sachen wie erfolge und übermäßiges content gerenne noch schlimmer geworden

um irgendwo erster zu sein oder einer der ersten zu sein muss man nunmal dauerzocken und ich kenne genügend leute die das auch machen. das ist auch der grund warum ich meinen account jetzt komplett aufgeben werde. ich habe auch bei mir wieder bemerkt das ich langsam wieder dazu neige zu viel zu spielen und ganz ehrlich... das von damals will ich nicht nochmal erleben...

wow ist definitiv ein spiel mit hohem suchtpotential das menschen sozial verkrüppeln lässt... 
geht lieber raus... noch is der winter nich vorbei also packt eure skier oder euer snowboard und ab ins weiß ^^

in diesem sinne

Edit:



> ZITAT(Martel @ 17.02.2009, 21:14) *
> Ganz klar, wer bei mir als Hobby angibt World of Wracraft im Einstellungsgespräch ist weg. Ich habe selbst lange gespielt und nicht das Spiel als solches ist schuld. Sonder die schlechte Community und das wenige Sozialverhalten.
> 
> Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag deinerseits. Ein noch nicht erwachsener Mensch öffnet sich dir, gibt sogar freiwillig zu dass er WoW spielt, und du lehnst ihn deswegen ab. *hust* Nein, nein. Das ist wirklich sozial. Gutes Vorbild ftw. biggrin.gif



ich kann ihn da schon verstehen! wow spieler sind ein größeres risiko als nichtspieler...


----------



## Lowstar (18. Februar 2009)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wow ist fuer die gesellschaft schlecht.
ich bin jugendlicher u. werde in meinem umfeld ständig damit konfrontiert.
schule- wenn man sagt, dass man spielt ist man "suchti" u. hat kein rl
freizeit- wenn man wow als hobby angibt findet man ganz bestimmt keine neuen freunde u. ne freundin erst recht nicht
inet- allein schon schuelervz hat massig gruppen a là "WoW Spieler sind Opfer"
politik- die spiele sind an der schlechten pisa-studie schuld
u. diese liste koennte man jetzt so fortfuehren.


----------



## Jayla (18. Februar 2009)

Frauenpower221 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es  das beste  ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter.



DARUM hat das so einen schlechten Ruf.

Und weil soziale Kompetenz für die meisten ein nicht aussprechbares Fremdwort ist...


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Februar 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> ich kann ihn da schon verstehen! wow spieler sind ein größeres risiko als nichtspieler...


Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob man jemanden ernst nehmen kann/soll/will, der seine Azubi-Auswahl mit Schubladendenken trifft!


----------



## Nuramon94 (18. Februar 2009)

Dorian0s schrieb:


> Und ich meine wenn ich mir so die "normalen" Jugendlichen so ansehe die etwa 15-16 Jahre alt sind aber vom geistlichen eher eher 10 und die sich richtig geil fühlen wenn sie saufen und beim Aldi klauen und Leute verachten die spielen da frage ich mich ob WoW sich wirklich so viele Vorurteile verdient hat. Es macht einfach nur Spaß und natürlich ist der Zeitaufwand dabei sehr groß denn das ist auch kein offline game das man in paar Tagen durchgezockt hat.



Ich kann dir nur vollkommen beipflichten. Die "normalen" Jugendlichen, also jene die genau das tun, was oben beschrieben wird, sind auch meist die, die sich am lautesten über wow spieler lustig machen. Sätze wie "na musst du heute wieder früher heim um wow zu spielen?" oder "Öähh (verächtlicher ausruf), der spielst wow!" sind auch an meiner Schule ständig zu hören, wenn man sich (!)outet(!).
Natürlich sind Säufer und Diebe besser bzw. weniger verachtenswert als WoW-Spieler (Ironie).

An TE: guter text, an manchen stellen etwas zu übertrieben aber im Großen und Ganzen durchaus richtig. 

Frontal21-Bericht über WoW      Man beachte die ersten zwei Sätze im Bericht: "Sie spielen Terroristen(!), Terroristenjäger....

Klar, ich weiß dass terroristen nicht direkt mit WoW zusammenhängen, aber einem neutralen Zuschauer wird das so suggeriert.

Gruß,
Nùramon@Norgannon


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Februar 2009)

Hast recht, der Ruf ist teilweise schrecklich. Nja süchtig macht es ja auch.


----------



## Visssion (18. Februar 2009)

lol ? wo lebst du denn das ballerspiele verboten sind oO 

Also soweit ich weiß sind hier in DE ballerspiele nich verboten (bis auf paar ausnahmen vll) oO 

was ne sinnvolle aussage...


----------



## Dreidan (18. Februar 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> also zu der frage mit dem schlechten ruf sage ich ganz klar: zeitinvestition.
> ich persönlich kenne viele leute die wow spielen und darin 5-8 std täglich investieren UND nebenbei noch arbeiten gehen.
> und das kann sich niemals gut auf die arbeit auswirken.
> 
> daher denke ich das viele wissen das es eine große zeitinvestition für berufstätige ist



Warum sollte sich 5-8 Stunden WoW in der Freizeit negativ auf die Arbeit auswirken? So ein Käse. Die Freizeit ist wie der Name vermuten lässt die persönliche freie Zeit. Diese Zeit sollte genutzt werden um sich zu entspannen und Spaß zu haben. Man mags kaum glauben, aber das soll mit WoW funktionieren. Wenn ich 12 Stunden am Tag auf Arbeit rumhängen müsste und da manchmal auch unliebsame Dinge tun, würde sich das mit Sicherheit negativer auswirken als 8 Stunden arbeiten und 5 Stunden WoW.


----------



## Jack _the_Ripper (18. Februar 2009)

> Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten.



Ehm? Verboten?

Der größte Quatsch den ich die letzten Wochen gehört habe.....

make my day =)


----------



## Walkampf (18. Februar 2009)

Der schlechte Ruf von WoW in verschiedenen sozialen Gruppen ist oftmals nicht unbegründet.

Bei den nicht Computer spielenden Erwachsenen hat WoW einen schlechten Ruf, weil es tatsächlich süchtig machen kann.
Dazu gibt es genug Beispiele.
In den Niederlanden gibt es sogar Heilanstalten, welche sich auf derartige Suchtvarianten spezialisiert haben.

Des weiteren hat WoW, bzw. Computerspiele im Allgemeinen den Ruf zur, ich nenne es nun einmal überspitzt, Verdummung zu führen.
Argumente, welche diese These untermauern sind zum Beispiel der harsche Umgangston in den Foren oder im Spiel selbst.
Ein weiteres Argument ist die Unfähigkeit Sätze und Wörter richtig zu formulieren und zu schreiben.
Ich möchte dem Threadersteller nicht zu nahe treten, aber sein Text ist ein wunderbares Beispiels.
Was enorm auffällt ist das gradezu störrische Ignorieren der Regelungen für Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Mal ganz im Vertrauen, wieviele MMO-Spieler setzen sich auch einmal am Abend hin und lesen einfach ein Buch?
Nichteinmal die Quest-Logs werden gelesen.
So entsteht nunmal eine tatsächliche Bildungslücke.


Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich noch die Erwachsense und Jugendliche, welche selber Computerspiele spielen und WoW trotzdem ächten.
Dies liegt oft an der Tatsache, dass WoW einfach wenig "Skill" vorraussetzt.
Es kann von jedem gespielt werden.
Aber nicht jeder kann in WC3 eine Sieges-Quote von 60%+ vorweisen.





Pusillin schrieb:


> auch bei Altersgenossen (je nach Alter Erwachsene oder Jugendliche) stelle ich eine feindliche Einstelung
> fest! Viele behaupten es sei Verachtung, jedoch frage ich mich - ist Verachtung nicht eine häufige konsequenz
> von Neid? Vielleicht nur weil sie nicht "mitreden können" oder es nicht ertragen können,
> dass wir zufrieden sind?



Ich denke, die Leute haben Recht, mit nur einer Ausnahme:
Das Wort "schlecht" ist falsch gewählt.
Richtiger wäre zu sagen: "WoW ist einfach."
WoW ist tatsächlich eines der einfachsten Spiele, die ich im letzten Jahrzehnt gespielt habe.
Endbosse sind größtteils lediglich ein Auswendiglernen der aufeinander folgenden Schritte und ein wiederholen, bis alle einen ausreichenden Ausrüstungsstandart erreicht haben.
PvP die Kopie eines Hack´n´Slay Spiels. Dies wird ironischer Weise noch dadruch bestätigt, dass WoW von den Skills und Talenten einiger Klassen immer weiter in Richtung Diablo 2,
einen tatsächlichen Verteter des Hack´n´Slay-Generes, tendiert.
Einige werden nun sicher aufschreien und sagen "Halt, das ist wohl Skill!", in WoW gibt es einfach zu viele Variablen um wirklich zu definieren, welche Spieler fähiger sind als andere.
Zudem kommt das mangelhafte Klassenbalancing.
Also, selbst wenn es in WoW High-Skill-Gamer gibt, dann wird man diese niemals erkennen können.




Pusillin schrieb:


> Als Grund geben sie an, dass es generell schlecht sei,



Auch hier haben die leute garnicht so unrecht.
WoW ist alles andere Als die Krönung der MMO-Spiele.
Es ist weit schlechter als viele andere Titel, der Unterschied ist nur, es ist einfacher
und somit für eine breitere Masse zugänglich.
Dazu kommt dass es eine enorme Bandbreite von verschiedenen Aufgaben gibt, welche aber Qualitativ weniger gut ausgearbeitet sind,
als in Konkurenztiteln. WoW´s Vorteil ist, sie brauchen auch keine Qualität, da die meisten WoW-Spieler nie ein anderes MMO gespielt habe
und daher dahernicht zu vergleichen im Stande sind. AAber eben auch diese Leute finden in WoW Möglichkeiten sich die 
Zeit zu verteiben, weil alles eben schön einfach ist.




Pusillin schrieb:


> aber wieso äußern sie sich überhaupt dazu?
> wieso glauben sie es geht sie etwas an, oder wieso können sie es nicht akzeptieren?
> Ich denke dies liegt daran, dass wow einfach das beliebteste Spiel ist, und das muss natürlich BÖSE Ursachen haben!
> (Sucht etc.)



Ich denke, der Grund liegt genau in deinem letzten Satz.
Du sagst WoW ist das beliebteste Spiel.
Damit verdeutlichst du sofort das WoW einen größeren Erfolg hat, als andere Spiele und somit greifst du die Fans andere Spiele an.
Diese reagieren dann nur noch entsprechend gereizt.
Wenn du dafür weiter beispiele willst, dann schau dir einfach mal die Kommentar hier auf buffed.de zu anderen MMO´s an.
Ich bin zum Beispiel Tablua Rasa Spieler. Wie glaubst du, wie ich mich fühle, wenn ich immer wieder lese, dass TR ein schlechtes Spiel sei
und dass es gut sei, wenn die Server in ein paar Tagen runtergefahren werden?
Den schlechten Ruf in der Gamer-Community haben sich WoW-Spieler also selber zuzuschreiben.

Hier schließt sich auch im übrigen der Kreis.
Ich vermute mal, dass der Threadersteller seine Worte nun einfach ohne Bedacht gewählt hat und sich einfach etwas vond er Seele
schreiben wollte, dies aber missverstanden wurde.
Das bringt uns wieder zu der fehlenden sprachlichen Kompetenz, welche nunmal auch nicht gefördert wird, wenn man nicht übt, 
zum Beispiel in dem man ein Buch liest.


Nunja, weiter im Text:



Pusillin schrieb:


> Denn ich habe folgendes beobachtet: Jugendliche, die kein WoW spielen, oder mit WoW
> aufhören, spielen (größtenteils) Ballerspiele.



Auch hier greifst du wieder andere Spieler an, indem du sie in eine Schublade steckst, in die sie vielleicht
garnicht gehören. Somit erzeugst du wieder Hass auf dich als Stellvertreter der gesamten WoW-Community.




Pusillin schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber so, dass ebendiese spiele oft mehr toloriert werden, als WoW,
> denn wer WoW spielt hat kein rl, und ist süchtig. Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten.



Und wieder ein Angriff, denn du stellst Spieler von Shootern als Kriminelle dar.
Und da wunderst du dich noch als Junky bezeichnet zu werden?



Alles in allem kann man den Grund für den schlechten Ruf von WoW wie folgt zusammenfassen:

WoW benötigt viel Freizeit. Diese Zeit fehlt dann einfach um andere wichtige Fähigkeiten, wie das richtige Sprechen und formulieren zu trainieren.
WoW-Spieler stehen so anderen Spielen sehr aggressiv gegenüber. Ob nun gewollt, oder eben auf Grund mangelhafter Formulierung ihrer Aussagen sei mal dahingestellt.
Die Eltern der WoW-Spieler machen sich zudem Sorgen um ihre Kinder, da sich diese durch das fehlen ausreichender sprachlicher Kenntnisse ihre Zukunft verbauen.
Ich würe nie jemanden einstellen, der kaum in der Lage ist wichtig zu schreiben, egal ob er "Full Epic" ausgestattet ist und beim World Firstkill des Lich Königs dabei war.

Ich möchte meinem abschließenden Fazit auch noch hinzufügen, dass WoW ja auch nicht alleine da steht.
Die alles kann auch Spielern aller anderer Spiele geschehen, jedoch ist WoW wesentlich zeitintensiver als die meisten anderen Spiele, daher ist die nötigt Zeit größer.
Durch die große Community kommt es zudem zu einem großen Erfolgsdruck der "Top-Gilden" und der Gilden, die ihnen folgen oder gar den Rang ablaufen wollen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Februar 2009)

Viele werden halt durch die Medien beeinflusst. Ich hatte mal ein Gespräch mit jemanden, wir kamen auf das Thema Computerspiele und wow. Er meinte: 

"World of Warcraft, hm da habe ich neulich ein Beitrag im Fernseh gesehen. Da hat ein 15 Jähriger den ganzen Tag World of Warcraft gespielt, wurde immer schlechter in der Schule und hatte keine Freunde. Letztendlich sind seine Eltern mit ihm zum Therapeuten gegangen und jetzt ist er weg vom Spiel. Als ich das gesehen hab, dachte ich auch nur : so ein Spiel gehört doch verboten" 

so ungefähr hat er es erzählt.  Viele lassen sich halt sehr von Medien beeinflussen ist halt bequemer als sich selber über etwas zu informieren und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Und komischerweise wird im Fernseh immer von den Extremfällen berichtet, weils halt schön reisserisch ist.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Grund: Neid...Neid kann böse Menschen machen!
> 
> Situation: Technik Kurs:
> A: Ey, der spielt WoW! wusstest de' das?
> ...


Sowas kenn ich ich bin der einzige der in der klasse wow spielt.... am anfang hat einer immer gedacht er könnte mich fertig machen... so scheiß wow, scheiß zocker... dan hat er mal aufs maul bekommen^^ und seid dem hat er respekt vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Februar 2009)

Poleander schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Koma-Saufen bei Jugendlichen (und hier gibt es bestimmt mehr Beispiele als bei WoW) die schlimmere Sucht, da das Leben viel nachhaltiger gestört wird, als beim WoW-Spielen. In beiden Fällen ist es allerdings so, daß wohl eher das Umfeld der Leute versagt hat, da weder der WoW-Süchtige noch der Koma-Saufende irgendwann mal Verantwortungsbewusstsein beigebracht bekommen hat. Jedes Hobby (auch Sport) und jede Leidenschaft muss verwantwortungsvoll ausgeübt werden, damit man selbst und die Umwelt nicht drunter leidet. Ansonsten ist der Ruf von WoW in meinen Augen besser als der Ruf von Radfahren als Leistungssport.



Jop das is viel schlimmer was ich da jeden montag höre oh wie geil hab 5 Kästen alleine gesofen....... sowas is schlimm nicht wow. Alkohol sollte verboten werden!


----------



## celion (18. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich ich bin der einzige der in der klasse wow spielt.... am anfang hat einer immer gedacht er könnte mich fertig machen... so scheiß wow, scheiß zocker... dan hat er mal aufs maul bekommen^^ und seid dem hat er respekt vor mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ganzn krasser......15?


----------



## neo1986 (18. Februar 2009)

celion schrieb:


> ganzn krasser......15?


war wörtlich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (18. Februar 2009)

das ist echt ein sehr tolles thema... kann ich tag täglich in meiner klasse beobachten... keinen störrt es wenn man counterstrike oder so spielt... selbst im vertretungsunterricht in dem computerräumen... da spielt die ganze klasse mit... aber wenn man dann mal anfängt von wow zu erzählen finden das genau 4 leute + ich aus meiner klasse interessant und der rest fängt an mit sachen wie "suchti" "Kein rl mehr ne?" "könnt ihr mal von was anderem reden..." usw... also sehr große verachtung gegen wow... gründe könnte ich keine nennen... würde sagen die meisten leute sind zu faul sich eine eigene meinung zu bilden und schließen sich lieber der allgemeinheit bzw mehrheit an... steht man nicht so alleine da mit seiner meinung...


----------



## Ricardo34 (18. Februar 2009)

Wie bereits einer meiner Vorposter schon richtig erwähnte- man liebt oder hasst das Spiel! 
Ein weiterer Grund für den schlechten Ruf ist auch, dass die Community nicht zu den besten gehört
und auf den Servern oftmals ein sehr schlechter Umgang unter den Spielern herrscht.


----------



## Walkampf (18. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich ich bin der einzige der in der klasse wow spielt.... am anfang hat einer immer gedacht er könnte mich fertig machen... so scheiß wow, scheiß zocker... dan hat er mal aufs maul bekommen^^ und seid dem hat er respekt vor mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Respekt ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit Angst.
Tatsächlich gestärkst du nur den schlechten Ruf von WoW-Spielern.

Es ist wirklich interessant, wie sich manche Leute selbst in Aus treiben, bei derartigen Themen.

Hier passt sehr schön das Sprichtwort:
"Es ist besser zu schweigen und für einen Narren gehalten zu werden, als den Mund zu öffnen und jeden Zweifel zu beseitigen."


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. Februar 2009)

Warum macht ihr euch über irgendwelche Idioten die überhaupt keine Ahnung von WoW haben überhaupt Gedanken? Lasst die doch labern denn ihr werdet sie nie vom Gegenteil überzeugen können. Mir ist es persönlich scheiss egal ob sie mein Hobby mögen oder nicht. Steht dazu das ihr WoW Spieler seid und gut ist. Also wenn ich das schon lese das manche hier sogar vorgeben müssen das sie WoW gar nicht mehr spielen um keinen Ärger zu bekommen fass ich mir echt an den Kopf.

Habt ihr kein Selbstvertrauen oder was? Meine Güte das manche sich so unterbuttern lassen ist echt nicht zu fassen. Sagt den Deppen das WoW gesünder ist als sich jedes Wochenende besinnungslos zu saufen. Es gibt soviele Situationen in denen man irgendwelche Sprüche anhören muss. Sollten sie aber handgreiflich werden und dann nicht aufhören dann muss man halt ein bisschen Gewalt anwenden. Ich verabscheue zwar jede Form von Gewalt aber wenn es manche nicht kapieren wollen dann hilft nur noch das. 

Zum Thema Frontal24 fällt mir nur ein das die Sendung Slapstick vom feinsten bietet. Über diese Killerspiel- und WoW Beiträge lache ich mich jedesmal halb tot. Solche Inkompetenz die dort in den Beiträgen an den Tag gelegt wird ist echt unglaublich lustig und immer für einen Lacher gut. Wer den Mist ernst nimmt ist selber Schuld. Öffentliches Fernsehen und die BILD ist genauso inkompetent in ihren Berichterstattungen und es geht halt nur um die Auflage bzw. Quote. Die Wahrheit interessiert niemanden.

I dont give a fuck! Was andere über mich denken interessiert mich absolut überhaupt nicht. Mein Freundeskreis reicht mir vollkommen aus und wenn jemand meint mich dumm anlabern zu müssen wird es halt ungemütlich für denjenigen. 

PS: Ich versuche meine Probleme immer verbal zu lösen aber es gibt Personen bei denen das nichts bringt. Falls jemand versucht mich zu schlagen liegt er kurz danach im Dreck. Ich bin ja noch so nett und warne denjenigen vorher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW macht mir einfach Spass und das lasse ich mir doch nicht verbieten oder mies machen!

Das ganze gewhine nimmt langsam überhand. Jeden Tag wird ein neuer Thread eröffnet mit dem Thema WoW ist scheisse und blabla. Wenn euch WoW nicht mehr gefällt hört doch einfach auf!


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> WoW ist auf Grund der aktuellen entwicklungen auch bei einigen spielern (mir z nicht mehr sehr hoch angesehen... gezockt wirds eigentlich nur noch, weils bis jetzt keine ernst zu nehmende alternative gibt...



Das stimmt sicher net. Es gibt Warhammer für die PvPler, es gitb HdRo für Atmosphäreliebhaber. Es gibt Runes of Magic für die, die kein Abo zahlen wollen.


----------



## Rolandos (19. Februar 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> ehm.....alles klar.....
> du betreust auszubildende?? OH NEIN sie sprechen über ihr hobby? OMFG die armen schweine, dabei sollten sie lieber 24 / 7 von ihrer arbeit reden -.- da gibts auch genug von
> 
> die schlechte community und das wenige sozialverhalten.....
> ...



LOL, um angepasst zu bleiben.

Eigendlich bin ich immer Aktiv gewesen und fast immer gegen WoW.
Natürlich muss man auf dem Laufenden bleiben, auch durch surfen, was ist so fastzinierend an WoW, das manche Spieler dafür viel aufs Spiel setzen. Wobei man natürlich, nicht nur in einem WoW Forum rumhängt, sondern auch sinnvolle Seiten besucht.
Um besser verstehen zu können, habe ich natürlich auch gespielt, wozu ich auch stehe und relativ schnell wieder aufgehört, weil das Spiel außer Metzeln/ähm Raiden und Grinden nichts bringt und eher Langweilig ist. Geraidet habe ich auch ein paar mal, ja habe sogar einen 70ziger gehabt, und da wurde mir auch klar, das es nicht das Spiel selbst ist, sondern die anderen Gildis, ja in einer Gilde war ich auch, die einen immer wieder versuchten zu überreden, Abends um 11 noch ein Ini zu beginnen und nicht verstanden haben, wenn man in der Woche nein sagte. Zu allem Überfluß wurde man auch noch zum Farmen verdonnert, um Dieses oder Jenes Fläschchen kaufen zu können, oder Futter zu jagen.
Nun war mir auch klar geworden, was los war. 
Und es war keine Ironie, Spiele die so heftig ins Leben schneiden können, gehören verboten, zumal die fast nur aus Gewalttätigkeiten bestehen.


----------



## Männchen (19. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



"Ach was rede ich die gleichen kommen wieder die gleichen Versager an " mimimim" "

Und Du kritisierst andere wegen fehlendem Sozialverhalten? Ganz böses Eigentor. Andere, wenn auch eine anonyme Masse, als Versager zu bezeichen zeugt nicht von einem besseren Sozialverhalten. Schubladendenken in Perfektion!


----------



## Sulli (19. Februar 2009)

Es ist generell ja so das alles was einen bestimmten Bekanntheitsgrad hat so einiges unterstellt wird , viel positives aber auch sehr viel Negatives .. weil es in der Berichterstattung eine breite Bevölkerungsschicht betrifft und es daher viel und gern gelesen wird . Dadurch werden auch Schwärme von Psychologen -Ärzte- Reporter usw angelockt um in die Medien zu kommen .
Das ist nicht nur bei WoW so sondern bei allen gerade populären Taten.
Nehme mal nen grobes Beispiel.. Der letzte Kindermord ....Was gab das für ne Presse ... aber in anderen Ländern wo sowas gang und gebe ist .. naja warum sollen sie darüber Berichten ist, naja, weit weg und Betrifft ja nicht AUCH die Deutschsprachigen Ländern .Das selbe ist mit Starcraft.. hier wird wenig darüber gesprochen/schrieben ist hier auch weitgehends unbekannt von der Mehrheit der Nichtgamer  aber im Koreanischen bereich auch ein sehr verbreitetest Game welches auch , habe ich mal gelesen , ne eigene Fernsehshow hat. ich denke  das es da auch sone berichterstattung wie hier geben wird mit Sucht usw.....
Sicher es gibt immer extremitäten in jeden Bereich aber man soll es nicht der Mehrheit der Comunity unterstellen. Dann müsste man ja auch unterstellen das (momentan sehr oft passiert , Vater tötet seine Familie aus finanziellen Beweggründen  )  alle die mit Geld probleme haben potienzielle Mörder sind.


----------



## Beniah (19. Februar 2009)

Mündige Erwachsene entscheiden immer noch selber ob un was sie spielen. Was interessiert mich das Gewäsch der Anderen? Wenns dir in deinem Freundeskkreis unangenehm ist erzähls halt niemandem. Ich erzähls z.B. nicht meiner Schwiegermutter. Funktioniert 1A. Hat mich noch nie gefragt wie der gestrige Raid so war.

Verrückt.


----------



## Belsina5 (19. Februar 2009)

wenn man ein paar tage nicht mehr wow gezockt hat merkt man auch warum
es ist die extreme zeit die man da ins spiel stecken muß(um zu leveln farmen ruf items
wenn mal in ner woche 2-4 stunden spielt ok wenn man aber 24 im virtuellen spielen verbringt ist das schon bedenklich
im realen leben gibt auch viel schöne dinge


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Februar 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund für den schlechten Ruf ist auch, dass die Community nicht zu den besten gehört
> und auf den Servern oftmals ein sehr schlechter Umgang unter den Spielern herrscht.



Naja, je grösser die Community, desto höer der Anteil der schwarzen Schafe...

WoW hat nunmal eine grosse Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (19. Februar 2009)

2-4 stzunden in der woche?, das wären c.a. 30 min pro tag, ohne samstag soonntag,
und ich denke dass das schon untertrieben ist. 1-2 stunden am tag gelten allgemein noch als völlig normal


----------



## Bierzelthocker (19. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> Und zu der Tatsache kein RL Sucht usw brauchen wir nicht reden darüber schau dir die Online Zeit an von sehr vielen Spielern find ich schon bedenklich...
> 
> Muss aber eh jeder selber Wissen was er Spielt wie lange er Spielt!



Ist denke ich stark Ansichtssache. Frag doch mal die Masse wieviel Fernsehen geguckt wird? (hab leider keien repräsentative Umfrage zur Hand)

Wenn ich mitbekomme das manche Leute ohne Fernsehen nicht können oder wieviel Fernsehen sie täglich konsumieren ist es viel bedenklicher, spricht nur kein Mensch drüber. Soziale Kontakte 0, Mensch verdummt, ein gefundenes fressen für unsere Werbung.

Da finde ich es noch immer besser wenn jemand seine Freizeit mit WoW verbringt anstatt mit dem fernsehen. Da werden aktiv Dinge getan und nicht nur auf der Couch rumgelümmelt. Soziale Kontakte kann man drüber streiten aber mit Sicherheit mehr als beim Fernsehen.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Gwyned (19. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL, um angepasst zu bleiben.
> 
> Eigendlich bin ich immer Aktiv gewesen und fast immer gegen WoW.
> Natürlich muss man auf dem Laufenden bleiben, auch durch surfen, was ist so fastzinierend an WoW, das manche Spieler dafür viel aufs Spiel setzen. Wobei man natürlich, nicht nur in einem WoW Forum rumhängt, sondern auch sinnvolle Seiten besucht.
> ...




Dazu nun mal ein gaaaaaanz dickes ROFL^^. 

Rolandos, irgent wie hört sich das nach jemanden an der wirklich WoW süchtig war und nun die Schuld nicht bei sich selbst suchen möchte :-)

Zu 60/70 er Zeiten hat niemand der einen 70er Char bessen, und mit diesem im Raidcontent tätig war nur kurz gespielt. Ergo ist deine Aussage in irgend einer Form gelogen.
Auch wird ein Spieler der sich in WoW bereit erklärt innerhalb seiner Gilde bestimmte Aufgaben zu übernehmen dies mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch im RL so halten. Das nennt man im übrigen Teamfähigkeit!!!, was einen sehr hohen Teil der Sozialkompetenz darstellt. 
Das diese bei dir scheinbar nur sehr schwach ausgeprägt scheint, läst mich hoffen das du in deinem RL Tätigkeitsbereich keine Leitende Aufgabe ausführst. 

Mfg
Gwyned


----------



## Lisutari (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich hab die erfahrung geamcht das kaum jemand der WoW (oder ein anderes MMO) nicht spielt es kennt(Und ich mein nicht nur ältere Leute). Wenn mich wer fragt was ich in meienr Freizeit mache, sag ich halt ich spiel Onlinespiele, und hatte dabei fast noch nie ne abweisende reaktion


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (19. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> 2-4 stzunden in der woche?, das wären c.a. 30 min pro tag, ohne samstag soonntag,
> und ich denke dass das schon untertrieben ist. 1-2 stunden am tag gelten allgemein noch als völlig normal




grundsätzlich klingt das "gewöhnlich", "normal" und irgendwie nicht schlimm ...

aber der kern des beitrages wirft wie ich finde einen anderen vergleich auf!

versuch dir mal vorzustellen was man mit 1-2 std sport am tag erreichen kann, und jetzt führ dir vor augen das für viele menschen 
schon 30min unerreichbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mir recht sicher, das sich ne menge leute in die eigene tasche lügen, wenn sie behaupten sie spielen nicht viel.
ein bisschen mehr ehrlichkeit zu sich selbst würde einigen menschen nicht schlecht tun.
ob die medien übertreiben oder nicht ist völlig egal, das problem stellt nicht der extreme einzelfall dar, sondern die schicht die sich zwischen wie oben beschrieben "normal" und "extrem" bewegt!


----------



## Sunny* (19. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich warum man sich überhaupt gedanken darum macht, was für einen ruf wow hat?! ist doch wirklich egal.... es macht spaß, man ist mit netten leuten unterwegs, hat höhen und tiefen und so weiter...
und 11 mio. spieler sprechen doch echt für sich oder nicht?!

willst du jetzt mit spielen aufhören nur weil es angeblich einen schlechten ruf hat?

das leidige thema was man alles außerhalb der virtuellen zeit machen könnte, find ich mittlerweile auch leicht ermüdend. man stresst ja auch nicht die leute die stunden mit angeln, fernsehen, fußball und so weiter verbringen!!

naja mehr fällt mir dazu grad nicht in...

lg sintara


----------



## Kujon (19. Februar 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ist schon ne gute Antwort nur ist das mit den Kindern ne scheiße Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt wahrscheinlich genug unreife Erwachsene die den Ruf von WoW genauso in den Keller ziehen und dazu sei gesagt bei mir auf dem Server kommen solche Leute nicht vor.



genau, die schlimmsten spieler die ich kennenlernen durfte (musste...) waren erwachsene (erwachsen gemäss der altersdefinition)


lasst mal die kinder in ruhe - die haben meiner meinung nach das recht, sich so zu verhalten - sie sind noch kinder und sind im lernprozess. wie es übrigens alle mal waren, sind oder sein werden!

und ich war auch ein vorlautes kiddy und es hat mir gut getan!

da liegt es an uns, den dialog zu suchen - das verständnis fehlt leider bei vielen, bzw. habe ich öfters das gefühl, dass gewisse leute direkt mit bart und führerschein geboren wurden...sie waren nie kinder, mit dem eilzug durch die kinderstube.

das beispiel mit bart übrigens nur, weil die frauen da viel toleranter sind und viel mehr verständnis mitbringen (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel^^)

also leute, die kinder bitte ausklammern - wir alle waren mal jung und haben uns auch entsprechend verhalten. und ich weiss noch, als ob es gestern war, wie ich mich in dem alter über solche "erwachsenen" aufgeregt habe. lasst die kinder die erfahrungen selber machen, wir können von ihnen mehr lernen, als sie von uns. wer das nicht glaubt soll mal die nachrichten schauen. für die weltlage sind einzig und alleine wir "erwachsenen" verantwortlich.

also lästert nicht über die kinder, sie hätten mehr grund über uns zu lästern! und wer die jüngsten weltereignisse etwas verfolgt hat wird diese aussage bestätigen.

es ist erschreckend, wieviele kinderhasser es gibt - ich hoffe, dass diejenigen selber nie kinder haben werden!


----------



## neo1986 (19. Februar 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> grundsätzlich klingt das "gewöhnlich", "normal" und irgendwie nicht schlimm ...
> 
> aber der kern des beitrages wirft wie ich finde einen anderen vergleich auf!
> 
> ...


Ich gebe voll und ganz zu das ich an normalen Schultagen an die 6-7h Computer spiele.... is mein hobby und geld damit verdient hab ich auch schon..... Naja is mir auch echt egal was die anderen dagegen sagen. Die können sich weh mir aus das gehirn kaputt saufen...

Aber 4h die woche is echt untertrieben.


----------



## rocktboyy (19. Februar 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> Jo ich weis was du meins. bei mir inner schule (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr) heulen alle rum wie scheiße wow is und auf die frage warum sie das den finden kommt IMMER die antwort "das is ja so teuer, spiele die geld kosten sind immer kacke". aber als ich die fragte was sie den so zocken sachte mir fast jeder "fliff, 4story usw" also alles sone scheiß donater games.
> zu der frage warum wow einen schlechten ruf hat. ich glaube die leute verbreiten das gerücht weil sie selbst zu arm sind um 12 euro im monat auszugeben.


Das kenn ich ich hab mal gefragt was die mit ihr taschen geld machen und die sagten 
"Zigarretenn Alkohl" da geb ich lieber mein taschengeld für wow und kleidung aus als für Zigaretten und Alkohl außerdem wer jetzt mein das ich so nen übersuchti bin nein ich hab genung ausen kontakt Oo denn Elternbereich in wow ist imba von 16-22 spielen ^^


----------



## Danro (19. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich würd mich in erster Linie freuen, wenn du deine Thesen, die du ohne Quellenangabe machst, zuallererst mit fundierten Argumenten untermauerst. Zudem ist alles sehr subjektiv gehalten, sodass die Objektive Haltung, die du versuchst zu äussern, leider nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Zumindest ist dies bei mir nicht der Fall.
> 
> Du schreibst
> 
> ...




Schließe mich dem an !


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Hehe ;o) "Ich bin in der 10 Klasse also kein Kind mehr!" ja gut... du bist jugendlich aber wir reden über 
das Verhalten und da sind 16 jährige einfach schreckliche Kinder auch bedingt durch die Pupertät... =)

Am geilsten sind eh die 16 Jährigen die über Kinder meckern, ähm Leute , keiner in WoW ist <6 Jahre also....????

Und zum Thema  "... als wärt ihr alle mit Bart und Führerschein geboren worden"... äh nee hat auch keiner behauptet, 
aber als ich 16 war durfte ich am Tag wenns gut lief ne Stunde an den PC und dann wurde ich wieder nach draussen oder
zu Freunden geschickt damit ich nicht vergammel...


----------



## Majive (19. Februar 2009)

80% der wow spieler in die im wirklichen leben kenne sind ... etwas hart aber zutreffend .. freaks/versager. ist leider so sry.

gibt auch außnahmen.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Majive schrieb:


> 80% der wow spieler in die im wirklichen leben kenne sind ... etwas hart aber zutreffend .. freaks/versager. ist leider so sry.
> 
> gibt auch außnahmen.


Das würde bedeuten 20% sind keine, was wiederum bedeutet jeder 5. was ist dann die Ausnahme? Und ist die Ausnahme nun ein Freak/Versager oder nicht? Fragen über Fragen, doch Antworten gibt es keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (19. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich gebe voll und ganz zu das ich an normalen Schultagen an die 6-7h Computer spiele.... is mein hobby und geld damit verdient hab ich auch schon..... Naja is mir auch echt egal was die anderen dagegen sagen. Die können sich weh mir aus das gehirn kaputt saufen...
> 
> Aber 4h die woche is echt untertrieben.



oki, an normalen schultagen 6-7 std, sind bei 5 schultagen die woche zwischen 30 und 35 std!!!!! und dann ist erst wochenende...
nichts gegen dein hobby, aber wo fängt hobby an und wo hörts auf?

ausserdem kann ich schlecht verstehen weswegen du die kritiker direkt als säufer darstellt, könnte es evtl das man ausser zocken und saufen noch andere dinge tun kann?



> Das kenn ich ich hab mal gefragt was die mit ihr taschen geld machen und die sagten
> "Zigarretenn Alkohl" da geb ich lieber mein taschengeld für wow und kleidung aus als für Zigaretten und Alkohl außerdem wer jetzt mein das ich so nen übersuchti bin nein ich hab genung ausen kontakt Oo denn Elternbereich in wow ist imba von 16-22 spielen ^^



taschengeld -> fahrrad, skateboard, fussball, minigolf, schwimmbad... etc.

versuchst du dein zockverhalten noch schlechteren angewohnheiten gegenüber zu stellen um deine eigene situation zu beschönigen?!

und noch eine frage an beide beitragsersteller:

was rechtfertigt ihr mit euren beiträgen?


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher net. Es gibt Warhammer für die PvPler, es gitb HdRo für Atmosphäreliebhaber. Es gibt Runes of Magic für die, die kein Abo zahlen wollen.



Und bietet eins davon einen Content, der auc hnur annähernd mit dem von WoW zu vergeichen ist?
Nein. WoW Classic und BC hatten einen ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad und massig Inhalt, was WotLK bringt wird sich noch zeigen...
Fakt ist nunmal, dass im Bereich des PvE *kein* derzeit erhältliches Spiel mit WoW mithalten kann.
PvP ist was anderes, da ist Guild Wars um Längen besser...
Aber Raidcontent, der anspruchsvoll ist (war) UND atmosphäre und eine gute Hintergrundgeschichte hat sucht man sonst überall vergeblich.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> oki, an normalen schultagen 6-7 std, sind bei 5 schultagen die woche zwischen 30 und 35 std!!!!! und dann ist erst wochenende...
> nichts gegen dein hobby, aber wo fängt hobby an und wo hörts auf?
> 
> ausserdem kann ich schlecht verstehen weswegen du die kritiker direkt als säufer darstellt, könnte es evtl das man ausser zocken und saufen noch andere dinge tun kann?
> ...



Angenommen, er kommt um 3 aus der Schule, was spricht dagegen, dass er den Nachmittag zum zocken nutzt?
Nicht jeder hat es nötig, jeden Tag für die Schule zu lernen, um nicht sitzenzubleiben.
Es soll auc hLeute geben, die WoW tagtäglich zusammen mit Freunden zocken, die sie übers RL kennen.
Daher frage ich mich, warzum du ihm erklären willst, dass alles was nicht aus "fahrrad, skateboard, fussball, minigolf, schwimmbad... etc." besteht scllecht ist.
Es ag Menschen geben, die von Freizeitbeschäftigungen, die gesellschaftlich als 'gut' und 'sinnvoll' erachtet werden nicht so viel halten...
Ach nein, stimmt, das sind dann ja sowieso ose, Nerds, Suchties, Geeks, Freaks...


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (19. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Angenommen, er kommt um 3 aus der Schule, was spricht dagegen, dass er den Nachmittag zum zocken nutzt?
> Nicht jeder hat es nötig, jeden Tag für die Schule zu lernen, um nicht sitzen zu bleiben.
> Es soll auc hLeute geben, die WoW tagtäglich zusammen mit Freunden zocken, die sie übers RL kennen.
> Daher frage ich mich, warzum du ihm erklären willst, dass alles was nicht aus "fahrrad, skateboard, fussball, minigolf, schwimmbad... etc." besteht scllecht ist.
> ...



ich will ihm garnichts erklären, ich gehe davon aus, dass er wenn er sich dazu entschliesst eine meinung oder antwort zu schreiben, alt genug ist für sein handeln gerade zu stehen.
alles was ich getan habe ist, eine kleine berechnung anzustellen, und die offensichtlich sehr einfache betrachtungsweise (wow ist besser als alkoholiker sein) in frage zu stellen.

aber auch an dich die frage, was willst du mit diesem beitrag rechtfertigen?!

etwa das es besser ist sich weiter in die tasche zu lügen, dass es völlig normal ist 30-35 std die woche plus wochenende zu zocken?

auf deine rechtfertigung bin ich gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Angenommen, er kommt um 3 aus der Schule, was spricht dagegen, dass er den Nachmittag zum zocken nutzt?
> Nicht jeder hat es nötig, jeden Tag für die Schule zu lernen, um nicht sitzenzubleiben.
> Es soll auc hLeute geben, die WoW tagtäglich zusammen mit Freunden zocken, die sie übers RL kennen.
> Daher frage ich mich, warzum du ihm erklären willst, dass alles was nicht aus "fahrrad, skateboard, fussball, minigolf, schwimmbad... etc." besteht scllecht ist.
> ...




Also ganz im Ernst, wenn du 5 tage die Woche 5-7 Std. zockst ist das Problem einfach das das 
1. Ungesund ist weil du deine träge Masse nur auf einer Stelle hälst
2. dein ECHTEN (und die sind ig einfach nicht vergleichbar) sozialkontakte verlierst (also Leute die dich nicht nur mögen weil du sie jeden Tag Ini ziehst)
3. Du durch dauerhafte Berieselung durch EIN einziges Thema einfach auf Dauer bescheuert wirst!
4. Deine Realitätswahrnehmung völlig verzerrt wird (wie wir hier sehen "ist doch alles ganz normal und super!!" )


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Also ganz im Ernst, wenn du 5 tage die Woche 5-7 Std. zockst ist das Problem einfach das das
> 1. Ungesund ist weil du deine träge Masse nur auf einer Stelle hälst
> 2. dein ECHTEN (und die sind ig einfach nicht vergleichbar) sozialkontakte verlierst (also Leute die dich nicht nur mögen weil du sie jeden Tag Ini ziehst)
> 3. Du durch dauerhafte Berieselung durch EIN einziges Thema einfach auf Dauer bescheuert wirst!
> 4. Deine Realitätswahrnehmung völlig verzerrt wird (wie wir hier sehen "ist doch alles ganz normal und super!!" )



1. Und? Wo andere täglich rauchen oder jeen abend saufen gehen is das eher vernachlässigbar... (btw, ich geh 2mal wöchentlich zum schiessen... mir gehts ums prinzip...)
2. ich habe scho ngesagt, es geht darum, dass man mit leuten zockt, die man ausm rl kennt und dort auch jeden tag sieht. sind die nun auf einmal nicht mehr 'real', weil man nun auch über inet kontakt hat?
3. trifft zu... ich persönlich zock auch andere sachen und geh ab und zu mit freunden weg, aber generel hast du recht... wobei ich mal offen lasse, ob die gewohnheiten 'normaler' jugendlicher nicht schädlicher fürs hirn sind (jeden abend inne disco un zusaufen)...
4. und? der eine hält jeden tag ne stunde für zu viel, der andere sagt, 6 am tag sind kein ding. ales eine frage des betrachters. wer definiert, was 'normal' und was 'schlecht' ist?


----------



## Taulo (19. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach hat WOW sogar einen guten Erziehungsefekt für jugendliche.
> Lernen:sich in der gruppe benehmen,mit geld umzugehn,u.s.w.
> Immer noch besser WOWspielen als die "Aggro" an toten gegenständen autos und so weiter abzu reagieren.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Taulo =)
gut Antwort, bei so dummen Sprüchen bleibt einem echt die Spucke weg=)

Lernen mit geld umzugehen?? "Aha, du lernst, hast du kein geld mehr killst du alle um dich herum, irgendwer dropt schon was!"
man kann seine "AGGRO" auch kontruktiv ablassen, gehst ne Stunde Joggen und ich verspreche dir das alle deine Aggros verschwunden sind!


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> ich will ihm garnichts erklären, ich gehe davon aus, dass er wenn er sich dazu entschliesst eine meinung oder antwort zu schreiben, alt genug ist für sein handeln gerade zu stehen.
> alles was ich getan habe ist, eine kleine berechnung anzustellen, und die offensichtlich sehr einfache betrachtungsweise (wow ist besser als alkoholiker sein) in frage zu stellen.
> 
> aber auch an dich die frage, was willst du mit diesem beitrag rechtfertigen?!
> ...



Nun, du erklärst ihm quasi, er solle seine Zeit und sein Geld lieber in 'fahrrad, skateboard, fussball, minigolf, schwimmbad... etc.' stecken.

btw zum thema 'alles was ich getan habe ist, eine kleine berechnung anzustellen, und die offensichtlich sehr einfache betrachtungsweise (wow ist besser als alkoholiker sein) in frage zu stellen.' :
gehen wir mal von jemandem aus, der mit den von dir erwähnten aktivitäten wenig anfangen kann und der auch wenig ust darauf hat, sich tagtäglich mit eute zu umgeben, it denen er eigentlich recht wenig gemeinsam hat. Sein eigener Freundeskreis indet wie er selbst wenig Gefallen an genannten Aktivitäten. Beschliessen sie nun, zusammen ein MMO zu zocken, ist das also verwerfich, macht sie zu realitätsfernen versagern, und ist allgemein schädlich. hab ich dich richtig verstanden?


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Also bevor es wieder heisst, typisch Kiddie etc. Also ich bin 26, verheiratet und Mutter eines 1jährigen Sohnes.

Also zu meinem eigenen WoW Verhalten: Bei uns wird grundsätzlich nicht vor 20 Uhr gespielt (mein Mann spielt auch WoW), erst das RL dann Abends Zockzeit. Aber auch nicht jeden Abend. Mal nen Abend mit nem guten Film und nem Gläschen Wein ist auch was feines. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal de schlechte Ruf kommt einfach auf, je voller ein Server ist, umso unfreundlicher werden die Spieler. Ich spiel auf Ulduar und auch auf Alexstrasza. Alexstrasza seh ich im Handelschat ständig nur Spam: "Ey, ich bin so..." Naja will net ins Detail gehen. Und dauern wenn jemand was fragt: "WTF? Wat bist du denn fürn Kackboon" "Benutz Google du Hirnie -.-" "ICH bin der beste Pala des Realms" Bla bla bla. Da frag ich mich doch im Vergleich zu Ulduar, wo man auch kompetente nette Antworten bekommt, was soll der Mist? Natürlich, überhebliche Spinner gibbet überall, aber bei vollen Realms ist es extrem so.
Zum Thema Suchtfaktor: Ich denke das trifft vor allem psychisch latente Personen. Probleme und Stress im Alltag, Kontaktpobleme im RL und Co. Teenager sind psychisch sehr beeinflußbar, kann niemand abstreiten, da sie sich in einer Entwicklungsphase befinden. Aber im Vergleich zu heute habe ich mit 12 nicht vorm PC abgehangen. Wir haben im Wald gepsielt, Fußball, Volleyball, sind ins Schwimmbad usw. Ich denke mal das liegt auchs ehr an der Erziehung durch die Eltern. Ich muss LEIDER sagen das ich viele Eltern kenne, die ihr Kind als Mode betrachten udn sich nen Scheiß ums Kind kümmern. Nach dem Motto: "Hier haste nen Hunni Taschengeld und nen PC mit Internet, mach mal aber verpeste mir nicht meine Luft." Ich will net behaupten das alle Eltern so sind, aber viele.

Ich denke mal, ist alles ne Auslegungssache. Ich kann nur von meinem Mann mir sprechen. Wir gehen viel raus, beschäftigen usn mit unserem Kind und spielen stundenlang mit ihm, machen ausflüge,... WoW ist für uns eine nette nebensache im Leben. Würde es zu ner Hauptsache in usneren Leben werden, würde ich persönlich SOFORT aufhören WoW zu zocken, aber nicht nur WoW sondern auch jedes andere MMO. Games sind ne nette Nebensache und das sollten sie bleiben. Solange sie auf dem Level bleiben ist nach meienr Meinung alles im grünen Bereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Zu den Post 2 über diesem...
JAA! Weil du IMMERNOCH den ganzen Tag den selben Scheiß machst!
Die Leute die WoW spielen machen nichts anderes weil sie nichts anderes interessiert sondern
weil sie wie alle süchtigen nicht zugeben wollen das sie süchtig sind!!


----------



## Poleander (19. Februar 2009)

Majive schrieb:


> 80% der wow spieler in die im wirklichen leben kenne sind ... etwas hart aber zutreffend .. freaks/versager. ist leider so sry.
> 
> gibt auch außnahmen.



das lässt viel auf Deinen Bekanntenkreis schliessen


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Majive schrieb:


> 80% der wow spieler in die im wirklichen leben kenne sind ... etwas hart aber zutreffend .. freaks/versager. ist leider so sry.
> 
> gibt auch außnahmen.



Und wer stempelt sie zu Versagern/Freaks ab? Genau, die soetwas zu ihnen sagen. Verletzen ist einfach, aber wenn man selbst verletzt wird, dann ist das geflenne groß.

Und was schlimm daran ein Freak zu sein? Ich bin ein Freak, und ich bin stolz darauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Zu den Post 2 über diesem...
> JAA! Weil du IMMERNOCH den ganzen Tag den selben Scheiß machst!
> Die Leute die WoW spielen machen nichts anderes weil sie nichts anderes interessiert sondern
> weil sie wie alle süchtigen nicht zugeben wollen das sie süchtig sind!!


hmmm... die meiste zeit vorm rechner verbring ich mit sinnfreiem surfen im Inet oder DotA. WoW eigentlich nur noch wenn Raids anstehen. Egal was, ständig aktives Ts im Hintergrund sichert Unterhatung. Und darum gehts doch oder? Freizeit --> Mach, was dir am meissten Spass macht. Dass du all jene verunglimpfst, denen eben das am meisten Spass macht ist mmn nicht so toll :>


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frisst hier irgendwer scheiße weil das millionen Fliegen auch machen??

Zu kommunikation gehört auch non verbale Kommunikation die du im TS nicht hast,
man kann locker reden wenn man die leute nur 3-6 mal gesehen hat die man vollquatscht und keine
Themen aus dem RL teilt, und selbst wenn, was bringts?

Und "soll nicht jeder manchen was er am liebsten macht?" nein, weil eine Sucht nicht wirklich etwas ist 
das man gerne macht, das suggeriert einem nur die Routine...
Ich hab nen guten Freund der übelst abgestürzt ist dank wow, sein Studium mitten im Diplom abgebrochen hat etc,
und immer der Meinung war er macht das richtige! Gut, er ist ein Extrem, aber das hat mir auch für mich selbst die Augen geöffnet,
ich verkümmer vorm PC; körperlich und geistig, und da kann mir jeder erzählen was er will, das ist bei keinem anders.

Ich zock immernoch und gerne und raide auch, aber ich hab eingesehen das Abwechslung wichtig ist und das
Sport und ECHTE Freunde wichtig sind.

Klar, wem WoW den meisten Spaß bereitet der sollte da seinen Schwerpunkt setzten, aber mal ETWAS abwechslung sollte sich 
jeder einbauen sonst ist es einfach schädlich...
Und das bedeutet nicht einmal im jahr zu Omas Gebrutstag zu fahren...


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass einige Spieler selber zu dem schlechten Ruf beitragen und man sich dann als "Freak" fühlt. Beispiel: Ich traf mal vor einiger Zeit eine Bekannte (sie kennt WoW nur vom hörensagen) aus der Schule in der Stadt. Sie wartete da auf ihren Kumpel. Naja, wir haben uns halt unterhalten, von wegen wer was macht und so... Dann kam ihr Kumpel hinzu und ich verlor eine Phrase darüber, dass ich WoW spiele und das mehr oder weniger zum Hobby geworden ist. Wie es sich herausstellte, ihr Kumpel auch. 
oO dann gings los, er fing an mich zuzutexten, von wegen welche Klasse er spielt und wie imba er doch mit seinem lvl 22 ist. Ich hab eher nichts gesagt, da ich es persönlich unhöflich finde, mit WoW und dem WoW-slang um sich zu werfen, wenn jemand dabei ist, der damit nichts anfangen kann. So ging das 15 min. oder so weiter... Das arme Mädel hörte geduldig zu, schaute uns beide aber an, als wären wir vom Mars oder so. 

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Die Beste "Werbung" jedlicher Art für ein Spiel bzw. Genre sind immernoch die Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Doch klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt beim *fett* gedruckten der hund begraben?
bist du nicht in der lage dazu, zu begreifen, dass spielzeiten nicht in jedem fall einen direkten rückschluss auf "süchtig!!" zulassen?
Ich kenne auch leute... einer hat  auch ca 6h am tag gezockt, dann von einem tag auf den anderen aufgehört, wei das game ihm angweiig wurde. nach ein paar monaten meinte er im ts "hm... hätte ma wieder bock auf wow".. schwupp, da war er wieder da, machte genau so weiter wie früher... keine 3 monate später wars ihm wieder zu viel und er hat wieder aufgehört... das ging so weiter, inzwischen hat er zum 4. mal wieder angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das mit den freunden hats du anscheinend immer noch nicht begriffen... Echte Leute! die man aus dem echten leben kennt! und jeden tag dort mehrere stunden sieht! die sind dann, weil man sie nachmittags über inet auch sieht auf einmal nicht mehr real? pff...


----------



## Redak (19. Februar 2009)

(hab jezt net ganzen Thread durchgelesen)
Aber ich würd ma sagen,wow is einfach zu bekannt
WAR und so erscheinen zb nie in den nahrichten
oder es gibt leute in meinem bekanntenkreis die dürfen kein wow zocken aber andere mmos schon...^^
(und allgemein lustigerweise nur 2h pc aber dann wii solange man will...lol)


----------



## cesy32 (19. Februar 2009)

ich find es auch so geh noch in die schule 9 klasse und wen dich welche fragen was zockst du 
dan sag ich nur wow ^^ . die meisten sind net grad daruf gut zu reden ich hör dan nur wow ist scheiße doof langweilig spielen nur idis oder geldverschwendung (muss man sagen die kaufen sich alle 1-2 monate neues pc spiel für 10-80 euro ) ich sehe selbst das es neid ist weil paar kenn ich die würden nur zu gern zocken haben aber das geld dafür net


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2009)

cesy32 schrieb:


> ich find es auch so geh noch in die schule 9 klasse und wen dich welche fragen was zockst du
> dan sag ich nur wow ^^ . die meisten sind net grad daruf gut zu reden ich hör dan nur wow ist scheiße doof langweilig spielen nur idis oder geldverschwendung (muss man sagen die kaufen sich alle 1-2 monate neues pc spiel für 10-80 euro ) ich sehe selbst das es neid ist weil paar kenn ich die würden nur zu gern zocken haben aber das geld dafür net



Das Gelaber von wegen "kein Geld für WoW" ist doch schwachsinn...13&#8364; für 4 Wochen sind nichts. 43 cent am Tag kann sich ja wohl jeder leisten^^
Dann macht man halt mal nen Abstrich bei was anderem, wenn die Finanzen es nicht zulassen.

Und was kostet ein "normales" PC/Konsolengame heute? 50-70&#8364;...dafür kannst du 5 Monate WoW spielen. Zeig mir ein Spiel, welches hierbei beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt ansatzweise mithalten kann!


----------



## Muz (19. Februar 2009)

also was mir da gerade nur so ein bischen dazu einfällt ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak...re=channel_page nja ist viel mit ballerspieln wo man sieht wie alle versuchen  den ruf der spiele zu verschlechtern  , aber ! es ist auch wow dabei ^^ wo auch dort wieder die medien versuchen die zuschauern zu manipoliern das wow böse ist ^^


----------



## Veilchen (19. Februar 2009)

das stimmt...wenn ich nur wow bei einem nicht spieler erwähnt dann zucken sie schon zusammen... :/
*ohohoho* jeder der spielt ist gleich süchtig und bekommt keinen job *ohohoho*

sowas kotz richtig an...aber mehr nerven mich die politiker und spielekritiker...''World of Wacraft hat eine falsche Alterseinstufung! Das ist kein Spiel für Jugendliche''
Wenn ich das schon höre!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann noch die Politiker mit ihren ''Killerspiele''!
Ich würde auch amok laufen wenn mir meine eltern keine liebe geben würden und mit mir nix unternehmen würden...das spiel hat damit nur 0,5% zu tun! und es gibt auch nur süchtige weil sie keine freunde haben! sie haben kein soziales umfeld!

Jeder denkt doch wenn man WoW spielt ist man ein Freak...das kotz so an 

@ gauloises24 ganz genau! sie denken nur 2 dinge!
1.WoW macht einen arm!
2.WoW macht süchtig!
(3.WoW macht keinen Spaß!)


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> ...
> sowas kotz richtig an...aber mehr nerven mich die politiker und spielekritiker...''World of Wacraft hat eine falsche Alterseinstufung! Das ist kein Spiel für Jugendliche''
> Wenn ich das schon höre!
> 
> ...



Also ich weiss ich mach mich jetzt seeehr unbeliebt, aber .... Ich wäre für FSK 18 für sämtliche MMO's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (19. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ich mach mich jetzt seeehr unbeliebt, aber .... Ich wäre für FSK 18 für sämtliche MMO's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein du machst dich nicht sooo unbeliebt...wenn du eine gute begründung hast dann nicht...wenn du keine hast dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (19. Februar 2009)

Kennt wer ein (und wirklich nur ein) Thema das ungeschoren an der Meinung der Menschen vorbei gekommen ist ohne das es Kontroversen aufgerufen hat ?

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt - ansonsten ist auch dieser Thread der übliche, von den Medien ghypte, bla bla Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanodo (19. Februar 2009)

Eher hat es -0,5% damit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist (meiner Meinung) einfach klar, das die Politiker in Zeiten der Krisen einfach von den "richtigen" Problemen ablenken wollen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren bisher all diese Schul-Amokläufer sozial nicht integriert, und ich bin mir so gut wie sicher, dass sie sich nicht absichtlich abgekapselt haben. Man muss einfach endlich mal den "Mumm" haben, die Probleme richtig anzupacken, stattdessen hakt man jetzt schon seit knapp 6 Jahren(!) auf die "Killerspiele" rum. Ok, das war eher off topic, aber ich wollte es mal gesagt haben.

Zurück zum Thema, ich meld mich, wenn mir was einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--Freak^^


----------



## neo1986 (19. Februar 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Kennt wer ein (und wirklich nur ein) Thema das ungeschoren an der Meinung der Menschen vorbei gekommen ist ohne das es Kontroversen aufgerufen hat ?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt - ansonsten ist auch dieser Thread der übliche, von den Medien ghypte, bla bla Thread
> 
> ...


Voll ins schwarze einer hats kapiert.


----------



## Veilchen (19. Februar 2009)

eben! du sagst es vorvorposter!
sollen sie sich doch lieber mal richtig um die finanzkrise und um die kriege, armut usw. kümmern und nicht um ein thema wo immer nur die gleichen vorwürfe ohne grund kommen! ''Ballerspiele produktieren amokläufer''
1. stimmt nicht
2. habt ihr schon vor 6 jahren gesagt
es gibt medienforscher die herausgefunden haben das killerspiele nach, und vor dem spielen kein bisschen angressionen ab- oder angebaut haben...warum wenden die politiker sich nie an denen? Oo und warum spielen politiker nicht einmal ein spiel? ganz einfach: sie wollen nicht zugeben, das es nicht agressiv macht!


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> nein du machst dich nicht sooo unbeliebt...wenn du eine gute begründung hast dann nicht...wenn du keine hast dann schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm, wo fang ich an.
Ich bin in mehreren MMO's unterwegs. Und alle sind FSK 12. Was ich teilweise da sehe, macht für mich eine FSK 12 keinen Sinn, wenn ich den Inhalt mit den FSK Freigaben von Filmen vergleiche. Beispiel WAR: Ich komm aufn marktplatz und sehe Irgendwelche Leute am Galgen baumeln. Oder in der Einen Quest sehe ich nen verkohlten Pfarrer an nem Kreuz.
12jährige gehören für mich *NICHT* vor MMO's. Wenn die Eltern das zu lassen, ist das einfach nur desintresse ihren Kindern gegenüber. Das sind in meinen Augen noch Kinder und Kinder gehören raus auf den Bolzplatz, in den Sportverein oder sonstwo hin und nicht irgendwelche Mobs killen in Games.
Und was 16 angeht. Also ich hatte andere Intressen in dem Alter. Und außerdem ist das ne wichtige Entwicklungsphase udn da gehören MMO's für meine Meinung nicht dazu. In dem Alter sollte man raus und soziale Kontakte knüpfen und nicht vorm PC hängen. Das Internet Stumpft die Jugend ab. Ich meine, man schaue sich heutzutage die Chats an. Da hängen 14 jährige und suchen sich (Verzeiht meine Wortwahl) Partner zum vögeln. Sorry, hab ich kein Verständniss für. Wenn ich mir meine Schwägerin ansehe, die ist 22, 2 fache Mutter und nicht imstande nen Mann im RL kennenzulernen. Aber im INet einen kerl nach dem nächsten anschleppen und das seit sie 15 ist. Ich find das einfach nur traurig. Und das ist kein Einzelfall. Ich meine mal ne Frage an usnere Tennies hier: Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal nen Kerl/Frau inner Disko/Cafe/Kneipe/Videothek angesprochen und wart länger als ne Woche mit dem zusammen?

Mit 18 ist man nach dem deutschen Gesetz Volljährig (Naja vom Alter, vom Kopf sei ne andere Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ab da sollte man wissen was man sich selbst antun kann und auch möchte. Da kann kein gesetz der Welt was gegen tun.


----------



## Fok92 (19. Februar 2009)

Liegt daran, weil man sich nur an die Freaks erinnert, nicht an die normalen Leuten , wenn man welche trifft.
Da es bei WoW mehr gibt als bei jeden anderen Spiel, gibt es auch viele Freaks, die ein schlechten Ruf verbreiten( das selbe Prinzip mit "Jugend von heute"... es benehmen sich paar daneben und gleich sind eindeutig 100% der Jungend irre und überhaupt  böse und alles << nur mal als übertriebenes Beispiel (; )
Und deswegen denken Aussenstehende WoW-Spieler wären kranke Menschen , die nichts andres im Kopf haben. So hört man auch mal Spürche wie : "Hey, der ist bestimmt WoW-Spieler", wenn man eine seltsame Person trifft.So is es zumindenst bei Leuten um meinen Alter rum ( 15-19). Meine Schwester (23) hat übrigends auch so eine Einstellung, denke mal, dass das deswegen der Hauptgrund ist, wieso WoW schlechten Ruf hat.

Edit:  An meinen Vorposter: - Freitag auf den Abiball meiner Schule und morgen und übermorgen werde ich wohl auch dazu kommen.
-Wann ich das letzte mal lange mit jemand zusammen war?Ist schon länger her
Zu den Inet-Beziehung:  Hmm find ich eher lächerlich und viele meiner Leute sind der selben Meinung ... in dem Kreis in dem ich bin werden diese eher belächelt um es nobel auszudrücken.

Aber ich stimme dir zu, denn es gibt echt sehr viele Jugendliche, die ihr Leben an Pc verbringen ( nicht nur an WoW). In diesem Fall müssen die Eltern einschreiten.
Meine Mutter hat mit mir geredet, als ich mal etwas öfters online war ( wegen Raidvorbreitungen etc. WoW ist halt sehr zeitintensiv -.-').
Weil es mir selbst nicht aufgefallen war, war ich sehr erschrocken und hab mich selbst eingeschrenckt, den Raid verlassen, WoW-pausen gemacht ( mach übrigends auch grad eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bei anderen klappt das denke ich mal nicht so gut, da sind die Eltern gefragt.


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Februar 2009)

nochmal was zum te:

Es gibt 11 mio + WOW-Spieler. 
Fazit: Wir sind eine Splittergruppe.

Und Splittergruppen haben ja bekanntlich immer einen schlechten Ruf oder?

Soweit meine Theorie...


----------



## Veilchen (19. Februar 2009)

ganz genau...is halt das Anfänger-Mitläufer system...einer sagt: bähh wow spieler..scheiß freaks mit denen will keiner was machen...un schon kommen 4-5 mitläufer die das gleiche sagen und schon sagen es viele 1000 menschen!


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern das zu lassen,



zulassen wir zusammen geschrieben.


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

@OMGlooool

Ja, und weiter? Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, dem schenke ich sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damoteras (19. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich bin seit August in der Ausbildung und war mit meinen Azubikollegen auf ner Azubifahrt in Frankfurt ... naja egal.
> War alles super. Als wir dann im MediaMarkt waren, sagte einer bei einem Poster wo für den Mitternachtsverkauf für WotLk gewerbt wurde,
> und da sagte er "Wer spielt denn schon WoW?" Als ich mich drauf meldete, bekam ich nur komische Blicke an den kopf geschmissen.



Es ist oft so wer Spielt schon sowas? Wer schaut sich schon so nen Rotz im TV an?  
Nur die wenigsten Antworten darauf ehrlich! Den "angeblich" schaut niemand in Deutschland BigBrother, keiner Schaut gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten (läuft seit über 10 jahren ) , Unter Uns schuat auch niemand... Alle schauen schön brav die Tagesschau auf ARD/ZDF den das ist ja die einzige Sendeanstallt die nur wahre Fakten und sehr Informativ ist. *ironie off*

Den Zweien die Ihre Azubis rauswerfen mussten oder erts garnet einstellen nur weil sie WoW erwähnen kann ich nur sagen dann gleich von Verbot jeglicher MMo´s reden omg Oo Erstaunlich ist das ein Video Spiel als sooooo gefährlich eingestuft wird Alkohol aber gang und gebe ist in der Geselschaft ebenso wie Tabakwaren, Koffein Produkte etc.. alles macht süchtig und kann dazu führen das Leute ihre Arbeit vernachlässigen. Ich frage mich nun ob ihr auch in solchen Foren gleich für Verbote stimmt ?

Es ist leicht sich irgentwo als Moral Apostel hinzustellen und den Finger zu heben und dududud sowas macht man nicht zu plappern. Ich arbeite seit 16 Jahren als Koch davon 10 Jahre als Küchenchef, habe schon 13 Azubis gehabt niemanden musste ich wegen irgentwas rauswerfen. Wenn jemand schreibt als Hobby er geht gerne Fallschirmspringen oder Skifahren oder ließt ein Buch oder Spielt gerne am PC ist mir das wurscht, für mich zählt die Arbeits Moral und Leistung nicht irgent ein Hobby! Vernachlässigt er seine Arbeit ist das eine Sache egal woran es liegt, aber ich würde niemals gleich rum maulen und von einem Verbot oder gar eine Freigabe erst ab 36 Stimmen. 

Und ich möchte das Thema Spielsucht auch nicht runter spielen aber man sollte schon unterscheiden ab wann ist die " Sucht" für den Jugendlichen oder Menschen schädlich, und könnte seine Zukunft gravierend versauen. Nicht jeder Jugendliche der bis 23 Uhr Raidet ist auch gleichzeitig unfähig in seinem Realen Umfeld seiner Tätigkeit in der Schule oder Ausbildung nachzugehen! Das ist wiederum bei jedem Menschen anders.

Mfg Damo


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

@Damoteras

also deine Einstellung was die Hobbies deiner Azubis angeht, ich zieh den Hut vor dir. Sehr tolerant. Find ich klasse. Sehen leider nicht viele Chefs so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullweit (19. Februar 2009)

Dazu kann ich jetzt nur mal kurz und bündig Jan Hegenberg zitieren: 

Gamer sind geil, weil wir haben Spaß am Leben!


----------



## Damoteras (19. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> @Damoteras
> 
> also deine Einstellung was die Hobbies deiner Azubis angeht, ich zieh den Hut vor dir. Sehr tolerant. Find ich klasse. Sehen leider nicht viele Chefs so.
> 
> ...



Weil ich die sichtweise wirklich verurteile leute nach bestimmten " Geheimen Kriterien " in eine Shcublade zu stecken.
Ich habe viele Seminare besucht wo einem solche Geheime "Sprache" beigebrahct wird. Und ich habe shcon in den ersten 10 min vom Trainer sein Beispiel gemerkt was ein totaler Quatsch das ist. 

Trainer : Ihr erhaltet eine Bewerbung dort steht als Persönliche stärke Teamfähig, als Hobby gibt der/die Bewerberin Schach als Hobby an. Ein Schach spieler spielt maximal mit einer weiteren Person oder Computer nicht jedoch als Team demnach ist er eher nicht Teamfähig. 

Nach der Aussage kamen weitere schwachsinnige Beispiele... ich arbeite in einem Handwerklichen Beruf sprich ich kann mir durch Probezeit arbeiten und Praktikas einen guten eindruck machen nach der Arbeitsmoral und Leistung der Leute. Kein Hobby kann mir was über seine Arbeitseinstellung verraten oder gar seine Arbeitsweise.

So handhabe ich das seit 16 Jahren und bin gut damit gefahren.

PS: Einer meiner Azubis hat mir übrigens WoW gezeigt und ich spielte mit meinem Azubi zusammen WoW
Auf der Arbeit war ich der Chefe im WoW leben war er mein Gilden Chefe und Raidleiter... und wir haben gemeinsam bis abends um 23 uhr -0 uhr im Raid gehangen und dann morgens auf der Arbeit unsern Job gemacht.

Und ja er hat seine ausbildung mit bravur bestanden.. und er führt heutzutage als eigener Küchenchef seine Küche und bildet aus etc..

Mfg Damo


----------



## Rollfl (19. Februar 2009)

ich finde, du hast es ziemlich erfasst....
in meiner schule -->war<-- es genauso, bis ich ihnen dann mal zur 10-tage testversion geraten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seitdem ist es ein total geniales und durchdachtes spiel!

aber die mesten erwachsenen betrachten das spiel mit einem stirnrunzeln


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

@Damoteras

Klasse, find ich super. Meine damalige Cheffin hat mir dir Hölle heiß gemacht, weil ich mal sagte, ich spiele Konsolenspiele. "So geht das nicht. Die sowas spielen die bleiben bis in die Puppen auf, das geht nicht, dann kann ich sie nicht in der Frühschicht gebrauchen..." Von daher, da hab ich großen Respekt vor dir! Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (19. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns ist das auch so eine lustige Sache in der schule.

ICh spiele nicht wirklich soviel WOW. Ich würde niemals Schule, Real etc. dafür vernachlässigen und solche Sachen.
ICh werde in der ,,Klassengemeinschaft´´ ( Finde ich bei uns ein SO TOLLES WORT) oft als suchti abgestempelt weil sich einer der coolen mal durchgelesen hatte. ,;WOW macht süchtig´´ so ergo muss jeder der WOW spielt süchtig sein Ergo müssen ich und meine Kumpels süchtig sein.

Es gibt aber Klassenkameraden ( An der Zahl 4) Die bei uns im Computerraum CS spielen. Diese werden aber nicht als süchtig bezeichnet obwohl sie In der Schule zocken.

Bei sowas stellen wir uns immer die frage ,;Wer ist süchtig. Wir oder die?´´.

Die beste methode ist solche Sprüche die einen als Suchti, gestörten oder Freak bezeichnen einfach zu ignorieren. Der schlechte Ruf durch WOW kommt durch diese 10-20 Jugendlichen ( Einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen) Die nicht mehr von dem Spiel loskommen.

Von daher die beste sache:
*Soetwas ignorieren*


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2009)

In der Schule *ZOCKEN*? Merkt das die Lehrerschaft nicht? *plattist*

Also bei uns war DOS auf den Kisten, da ging das gar net. Waren die Happy als die Windoof 95 bekommen haben. Das war 1999. (Superkleine Dorfschule) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (19. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> zulassen wir zusammen geschrieben.



Zulassen am Satzanfang wird groß geschrieben und wird mit "d".

@TE

WoW hat einfach ein größeres Suchtpotential als andere Spiele, das ist belegt und nicht abzustreiten. Was nicht heißt, dass jeder WoW-Spieler automatisch süchtig sein muss.
Bei einem Shooter agiert man je nach Situation: Gewinnt man ordentlich, bekommt man Lust weiter zu spielen, bekommt man die ganze Zeit nur in's Gesicht, ist man doch irgendwann motiviert, das Spiel mal für eine Weile ruhen zu lassen. Ist bei WoW natürlich genauso, der Unterschied ist nur, dass es in WoW keine wirkliche Niederlage gibt. Das Spiel arbeitet nunmal mit dem psychologischen Belohnungsprinzip.

Die soziale Verpönung ist wieder eine andere Sache, aber ich denke, das ist stark altersabhängig. Zwischen 13 und 16 ist es siche auch ein wenig neidbedingt, schließlich kann sich nicht jeder Teenager das Monatsabo leisten. Mama und Papa würden das natürlich auch nicht gutheißen soviel für's Spielen auszugeben, wenns dann doch einer hat, weckt das sicher Neid (Auch in dem Bewusstsein, dass das Spiel gut sein muss. Allein in den Kosten präsentiert sich ja eine hohe Spielqualität).
In den Altersgruppen darüber ist es denke ich kein Neid, eher einfach Intoleranz, teilweise natürlich berechtigt. Wenn man mit 20 den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hockt und seinen Freunden zum gemütlichen Abend mit Alkohol und Spiel absagt wegen eines Naxx-25er's findet das sicher nicht viel Zuspruch. 
Dazu kommt natürlich, dass man ansich anderweitig zu tun hat, Schule, Ausbildung, Arbeit, wie auch immer. Wodurch natürlich schnell der Gedanke aufkommt, der Mensch habe zuviel Zeit im Leben, die er am Computer vergeudet.

Und von den Eltern muss man garnicht reden, das sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein. Ich denke niemand würde es gutheißen sein heranwachsendes Kind den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste zu sehen. 

Ich denke, solang eine akzeptable Balance zwischen RL und WoW oder anderen Spielen besteht, sollten auch Vielspieler sich nicht angeggriffen fühlen. Ist ja auch nur Freizeitgestaltung, wenn man dabei nichts wichtiges vernachlässigt, wird es auch niemanden kümmern.


----------



## Curentix (19. Februar 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ist schon ne gute Antwort nur ist das mit den Kindern ne scheiße Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt wahrscheinlich genug unreife Erwachsene die den Ruf von WoW genauso in den Keller ziehen und dazu sei gesagt bei mir auf dem Server kommen solche Leute nicht vor.


Scheiß Verallgemeinerung hin oder her. Fakt: 95% Kinder sind mental Kinder halt. Fakt: Die restlichen 5% sind mental auf der Stufe mit Erwachsenen. Fazit: Bei 11+ Mio Spieler, wovon die Mehrheit die Konsumgruppe Kinder+Jugendliche repräsentieren, spielt es keine Rolle ob es "Aussenseiter" gibt, die Reif sind oder nicht.

Die Kinder, die geistig Zurückgebliebene und die kindliche Erwachsenen sorgen für den derzeitigen "bekannten" Ruf für WoW.

Ein direktes Beispiel aus diesem Thread:


Anduris schrieb:


> Ohje, sowas von lächerlich. Das Niveau vom Spiel sinkt nicht wegen den Kindern, *sondern von den älteren, arbeitlosen Vollspackos, die den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner sitzen und WoW zocken und nichts in ihrem Leben auf die Reihe bekommen*. Das ist das typische Gesicht von WoW und alle Nicht-WoW-Spieler kennen dieses Gesicht. Somit halten sie nichts von WoW und es hat einen schlechten Ruf!!


----------



## Hakhu (19. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Vorweg muss ich sagen dass ich nicht mehr WoW spiele.

Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit da du offensichtlich in der Position eines Recruters bzw. in einer Personalabteilung arbeitest, dass du jemanden aufgrund seines HOBBYS (welches in diesem Fall WoW ist ) ablehnen würdest. Jeder hat das Recht in seiner Freizeit das zu machen was er will (sofern es gesetztlich erlaubt ist). Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst das bestimmte Eigenschaften einer Person unerwünscht sind wie z.b rauchen weil sie in gewisser weise das Arbeitsklima beeinflussen aber nur weil jemand als Hobby WoW angibt (was ich bei einem 16-18 jährigen absolut normal finde - die heutige jugend spielt nunmal gerne am pc) und dadurch bei dir gleich unten durch ist finde ich absolut unzulässig. An deiner stelle würde ich mir mal überlegen, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe zu treten, was du eigentlich von einer Person verlangst wenn sie ein bestimmtes hobby nicht ausleben darf.

Du kannst mich natürlich jetzt als ich zitiere: "Versager" abstempeln aber ich wollte es dir nur einmal gesagt haben. 

P.S: Sollten Meldungen wie mimimi folgen lässt das sehr auf deine Professionalität schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brabbel (19. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass WoW generell einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat!
> Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass sowohl Politiker, Eltern etc. eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW
> haben, es mache süchtig, sei Zeitverschwendung etc.



Ist mir tatsächlich noch nicht aufgefallen.



Pusillin schrieb:


> auch bei Altersgenossen (je nach Alter Erwachsene oder Jugendliche) stelle ich eine feindliche Einstelung
> fest! Viele behaupten es sei Verachtung, jedoch frage ich mich - ist Verachtung nicht eine häufige konsequenz
> von Neid?



Verachtung führt zu Neid? Wäre mir auch neu. 



Pusillin schrieb:


> Vielleicht nur weil sie nicht "mitreden können" oder es nicht ertragen können,
> dass wir zufrieden sind? Als Grund geben sie an, dass es generell schlecht sei, aber wieso äußern sie sich überhaupt dazu?
> wieso glauben sie es geht sie etwas an, oder wieso können sie es nicht akzeptieren?
> Ich denke dies liegt daran, dass wow einfach das beliebteste Spiel ist, und das muss natürlich BÖSE Ursachen haben!
> (Sucht etc.)



Es gibt immer Meinungen, man sollte unterscheiden zwischen subjektiv und objektiv. Das von Dir angesprochene kann getrost unter subjektiv, also belanglos, eingeordnet werden. 



Pusillin schrieb:


> Die leute glauben, sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden zu müssen, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind,
> da das einzige, was sie über das spiel wissen, von andere Leuten stammt!



Das ist nur natürlich, einfaches Beispiel -> die täglichen Nachrichten, so gut wie niemand hat Ahnung, aber über das berichtete wird dennoch gesprochen.



Pusillin schrieb:


> Denn ich habe folgendes beobachtet: Jugendliche, die kein WoW spielen, oder mit WoW
> aufhören, spielen (größtenteils) Ballerspiele. Nun ist es aber so, dass ebendiese spiele oft mehr toloriert werden, als WoW,
> denn wer WoW spielt hat kein rl, und ist süchtig. Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten.



Ja, es gibt Menschen die es sich leicht machen einen Amokläufer in Erfurt mit "Ballerspielen" zu verbinden oder Arbeitslose mit Onlinespielen der Marke "WoW". Es gibt auch Kommentare die "WoW" der Unterschicht zuordnen und "hier beliebiges Spiel einfügen" als anspruchsvoller. Aber das wäre wir wieder bei der subjektiven Meinung. 



Pusillin schrieb:


> Und eben solche leute glauben dann, einen Vortrag halten zu müssen, und dabei im glauben zu sein,
> intellgenter etc zu sein, und einen belehren zu müssen, dass WoW süchtig macht und NICHT GUT ist!
> solche vorträge wirken auf mich wie gut gemeinte ratschläge, als ob man schon sich nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat etc.



Ich schätze mal das hängt mit den unterschiedlichen Ansichten zusammen. Viele Menschen sind nicht dazu in der Lage über den eigenen Horizont zu schauen. 

Im großen und ganzen kann ich die Negativität dieses Beitrags nicht nachvollziehen. Hab es so noch nicht gehört, geschweige denn erlebt. Und im Endeffekt ist es wie immer -> viel heiße Luft um nichts.


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Februar 2009)

Hakhu schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit da du offensichtlich in der Position eines Recruters bzw. in einer Personalabteilung arbeitest, dass du jemanden aufgrund seines HOBBYS (welches in diesem Fall WoW ist ) ablehnen würdest. Jeder hat das Recht in seiner Freizeit das zu machen was er will (sofern es gesetztlich erlaubt ist).



Da muss ich dir 100% zustimmen. Trotzdem hat WoW einen schlechten Ruf, und der wird sich so schnell nicht mehr ändern. Der 0815 Mensch bekommt seitens RTL u.Ä. einfach nur die schlechte Seite des Gamings zu sehen.


----------



## Sinti (19. Februar 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen, schon eine Quote von 1% "Suchtgefahr/Vernachlässigung" ergibt sich bei 11 Mio spielern schon eine Zahl von 110.000 Spielern.  Wenn die Quote auch nur gerigfügig höher ist, könnt ihr es euch natürlich selbst ausrechnen. 
So ziemlich jedes "Genussmittel", Spiel oder sonstiges wird eine ähnliche bzw. größere Quote haben. Soweit meine unbedarfte Einschätzung!

Meine Erfahrungen bwzüglich der voreingenommenen Meinung, die Leute kennen es nicht, bei unbekanntem neigt der Mensch ja bekanntlich zu Abneigung. Und es reichen einige wenige reißerische Berichte in den Medien, schon ist der Mob voreingenommen. 

Ob man da was ändern kann? Wenn dann könnte das Blizzard mit einer "Aufklärungskampagne", hat es aber nicht nötig offensichtlich.

Als spieler selbst, höchstens versuchen es anderen vorzuführen. 
Aber viel wird sich damit nicht reißen lassen. Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, viele spielen es, aber man tut so als sei es pös...


----------



## Brabbel (20. Februar 2009)

Sinti schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, schon eine Quote von 1% "Suchtgefahr/Vernachlässigung" ergibt sich bei 11 Mio spielern schon eine Zahl von 110.000 Spielern.  Wenn die Quote auch nur gerigfügig höher ist, könnt ihr es euch natürlich selbst ausrechnen.



Wen interessiert das? Du sprichst von einer Maximalzahl die auf die gesamte Erdkugel gerechnet ist. So gesehen ist Deine "1% Regel" schonmal hinfällig. Denn Sucht wird pro Land anders gesehen.


----------



## Fumacilla (20. Februar 2009)

Willkommen in der weiten Welt der Vorurteile.

Ich denke der Ruf kommt daher, dass WoW in den "meisten" Fällen einfach schwer dass RL der User einimmt. Rechnet euch doch selbst mal alle /played Zeiten eurer Charaktere (mit Twinks) zusammen und ermittelt nen durchschnitt aufs Jahr.  Ich komme so auf einen Wert von täglich 3-4 Stunden WoW.

Richtig. Ich spiele nicht jeden Tag und auch nicht immer diese 4 Stunden. Es sind mal 1-2 Stunden mal aber auch locker 8 (ja man vergisst beim Zocken - generell aber bei allen Spielen, sogar PS3 - gerne mal total die Zeit).

Der Mob da draussen kennt WoW doch nur aus den Medien, oder aus Erzählungen alla "mein Mann spielt das auch - täglich 2 Stunden". Das ganze per "stille Post" Verfahren verbreitet, sind es 10 Stunden täglich beim letzten Bericht an den Freund eines Freundes von dessen Freundes Freund. Ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus will.

Wir leben doch alle täglich Vorurteile vor! Alle Studenten sind Chaotisch und Kiffen. Arbeitslose "wollen" nur nicht arbeiten. Alle Blondinen sind blöd. Frauen parken schlechter ein und und und... <--- Na was bekanntes entdeckt? 

Warum also von anderen erwarten, dass sie sich tatsächlich ne eigene Meinung bilden könnten? Sie wissen doch genug über das Spiel durch die Anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich sind Ego-Shooter Zocker auch alle ca 16 und Amok gefährdet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ind diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (20. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 1. Und? Wo andere täglich rauchen oder jeen abend saufen gehen is das eher vernachlässigbar... (btw, ich geh 2mal wöchentlich zum schiessen... mir gehts ums prinzip...)
> 2. ich habe scho ngesagt, es geht darum, dass man mit leuten zockt, die man ausm rl kennt und dort auch jeden tag sieht. sind die nun auf einmal nicht mehr 'real', weil man nun auch über inet kontakt hat?
> 3. trifft zu... ich persönlich zock auch andere sachen und geh ab und zu mit freunden weg, aber generel hast du recht... wobei ich mal offen lasse, ob die gewohnheiten 'normaler' jugendlicher nicht schädlicher fürs hirn sind (jeden abend inne disco un zusaufen)...
> 4. und? der eine hält jeden tag ne stunde für zu viel, der andere sagt, 6 am tag sind kein ding. ales eine frage des betrachters. wer definiert, was 'normal' und was 'schlecht' ist?



1. ein glück rettet dir wow das leben weil es dich vom saufen abhält!

3. schon wieder wird suggeriert das es besser ist wow zu spielen, als den alkitot zu sterben... ausserdem solltest du nicht immer über das fehlverhalten fiktiver anderer leute reden die mit der thematik hier nichts zu tun haben.

4.wer das definiert?! mediziner, psychologen und soziologen?! aber hey, 6std zocken am tag, kannste bestimmt ne menge gold farmen!!!


----------



## Waldemator (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würde zum Thema "Monatliche Kosten von 13,-€ sind zu hoch" was anmerken, ich wohne im Münchner Raum, wenn ich hier an einem Abend ausgehe bin ich die 13,-€ in spätestens einer Stunde los, meistens beläuft es sich an einem Abend auf ca. 50,-€. Das bedeutet, sitze ich nur einen Abend am Spiel anstatt auszugehen habe ich schon Geld gespart. Die 13,- € sind für mich kein Argument. 

Zum Anderen hat wow nunmal eine sehr eigenwillige Community. Damit meine ich grade die Leute denen alles scheissegal ist. Wer hat nicht schonmal erlebt wie ihm der letzte benötigte Mob vor der Nase weggezogen wurde, die Truhe die neben dem Mob mit dem ich grade kämpfe von jemand anderem gelootet wurde, wie Spieler einfach so vorbei laufen obwohl man grad kurz vom Abkratzen ist. Natürlich sind es Ausnahmen, aber die sind nunmal vorhanden, die werden wir auch nicht los.


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2009)

Es ist völlig egal, was für ein Spiel so eine große Community hat, es würde jedes treffen.
Hätte AoC soviele Spieler bekommen: das gleiche in grün.
WAR? Auch.
Bald Aion? Bei vielen Spieler die gleiche Community.

Man sollte sich mal bewusst darüber werden, dass nicht das Spiel eine Community bildet, sondern die Community sich selbst.


----------



## Shubunki (20. Februar 2009)

Ich denke noch an ein ehemaliges Gildenmitglied, das die Gilde verlassen hat, weil zu wenig geraidet wurde und er ja schlieslich im Spiel noch was erreichen wollte. der Typ ist arbeitslos, um die 20 und hat keine Freundin. Das sind doch total verschobene Prioritäten. Da steckt doch die Gefahr. Kein wunder, das wow heiß diskutiert wird anlässlich dieser Dinge.
Aber mann kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will: Wenn, wie von einem Vorposter geschrieben, jemand 20 kg abnimmt, job und Familie den Bach runtergehen, das ist dieser jemand in jedem Fall süchtig. ich gehe sogar noch weiter: Wenn wer täglich mehr als 2 Std. on, ist er suchtgefährded. Ich selber habe zu UO Zeiten teilweise 18 Stunden im Spiel verbracht. Das war entschieden zuviel. Als ich das Spiel seinerzeit genau aus diesem GRund gekündigt habe, habe ich erstmal gemerkt, welch großes Loch sich im RL aufgetan hatte. Heute bei wow achte ich darauf, das die Spielzeit im Rahmen dessen bleibt, was ich mir vorgenommen habe. Das bedeutet natürlich, das man bei weitem nicht so viel Bewegungsfreiheit im Spiel hat ( schlechteres Equip, etc. ), wie die Powergamer ( Süchtigen ), aber wie oben bereits erwähnt..eine Frage der Prioritäten.
Natürlich hat die Community eine eigene sozialität entwickelt, aber das macht es ja gerade so gefährlich. Mann lebt in wow, nimmt Anteil an Membern, die versterben und feiert sogar seinen Geburtstag mit den Spielfreunden.... naa.. fällt euch was auf?


----------



## kthxbye (20. Februar 2009)

Ich denk mal die Abneigung von Nicht-WoW-Spielern liegt ander popularität des Spiels...

Bei z.B. Hello Kitty Online kennt keiner jemanden, der das spielt, demzufolge ist es für diese nicht nachvollziehbar, wie die typischen "Hello Kitty" Spieler aussehen/sich verhalten.

Bei MauMau weiß ich, dass es ein Recht kurzer Spiel ist, bei Warhammer weiß ich (auch wenn ich selbst noch nie gspielt habe), dass es eine recht Zeitaufwendige und präzise Beschäftigung ist.

Wenn mir nen Kumpel sagt "Ich hab am WE mit meinem Kumpel MauMau gespielt." denk ich, er hat am Abend irgendwann ma für 2 Stunden Karten gezockt, weil vllt grad nichts im Fernsehn lief...

Wenn mir jemand sagt, er habe sich am Wochenende mit paar Leuten zu Warhammer getroffen, stell ich mir gleich 4 Leute vor, die alle mem Ork oder Elfenkostüm anhaben und sich mit diversen Ork/Elfen Spielfiguren gegenseitig die Kante geben...

Wenn mir jetz ein kleiner Junge sagt, er hat Yugi-Oh Karten gespielt, kann ich mir darunter garnichts vorstellen und habe dementsprechend keine schlechte/gute Meinung davon.

Fazit:

Unter dem klassischen PC-Zocker im Allgemeinen, stellt man sich gleich Spieler vor, wie sie auch bei der Southpark WoW-Folge dargestellt wurden.
Jeder denkt bei "WoW-Zocker" eben (so wie ich bei Warhammer zockern), direkt an einem dicken, blassen Maulwurf, der mit seinen 2 Augen und 143 Pickeln 18h am PC sitzt.

Hoffe jeder hat Verstanden, was ich mit meinen Beispielen erläutern woltle :> Kurz gesagt:
Durch die hohe popularität von WoW, liegen für den "WoW-Zocker" mehr Vorrurteile vor, als für andere Spieler, da Außenstehende von anderen Spielen garnichts wissen, und sich so (im Gegensatz zu WoW) keine Meinung darüber erlauben.



Btw merk ich selbst auch immer wieder Vorurteile, die auf WoW zurückzuführen sind...
Wenn ich keine Lust habe 5€ zu bezahlen, um 2h mit der S-Bahn zu nem Kumpel zu fahren, damit ich dort 30min eine Serie gucken kann... heißt es am Ende des Telefonats oft "na dann zock mal schön" oder ähnliches...

Wenn jemand sagt er hat irgend nen Serienmarathon geschaut, der 5h lang lief, sagt keiner was. Wenn ich mich Abends 4h vorm Rechner setze, anstelle mir das Hirn mit geistlosen Sendungen vollzuballern, dann werd ich schief angeschaut...

Mein Vorschlag: Ertragen und immer wieder versuchen die tatsächlichen Umstände klar zu machen.


Zum Thema 13€:
Ich kenn nen paar, die setzen sich Abends mit nem Kasten Bier vor die Glotze... allein die paar Biere kosten schon mehr als 13€ monatlich.

mfg



Edit:
Zum Thema "investierte Zeit":

Der Fernseher bietet mir schlcihtweg keine Unterhaltung... zum Einen ist es mir viel zu passiv, zum Anderen läuft einfach nur Gülle...
Dann kommt entweder so Kacke wie Galileo Mysterie, deren Vortäuschung einer sachlichen und seriösen Sendung das einzige ist, was es daran zu bewundern gilt, oder z.B. Spiderman, was ich mir schon mehr als 5 mal reingezogen habe...

Andere gucken sich Abends diese Scheiße an und lungern somit passiv vor dem Fernseher und lassen sich "vollsenden".
Ich verbringe die gleiche Zeit nun vor dem PC.

Meine 4h vorm PC gelten als Sucht, das 4 stündige berieseln lassen ist dagegen völlig legitim.
Ich denke, dass es einfach noch zuviele Generationen gibt, die Pc's für Teufelswerk halten...

Mein Opa hält nichts von Telefonen, ihm ist das zu unpersönlich... es ist doch viel schöner, wenn man sich 30min Zeit nimmt um sich mit dem Gesprächspartner persönlich zu unterhalten.

Mein Vater findet Telefone völlig in Ordnung, hält aber nichts von Stundenlangem Computer spielen...
Ich denke, dass das Zocken weniger verrufen sein wird, wenn die "Generation Zocker" erst einmal ins gehobene Alter gekommen ist, diese Können die Fastzination ihrer Söhne/Töchter/Enkel dann nachvollziehen und meckern nicht rum.

Eine weitere Frage ist auch: Wieviel Zeit hat man überhaupt?

Wenn ich Werktags 17Uhr zuhause bin, und vorhabe (damit ich am nächsten Tag gut ausgeruht bin) um 22 Uhr ins Bett zu gehen, aber auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen habe, dann reduziert sich meine Freizeit auf ein Minimum.
Ich muss vllt. noch Hausaufgaben oder Hausarbeit machen... will noch duschen und Abends gibts auch was zu Essen, was vorbereitet werden will.

Anstelle mir nun noch krampfhaft ins Leben zu schmeißen, mache ich meine Tätigkeiten lieber ganz in Ruhe und setz mich dann vor den Fernseher (was ich, wie oben schon gesagt ungern und selten mache) der vor den Rechner.

Dadurch kommt man Hoch- und Runtergerechnet auch auf mehrere Stunden Zocken täglich, ist aber, wie ich finde, völlig legitim.

Wie schon gesagt... alles eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung und Ansichten.

mfg again


----------



## Asarion (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich kann teilweise nachvollziehen, warum manche Leute denken, das WoW einen schlechten Ruf hat.

Warum? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

*1.) Was der Bauer nicht kennt, ...*
Oft wird über etwas gemeckert, das man nicht kennt. Und wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist: Das hat man garantiert auch schon selbst gemacht. Man hat mal was gehört und redet das dann noch, oft ohne zu wissen, ob das nun eigentlich stimmt oder nicht.

*2.) Mangelndes Benehmen*
Wenn ich manchmal sehe, wie sich die Spieler (nicht nur von WoW, aber da fällt es besonders auf) benehmen, wundert es mich nicht, das der Ruf schlecht wird, wenn ein Nicht-WoWler mal zufällig mit liest. Flames, Bleidigungen teilweise derbster Art scheinen für einige Leute fast normal zu sein, ebenso wie die Meinung von anderen manchmal mit persönlichen Beleidigungen ohne sachliche (!) Gegenargumente niedergemacht wird. Auch habe ich es schon mehrfach erlebt, das jemand, weil er etwas im Spiel nicht verstanden hat und nachgefragt hat oder darum gebeten hat, z. B. spamen zu unterlassen, ziemlich heftig angegriffen wurde. Die dabei benutzen Wörter mag ich hier nicht wiederholen. Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, das Events von Rollenspielern oder Gilden von vereinzelten Spielern bewußt und massiv gestört wurden und diese trotz mehrfacher Bitten nicht damit aufhörten.

Kurz: Was das Benehmen einiger Spieler angeht (je nach Server mehr oder weniger) ist es schon echt peinlich, was da abgeht. Da sich viele Spieler aber anonym wähnen meinen sie oft,  sie könnten nun (ohne Konsequenzen) machen, was sie wollen und tun das leider auch. Umgangsformen, die Nettiquette, etc. scheinen für einige Spieler wirklich ein Fremdwort zu sein.

*3.) Mangelnde Orthographie*
Hängt irgendwie mit Nr. 2 zusammen. Einige Bekannte haben mir mal beim Spielen über die Schulter geguckt und ich hatte den Fehler gemacht den Allgemein- und den Handelschannel noch nicht abgeschaltet zu haben. Der Kommentar war meist: "Kann keiner von denen richtig schreiben?" oder "WoW muß die ja schon ziemlich verblödet haben, bei der Schreibweise, die die drauf haben." Ich gebe zu, was ich da (wenn ich mal in den Handelschannel reingehe, weil ich was bestimmtes suche oder anbieten will) teilweise lese ist echt nicht mehr schön. Klar, vielen ist völlig egal, wie sie schreiben, nur wären Sätze wesentlich einfacher lesbar, wenn man sie richtig schreiben würde. Das schließt Punkt- und Kommasetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung genauso ein wie das Aufteilen von langen Texten mit Absätzen (in Foren).

*4.) "Du nix Äpix, du nix sein."*
Eine weitere Komponente zum schlechten Ruf ist, das jemand, der wenig spielt und deswegen bestimmte Dinge nicht vorweisen kann (wobei völlig unerheblich ist, warum derjenige nicht so oft spielen kann/will), oft von anderen Spielern niedergemacht werden, die sich als Profis sehen.  Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle so, aber es fällt halt doch schon auf, wie Leute, die "nur" grün/blau tragen, teilweise ziemlich blöd angemacht werden mit "L2p", "lern zoggn" oder sowas.

*5.) Negatives fällt mehr auf als Positives.*
Mal ehrlich, über etwas, was ganz "normal" ist redet kein Mensch. Im Gegenteil, der Mensch hat schon immer dazu geneigt, sich über die Negativfälle das Maul zu zerreißen und die ganzen anderen Fälle dabei zu ignorieren. Im Fall von WoW potenziert sich das natürlich: 11 Millionen Spieler = mehr Negativfälle = mehr, worüber man sich das Maul zerreißen kann. Auch bei Everquest 2 oder Herr der Ringe Online gibt es Negativfälle, aber da diese Spiele nicht von 11 Millionen Spielern gespielt werden fällt es da weniger ins Gewicht und somit weniger auf. Die Spieler, die ganz normal spielen und es nicht übertreiben interessieren die Leute nicht, die über irgendetwas schlecht reden oder lästern wollen. Und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf WoW oder Online-Spiele im Allgemeinen.

*6.) Regeln werden nicht beachtet.*
Blizzard hat ja für seine Spiele im Allgemeinen und für die verschiedenen WoW-Server insbesonderen Regeln erlassen, an die man sich halten soll. Dies gilt für normale PvE- und PvP-Server genauso wie sogar noch verstärkt für die RP-PvE- und RP-PvP-Server. Nur halten sich leider die wenigsten daran. Schon auf den normalen Servern ist das Benehmen oft unter aller Sau und bei der Namenswahl fragt man sich manchmal, welche Amöbe dem Spieler ihr Gehirn geliehen hat. Leider ist es auf den RP-Servern sonderlich viel besser, da sich scheinbar keiner die Mühe macht, überhaupt mal die Regeln (Namensregeln, Erweitere Regeln für Rollenspiel-Server, etc.) durchzulesen. Oder sich vorher Gedanken zu machen, auf welchem Server man seinen Char am besten erstellt. Nicht-RPler sollten z. B. nicht unbedingt einen RP-Realm wählen, da man dort einige Bedingungen beachten sollte (RP gerechtes Verhalten, keine Abkürzungen, etc. in bestimmten Channels, etc.).

Mein Mitbewohner hat sich WoW mal näher angesehen und dann gemeint, das sich 90% der Spieler einen Scheiß um die Regeln kümmern würden und es vielen wohl auch egal wäre, wenn sie deswegen anderen den Spielspaß nehmen. Ich rede jetzt nicht nur von Nicht-RPlern, die RPler auf RP-Realms das Leben schwer machen.

*ABER:*

Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle Spieler so! Leider fallen die besonders auf, die sich derbe daneben benehmen. Wenn sowas öfter passiert, dann festigt sich die Meinung derer, die das Mist finden. Wenn dies dann noch Nicht-WoWler mitbekommen ist deren negative Meinung oft vorprogrammiert. Die ganzen schönen Erlebnisse, die sie nicht mitbekommen haben, zählen in dem Moment nicht.

Etwas zu beurteilen ist oft eine subjektive Sache: Man hat meist nicht genug Informationen, um wirklich was darüber sagen zu können. Ich würde mir nie anmaßen z. B. Warhammer zu verurteilen, weil ich es a) nicht gut genug kenne und b) nie gespielt habe. Aber auch hier gibt es genug Leute, die sagen "Warhammer ist shice", haben es aber nie gespielt, sondern wollen nur "ihr" eigenes Spiel aufwerten.

Also, liebe Mitspieler, liebe Nicht-Spieler und sonstigen Leute:

Laßt den anderen ihre Meinung, wenn ihr etwas dazu sagen wollt tut dies bitte sachlich und ohne Beleidigungen und übt ein wenig Toleranz. Was nicht heißt, das man dem anderen alles durchgehen lassen soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ihr euch zu unsachlichen Kommentaren hinreißen lasst (aus welchem Grund auch immer), schaukelt es sich nur unnötig hoch und Forentrolle, die alles und jeden beleidigen, sollte man eh ignorieren.

So, genug geschrieben. Einen schönen Tag noch und viel Spaß im Spiel.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Phash (20. Februar 2009)

Na, WoW und Sucht liegen schon eng beinander...

versucht mal einen Monat nicht zu spielen... genau... geht in den meisten Fällen garnicht.. 

jeder könnte es, klar, nur ... diesen Monat is schlecht, weil 2 andere im urlaub sind... und ich deswegen dasein "muss"



"müssen" -> wie oft hör ich das im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel?

Ich musste früher auch viel - und musste hier raiden und da raiden... heute muss ich mich abmelden, wenn ich nicht da bin, weil sonst darf ich nicht mitraiden, und MUSS random gehen...

mir ist das mittlerweile wurscht - ich könnte jederzeit aufhören... oh, mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Suchtverhalten... aber eindeutig... und wer sich mal selbst objektiv betrachtet und sich überlegt, wie er WoW <> RL einordnet - nicht wie er es andren darstellt (wow < rl) sondern, wie er es tatsächlich lebt:

- schonmal ne RL Verabredung wegen WoW platzen lassen? Oder sie wenigstens verschoben?

- denkst du im RL dauernd an irgendwelche Bosskämpfe oder Ingameerlebnisse?

- träumst du ab und zu von WoW

- lässt du dich am Telefon verleugnen, weil du lieber zocken willst?

- ärgert es dich, wenn deine Gilde raidet und du wegenwasauchimmer keine Zeit hast um mitzuraiden?

Sucht?


----------



## Shubunki (20. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Na, WoW und Sucht liegen schon eng beinander...
> 
> versucht mal einen Monat nicht zu spielen... genau... geht in den meisten Fällen garnicht..
> 
> ...



*/SIGN*


----------



## kthxbye (20. Februar 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> */SIGN*



Definitiv nicht /sign...

Vieles davon trifft auf mich sogar zu, dennoch sind das nicht immer Anzeichen von Sucht.

*Zuerst -> "Muss":*

Ja, ich MUSS innerhalb vieles tun.

Wenn ein 25er Raid ansteht und ich dafür keine Zeit habe, dann sehe ich es als meine persönliche Pflicht mich abzumelden, nicht etwa, weil ich süchtig bin, sondern weil das ein Mensch mit einem Mindestmaß Erziehung einfach macht.

Ob es nun ein Spiel ist oder nicht, Fakt ist: Es sind 24 andere Menschen (<- betonung liegt auf Menschen), die z.B. auf mich als Healer warten, und durch mein nicht-anwesend-sein (je nach Server) gut und gerne mal bis zu einer Stunde warten dürfe, um für mich Ersatz zu finden.

Sicherlich ist es falsch, wenn man in verschiedenen Tätigkeiten einen Zwang sieht, der objektiv betrachtet tatsächlich mehr als unnötig ist...
Ich sehe mich nicht gezwungen Bufffood für Naxx zu besorgen, wenn ich dafür keine Zeit habe...
Naxx kannst locker mit blauem Equip durch, da lass ich mich nicht von einer Gilde zwingen Bufffood zu haben, wodurch ich dann von nem Kumpel 30min früher nach Hause müsste...

Also "Muss" -> Je nach Situation MUSS man etwas in WoW machen, nicht des Spiels wegen, sondern weil es sich einfach Gehört.


*Ein Monat ohne WoW geht nicht.*

Ich könnte auch keinen Monat ohne WoW... warum? Weil ich süchtig bin und es nicht aushalte? Nein! Weil es ohne einfach langweilig ist.
Aus meinem Post oben noch einmal das Beispiel:

Jemand kommt 17Uhr heim, macht Hausaufgaben/Hausarbeit, geht duschen, geht mit dem Hund raus, hat vor 22 Uhr ca ins Bett zu gehen.

Soll ich mich jetz für nichma 2h in die S-Bahn schwingen, 5€ bezahlen um dann 1 1/2h unterwegszu sein (allein Fahrzeit).
Rechne dir aus wielang ich dann zum z.B. Billiard spielen Zeit hätte, wenn ich mich zum selbigen verabreden würde.
Fazit: Werktags weggehen lohnt sich nicht.

Was soll ich dann zuhause machen? Aus meinem Post zu entnehmen hasse ich stupides passives Fernsehn schauen...
Ich les auch gern... aber 4h am Tag lesen?..

Merkst auf was ich hinaus will?
Ich würde es ohne WoW keinen Monat aushalten, aber nicht etwa, weil ich süchtig bin, sondern weil ich sonst endlose Stunden >nichts< tun würde... oder halt Fernsehn und mein Hirn von Galileo Mysterie weggrillen lassen... Kthxbye

*Deine tolle Checkliste:*

"schonmal ne RL Verabredung wegen WoW platzen lassen? Oder sie wenigstens verschoben?"

Am Wochenende geh ich mit meinem Kumpel ins Kino... läuft immer gleich ab: Kino, danach kurz McDonalds, ab nach Hause.
Ob ich jetzt mitten im Raid abhaue und dieser Ablauf von 18-22 Uhr seinen Lauf nimmt, oder ob ich noch schnell Sapph und Kel lege und dann von 18:30 - 22:30 weg bin...

Merkst auch hier was? Es ist scheiß egal ob ich den Kinogang wegen WoW verschiebe... Anzeichen für Sucht? ---> Nein
Genauso mit der Absage... Mein Kumpel hat Freitag und Samstag Zeit... ich werde nur an einem Tag davon mit ihm ins Kino gehen.
Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, ihn -wenn er fragt- den Freitag verwähren und dafür am Samstag gehen... kommt wiederum aufs Gleiche hinaus.

"denkst du im RL dauernd an irgendwelche Bosskämpfe oder Ingameerlebnisse?"
Wenn etwas nunmal Lustig ist, dann merkt man es sich, ob nun Ingame oder nicht...
Wenn jemand bei Strat im Jenkins-Style einmal alle Zombies pullt, wir uns im TS schlapp lachen, dann ist es völlig normal, dass ich mich am Folgetag beim schauen von Resident Evil daran denke...
Das hat auch nichts mit Sucht zu tun... Besondere Erlebnisse prägen sich ein, ob es nun aus dem Reallife oder aus einem Spiel stammt.. es könnt z.B. auch ein Filmausschnitt sein, an dem ich mich bei passender Gelegenheit erinner
Sucht? ---> Nein

"träumst du ab und zu von WoW"
Wenn man sich mit etwas viel beschäftigt, wird es unweigerlich auch irgendwann vorkommen, dass man davon mal träumt...
Träume sind, wie wir wissen, zum Großteil die Verarbeitung der Ereignisse aus dem Wachzustand, ergo kommt darin alles vor... ich Träume von fliegenden Hunden, sprechenden Milchtüten und eben auch WoW.
Wenn ich jetzt nen Praktikum in ner Keksfabrik machen würde, würd ich wohl irgendwann auch von Keksen mit Hörnern träumen...
Sucht? ---> Nein

"lässt du dich am Telefon verleugnen, weil du lieber zocken willst?"
Wenn du damit meinst (wovon ich der Definition nach ausgehe), ich würde z.B. meiner Mutter sagen, sie solle einem Anrufe sagen ich wäre nicht da, um Zocken zu können, dann:

Wenn ich weiß wer dran ist, kann das schonma vorkommen... wenn ich mitten im Bossfight bin ruf ich danach (5min) später zurück und sage, ich war kurz Müll rausbringen oder sonst etwas...
Nicht um "zocken" zu können, sondern um den typischen Vorurteilen aus dem Weg zu gehen... wenn ich rangehen würde und sagen würde "ich ruf dich zurück, ich zocke grade" bringt das die typische Diskusion bzw Erklärungsversuche Meinerseits in Gang.

Ich selbst würde zwar immer ran gehen und ohne Angabe eines Grunden sagen, ich ruf zurück... dennoch finde ich die temporäre Verleugnung nicht so schlimm (Bsp: "Kurz Müll rausbringen).
Sucht? ---> Nein

"ärgert es dich, wenn deine Gilde raidet und du wegenwasauchimmer keine Zeit hast um mitzuraiden?"
Je nachdem... Wenn z.B. Ulduar bald rauskommt, ich mich Wochenlang drauf freue und vorbereite, und ich dann nicht mitkann weil irgend ne Tante 83sten Grades Geburtstag hat, die ich zwar noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen habe, aber dennoch daran "Teilhaben darf" (6 Stunden mich mit den 4 Jährigen Knirpsen rumärgern), dann Ja: Es ärgert mich manchmal nicht mit Raiden zu können.
Sucht? ---> Nein


Wobei man bei jedem dieser Beispiele zwischen den jeweiligen Gründen des Einzelnen differenzieren muss.
Meine Beispiele sind darauf ausgelegt, zu beweisen, dass deine Fragen keineswegs den Grad der Sucht ermitteln können.
Wenn jemand diese Fragen aus den Falschen Gründen mit "Ja" beantwortet, könnte das natrülich unter Umständen tatsächlich ein Zeichen für eine Sucht sein.
Ich habe versucht Beispiele zu finden, die diese Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten und dennoch einen für Jedermann nachvollziehbaren Inhalt bieten.

mfg, danke fürs Lesen
Kthxbye


----------



## Sweet20 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen, " Der schlechte Ruf von WoW " 
endlich mal ein thema bei dem ich mitreden kann.
Ich bin 20 weiblich, verheiratet ( mit einem süchtigen wow spieler) und haben gemeinsam eine tochter von 20 monaten.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele kriesen und stromausfälle es gab wegen wow!!!
Imprinzip habe ich nichts gegen wow, das problem ist einfach nur"wenn er sagt : ich komm um 20:15 zum fernseh gucken" dann kommt er um 20:45 wenn überhaupt^^ 
Irgendwann habe ich aufgehört zu zählen wie viel tage und nächte er an diesem spiel verbracht hat. Unser einziger Streitfaktor ist zu 90 % wow.
Wenn er mir heutzutage irgendwas angeblich für ihn tolles von wow erzählt dann bekomm ich nur noch es kotzen.
Ich habe ihn einmal dazu bewegt 6 monate aufzuhören, leider kam dann das neue Addon *furchtbar* diese 6 Monate waren wirklich erholsam.
Ansonsten kann ich mir nur helfen wenn ich normal mit ihm reden möchte, das ich die sicherung raushaue- anders führt kein weg dran vorbei.
liebe grüße 
und für alle die es selbe leid durchmachen kopf hoch vl. hats ja mal ein ende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe doch dass das Individuum noch für sich selbst frei entscheiden darf/kann ?

Wenn ich dieses Suchtgequatsche höre kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen.
Wenn wir alles verbieten würden, was Menschen süchtig machen oder aus der Bahn werfen könnte - holla, dann gäbs wohl keine Menschheit mehr.

Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich bzw. Eltern für Ihre Kinder.
Solange jeder die Verantwortung dritten übergibt: Gesellschaft, Spiele, Alkohol, Drogen, Autos, Gewalt, usw. wird nur genau eine Sache erreicht:
alle anderen haben Schuld, nur ich nicht.

Das tolle ist, dass das ja nicht nur das Thema der kleinen ist sondern auch von unseren sog. Politkern und Firmenoberhäuptern vorgelebt wird.
Pers. möchte ich meinen das es gesünder wäre den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen oder als Elternteil auf seine Kinder zu achten als nur den Mob zu füttern und nach zu plappern.


----------



## Kujon (20. Februar 2009)

Sweet20 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, " Der schlechte Ruf von WoW "
> endlich mal ein thema bei dem ich mitreden kann.
> Ich bin 20 weiblich, verheiratet ( mit einem süchtigen wow spieler) und haben gemeinsam eine tochter von 20 monaten.
> Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele kriesen und stromausfälle es gab wegen wow!!!
> ...



sorry, das geht mal gar nicht, du tust mir echt leid, hast mein mitgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bewundere deine geduld, da wäre die trennung so sicher wie das amen in der kirche. eins ist klar: ein hobby darf nie die verpflichtungen behindern. ein kind, eine frau, das sind für mich verpflichtungen und die müssen gepflegt werden. da würde bei mir garantiert keine zeit mehr für wow bleiben...

das sind eben gerade diese beispiele, die den ruf von wow und den menschen dahinter sehr negativ erscheinen lassen...nicht unbegründet, wie man hier liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genmokai (20. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Post gelesen,(<----hier gehört kein Komma hin) und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und Co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ab Co. fällt mir auf: Grammatik, Übersicht??!!
> 
> ...



Selten habe ich in einem Forum so viele Stereotypen in so einem kurzen Post gesehen. Deine Rechtschreibung lässt obendrein schwer zu wünschen übrig und bei deiner Art Kommas zu verwenden würde meinem Deutschlehrer schlecht werden. Das jemand wie Du Auzubildende betreuen darf, is wirklich eine krasse Fehlentscheidung deiner Firma.
An dieser Stelle nehme ich mich selbst als Beispiel:
- Ich bin Auszubildender
- Ich spiele WoW
- Ja, ich kann mich auch über andere Themen als WoW unterhalten
- Ich hab in der Schule einen Schnitt, der meinen Arbeitgeber mehr als nur zufriedenstellt
- Und vorallem habe ich: 
   -ein wahres Leben,
   -Freunde, die ich nicht nur von Raids kenne
   -und andere Hobbys neben WoW

Und nun Dinge die Du nicht hast:
- Sinn für Grammatik, Satzbau, Kommasetzung
- Einfühlungsvermögen
- erweiterte Denkprozesse
- die Fähigkeit über Deinen (sehr kleinen) Tellerrand hinauszusehen.

Und nun ein Zitat, was ich so gerne bei so schön sinnlosen Posts wie Deinem hinschreib: "Denken, Drücken, Sprechen". Darüberhinaus würde ich dir gerne 2 Bücher empfehlen:
1. der Duden, da kannst du alle Grammatikregeln der Deutschen Sprache nachlesen.
2. "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein tot." Vielleicht bringt dir das etwas bei Deinem Ausdruck oder wie man Englische Substantive benutzt.

So, in diesem Sinne:

Moi


----------



## Thebambam (20. Februar 2009)

Naja Wow hat halt einen schlechten ruf weil ....

Weil Freundschaften an dem Spiel zebrochen sind....
Weil Beziehungen zebrochen sind.....
Weil Eltern nur noch mit Ihren Kinder sprechen können wenn Sie das I-Net aus stöpseln......
Weil Eltern sich nicht um Ihre Kinder kümmern weil sie raiden müssen .......

Und so weiter könnt jetzt ewig weiter aufzählen

Ich selber Spiel seit 4 Jahren und hab ne menga sachen von leuten mit bekomm...

Naja ich denke deshalb genist wow den Nerd ruf......


----------



## Sweet20 (20. Februar 2009)

@kujon danke für dein mitgefühl...

klar hat man oft den gedanken gehabt, dass eine Trennung das richtige wäre. Grad mit nem kleinen Kind.
Aber wenn man sich das mal genauer überlegt was man sich alles zusammen aufgebaut hat und verheiratet ist möchte man sich das nicht nehmen bzw. kaputt machen lassen für wegen einem "Spiel"
Deshalb habe ich immer noch die hoffnung dass das irgendwann mal ein Ende nimmt mit der Zeit!
Man hat halt wirklich das gefühl das WOW das wichtigste ist im Leben und ich bzw. unsere kleine Zweitrangig!

Aber alles aufgeben wegen eines Spiels was zur Sucht führt.
Ich mein da kämpf ich lieber gegen Raids, Innis, farmen etc. an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (20. Februar 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr)



Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf meiner Schule ist WoW auch allgemein unbeliebt...Da wird lieber 'Metin2' oder 'Fly for fun ('Fliff')' gespeitl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Gemokai, ich glaube du bist der größte Hans den ich je gesehen habe o.Ô


----------



## Stealkiwi (20. Februar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Naja Wow hat halt einen schlechten ruf weil ....
> 
> Weil Freundschaften an dem Spiel zebrochen sind....
> Weil Beziehungen zebrochen sind.....
> ...



also meine kumpels habe ich noch, in meiner klasse spielen mehr als die hälfte der jungs WoW und sogar ein paar mädchen

auch die die kein wow spielen bezeichnen uns nicht als suchtis oder nerds

ja gut so viel zocken wir ja auch nich und meine eltern können auch mit mir reden wärend ich Raide und ich unternehme auch viel mit mein daddy

doch eins muss ich noch sagen:

früher habe ich auf privat server gezockt (meist instant lvl 70 weil ich kein bock auf lvln hatte)
doch seit dem ich für WoW monatlich bezahle spiele ich auch eindeutig mehr!

ich glaube das WoW eigentlich nur ein leichtes suchtpotenzial hat welches dann noch durch monatskosten gesteigert wird


----------



## Jiggs (20. Februar 2009)

@sweet20

Ich bin ebenfalls weiblich und mit einem Suchti nicht verheiratet, aber zusammen. Das Prblem welches du da schilderst, kenne ich nur zu gut, da es bei uns genauso abläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sein Tagesablauf: aufstehen -> Rechner an, WoW zocken -> irgendwann auf n letzten Drücker zur Arbeit -> heimkommen, Rechner an, WoW zocken -> schlafen gehen, irgendwann mitten in der Nacht -> und das ganze von vorn, 7 Tage die Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr.

Wir haben uns ironischerweise in einem Online-Spiel vor 5 Jahren kennengelernt und sind seit nunmahr 2,5 Jahren ein Paar. Im letzten Dezember kam dann unsere Tochter zur Welt. In den 9 Monaten der Schwangerschaft kannst du seinen Tagesablauf oben nachlesen. In den 2 Monaten seit der Geburt, kannst du ebenfalls seinen Tagesablauf oben nachlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei diesem Tagesablauf, kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen, wie die Gesprächsthemen bei uns aussehen. Ich habe ihn sogar schon dabei ertappt, wie er den Preis für ein Stück Butter in GOLD genannt hat! Und das zeigt eindeutig Suchtpotenzial.^^ Nachts schläft unruhig, weil er sich innerlich auf die Wochenend-Raids vorbereitet. Er redet im Schlaf über WoW und dauernd nur in WoW-Abkürzungen, wie "lol" und Rofl" etc..

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Geschichte ist eigentlich, dass er aus meiner Sicht überhaupt keine sozialen Kontakte außerhalb des Spiels hat. Selbst auf Arbeit hat er 2 WoW-Spieler, mit denen er sich nur über´s Spiel unterhält. Seine 2 (!) Freunde spielen ebenfalls WoW und sie kennen auch keine anderen Gesprächsthemen.

Das traurige ist, dass er sich zu 99,9 % nicht um unsere Tochter kümmert und sich von mir noch alles hinterhertragen läßt. Aufräumen, Wäsche waschen, Essen kochen usw. und die Kleine bleibt alles an mir hängen. Wenn ich ihn mal bitte, das Essen in den Ofen zu schieben, krieg ich nur ne dumme Antwort, wie z.B. "Ich kann nicht kochen!"... 

Wenn ich ihm sage, er ist WoW-süchtig, meint er nur "Blablabla!". Eigentlich hätte ich allen Grund mich zu trennen, aber wie du schon sagst, man hat sich ja gemeinsam etwas aufgebaut und das Kind ist ja auch noch da. Trotzdem wäre ein wenig mehr gemeinsame Zeit schöner.

Nun weiß man(n) auch, woher der schlechte Ruf kommt. Nämlich von den vernachlässigten Frauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber, was will man machen? Man liebt sich ja auch trotz der Macken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also guckt man und hofft.

*In diesem Sinne:* *Männer kümmert euch auch mal um eure Frauen und Kinder!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Jiggs


----------



## Meganis (20. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> ... Ganz klar, wer bei mir als Hobby angibt World of Wracraft im Einstellungsgespräch ist weg ...



Wärst Du bei mir Ausbilder würde ich ein ernstes Gespräch mit Dir führen. Klar gibt es die von Dir beschriebenen Fälle und leider stimmt es auch, dass WoW suchtgefährdender ist als manche andere Spiele. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der überwiegende Teil der Spieler sehr wohl mit WoW umgehen kann. Letztendlich sind nicht alle ca. 1 Mio. Spieler in Deutschland süchtig bzw. kennen nur WoW als Thema. Und somit darf man auch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Rygel (20. Februar 2009)

der schlecht ruf kommt nicht von ungefähr, denke ich. familie und freunde sehen einen nur noch vorm rechner sitzen, ärgert sich dass man termine absagt und nicht mehr ans telefon geht. und das "nur" für ein computerspiel. würde man sowas mit "neuer freund/neue freundin" begründen wäre das verständnis natürlich unendlich groß. man selbst kann dann entweder versuchen zu erklären ("belohnt wird nur der der viel zeit investiert", "es ist wie n sportclub", usw.) oder einfach denken: "pfeif drauf. versteht eh keiner".

ein negatives image haben wohl beide, ballerspiele wie auch WoW. erstere werden wegen ihrer gewaltätigen inhalte gemieden/gefürchtet/gehasst/verteufelt und WoW wegen dem zeitaufwand und den suchtvorwürfen. nur dass man sich als WoW-spieler viel besser fühlt. schließlich zerballert man da keine humanoiden und hat auch sonst viel mehr skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

solange die WoW-server noch laufen und das spiel noch einigermaßen erfolgreich ist, wird es auch das negative suchtimage geben, ganz klar.


----------



## Sweet20 (20. Februar 2009)

jaja genau das selbe ist es bei uns auch! und z.b. heut morgen " kannst du mir ma 5 gold geben" oder wenn er im schlaf seinen cha namen ruft mein gott ey da fragt man sich echt wo man hier gelandet ist^^

Naja wird mal zeit das die Frauen hier den Ruf bestätigen, vielleicht hats ja dann mal ein Ende mit der Sucht!!


----------



## yosh1^ (20. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich selber früher einmal WoW gespielt habe und das sehr intensiv und nun Warhammer online spiele, muss ich sagen das dieses Spiel einen auch weiterbringen kann. Ich habe dort viele neue Leute kennen gelernt und diese auch real getroffen. Gut in unserer Gilde waren meist nur ältere ab 25+ mit denen man sich auch über Gott und die Welt unterhalten konnte, aber ich denke so ähnlich wird es auch in anderen Gilden ablaufen. Klar hat man vielleicht ein paar junge Menschen dabei die gerne zocken, aber ihnen kann man genauso etwas mit hilfe des Spiels beibringen wie andere im realen Leben. 

Das viele Jugendliche ein Problem haben mag sein, aber dies auf ein Spiel zurückzuschieben macht dich nicht anders wie unsere Macht und Geldgeilen Politiker. Es ist doch so, sollte ein Junge Amoklaufen, hetzten die Medien in sein Haus und durchwühlen sein Privatleben. Sie finden Musik die BÖSE ist, sie finden Spiele die BÖSE sind, sie finden Bücher wo BÖSE sind usw. Fakt ist aber das die arme Gesellschaft die wir hier zivilisiert nennen die Probleme nicht am Schopfe packen sondern von sich wegschieben. WEnn Jugendliche Probleme haben dann wegen dieser Gesellschaft und nicht wegen Spiele die sie spielen. 

Ich kenne dich zwar weder persönlich noch übers Internet, geschweige denn kann ich behaupten das ich dich kenne, aber wenn du in einem Einstellungsgespräch Jugendlichen keine Chance gibt nur weil diese WoW spielen finde ich das doch sehr erbärmlich. Das ist genau das Problem was unsere Gesellschaft hat, sie gibt keinem eine Chance und ist vollgestopft mit Vorurteilen bis über beide Ohren. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich erst einmal mit dem jungen/Mädchen reden, von mir aus auch teilweise über WoW bevor man sich ein Urteil erlauben kann und nicht von anfang an sagen Goodbye......


Eure Zivilisation stinkt bis zum Himmel und ihr wühlt in einem Meer aus scheiße in der Hoffnung einen Lichtblick zu finden und das Paradies zu betreten....arme Würmer.....


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme meinem Vorredner zwar zu, dass es sicher sehr gute Seiten hat. Man trifft neue Freunde, teilweise auch im echten Leben.
Das Problem ist aber der schlechte Ruf der Allgemeinheit. Und der sieht so aus, dass Gamer Freaks sind, die den ganzen Tag nur zu 
Hause hocken. Sicher gibt es solche, aber großteils ist das einfach nicht mehr der Fall. 
Was wir uns überlegen müssen ist:

1. Wieso gibt es solche Vorurteile bei der breiten Masse.
2. Wie kann man diese abbauen.

Einen großen Schritt in Richtung besseres Image - Jetzt bezogen auf Gamer als Gesamtheit - hat meiner Meinung nach Nintendos Wii gebracht.


----------



## Meganis (20. Februar 2009)

@Jiggs/Sweer: Vorweg, ich bin ein Mann. Was Ihr da beschreibst ist für mich keine Macke, das ist Sucht pur. Ich finde, dass Ihr Eure Freunde aber vor allem Euch schon aufgegeben habt. Kämpft dagegen.

Wie häufig raiden Eure Freunde? 3 x die Woche? Macht Euch einen Plan was Ihr so alles mit Eurem Freund machen wollt. Ausgehen, einen bestimmten Film gucken, S.., was auch immer. Berücksichtigt die Raidtage und ein wenig Zeit zum Mats farmen und füllt die restlichen Tage mit den Aktivitäten die Ihr Euch aufgeschrieben habt aus. Fragt nicht, ob Ihr eine Sache von der Liste (die Euer Freund nicht zu Gesicht bekommen darf) machen wollt. Ihr müsst es diplomatisch bestimmen bzw. vollendete Tatsachen schaffen ("Schatz, ich habe uns Kinokarten besorgt" oder ähnliches).

Bittet Euren Freund am Wochenende ein paar Stunden mit dem Kind zu spielen. Sollte er ab und an auf Aufmucken kommen, stellt Fragen, bei denen er ohne schlechtes gewissen nicht verneinen kann ("bist Du nicht bereit 2 Stunden mit Deinem Kind zu spielen? Was gibt es wichtigeres?"). Sagt niemals "Du bist süchtig", da dies zu Trotz führt. Wenn das alles nicht hilft und wenn Eure Freunde nicht bereit sind Ihre Spielweise ein wenig zu beschränken, droht mit dem Hammer. Sagt ganz offen, dass Ihr überlegt auszuziehen, da Ihr eh keine Beziehung mehr führt. 

Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass man von der WOW Sucht durch die Zeit geheilt wird. Es gibt immer irgendwas was einem am Spiel hält, wenn man ihm verfallen ist. Daher sehe ich die Aussage die manche in solchen Fällen treffen "das wird sich schon irgendwann legen" als unrealistisch an. Wenn Eure Freunde daher auf Eure Versuche nicht reagieren und immer noch weiter machen wie bisher .... sind Eure Freunde keine Typen mit Macken, dann sind sie egomane, der Sucht verfallene Ars..... In diesem Fall möchte ich nicht in Eurer Haut stecken.


----------



## Wolaa (20. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> *Zitat* Ich würde sagen das wow in den drack gezogen wirt weil es das beste ist im mom da es so viele spielen und so weiter. *Zitat*
> 
> Ich finden du schreiben richtig dann du sagen wow bestes Game!!!
> 
> ...




woah bErliTz du bist ja nen richtiger harter was...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salbuin (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe noun schon einige Kommentare gelesen und bin Teilweise erschüttert. Gerade der Azubi beitrag war schon heftig. Mittlerweile gibt es Wissenschaftliche studien z.b. darüber dass Rollenspieler (gerade WOWer) sozial in einer Gruppe Kompeteneter sind und schneller entscheidungen treffen können. 
Weiterhin ist es Ihnen besser möglich sich schnell auf veränderte Situationen einzustellen. 

Und auch zu Arbeitskollegen (Ich habe einige Mitarbeiter die WOW spielen) Meist hängt die "Verurteilung eines Hobbys von der sozial unterschiedlichen zusammenstellung der Teams ab z.b 3 Personen über 40 1 Person unter 25) Die Basis gemeinsamer Hobbys fehlt hier einfach. 

Generell ist es nur eine Frage der tolleranz der Mitmenschen Ich selbst spiel WOW allerdings beschränkt sich mein Spielzeit im Regelfall auf Maximal 3 Std. die Woche inkl. Wochende jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Ich finde es handelt sich hier um ein sehr gutes Spiel dass mir die Zeit kurzweilig vertreibt. 

In diesem Sinne seht dass nicht so eng und geniest einfach den Spaß den ihr mit dieserm Game habt.

Eines Tages werden die Server Eh abgeschaltet aber so lange werde ich spielen.

Schönes Wochende


----------



## Dread01 (20. Februar 2009)

Solange man die Verantwortung abgiebt und sich nicht um sein Leben kümmert kanns nicht besser werden.
Ob daran das böse "WoW" schuld ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Anstelle zu jammern und derart haarstreubende Beispiele zu bringen ´ala: "mein Freund macht dies und jenes aber ich halte ihn nicht (mehr) davon ab weil ..."
halte ich für erschreckender.
Denn wer resigniert sollte definitv seine Beziehung überdenken.

Alternativ kann man aber WoW wieder zu Satan erklären und die Inqisition drauf los lassen.
Oder aber: kümmert euch um das was euch wichtig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Ohne mir irgendwas durchzulesen oder in eine möglicherweise vorhandene Konversation einzugreifen:

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist: WoW hat einen schlechten Ruf? So gut wie jeder in meiner Klasse spielt WoW. Ich höre selten Leute über WoW lästern. Zumindest Leute die man für voll nehmen kann. LEute die nie ein PC Spiel angerührt haben kann man im Zusammenhang mit lästereien über WoW z.B. nicht für voll nehmen. :>


----------



## Varitu (20. Februar 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> Jo ich weis was du meins. bei mir inner schule (bin 10te klasse also heult net rum das kinder wow zocken bin nähmlich keins mehr)




Hhm, dann bist wohl mehr als einmal sitzengeblieben?!
Oder jemand der meint mit 16 schon erwachsen zu sein. Mal schauen wie du in ein paar Jahren darüber denkst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema schlechter RUf von WoW. 

Ein paar andere Beispiele: 

Verteufelt wird doch immer daß, was gerade in den Medien läuft. Jahrelang haben alle fröhlich Conterstrike LAN-Partys gefeiert, Doom und Quake gezockt.
Nun wo es Amokläufer gab die auch die Spiele gespielt haben, ist der Grund schon "gefunden".

Und schon werden alle Spieler von den Medien in eine Schublade geschoben. Alle die selber nicht spielen sehen die nächste Generation von Attentätern großwerden.

Dann (Klein)Kinder die als hyperaktiv eingestuft werden. Komisch das deren Anzahl immer größer wird.
Kommt es vielleicht daher, daß alle Kinder die aktiver sind als normale gleich die Diagnose erhalten? Vielleicht weil die Eltern keinen Bock haben sich drum zu kümmern (und die Kleinen daher quengeln), oder weil die Eltern die Kinder vom einen (Spiele, Sport, Treffen)Termin zum anderen schicken um selber ihre Ruhe zu haben. Und sich dann wundern warum die Kinder am Sonntag total überdreht sind.
Ich brauchte als Kind immer was zu tun und wollte was machen. Auch als Erwachsener habe ich nie Lust drauf lange rumsitzen und abhängen; ich brauche etwas zu tun (Arbeiten in Form von schrauben, reparieren, tüffteln).

Sollte ich mal zum Doc gehen und mir Tabletten verschreiben lassen?

Der Ruf von WoW:

WoW ist einfach ein mehr oder weniger komplexses Rollenspiel. Eine Vielzahl von Spieler kämpft sich durch eine Welt die an das Mittelalter erinnert. Von daher kann man sagen, das es eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf haben.

Negativ auf den Ruf wirken sich da Dinge aus wie;

-Suchtis die den ganzen Tag nur noch WoW im Kopf haben. Und scheinbar auch nichts anderes mit ihrem Leben anzufangen wissen. Diese tauchen dann hier und da in den Medien auf, was dann dementsprechend aufgebläht wird. <--- größter Faktor für schlechten Ruf von WoW

-Der Zeitfaktor der für "Sucht"(von Außenstehenden gesehen) gebraucht wird. WoW ist äußerst Zeitintensiv um das absolute Maximum herauszuholen. (aber bei welchem Spiel/Hobby ist das nicht so?)

-Soziale Inkompetenz von Spielern. Es gibt genug Noobs die scheinbar noch nie mit Menschen Kontakt hatten. (Vielleicht wissen sie auch nicht die anderen Spieler Menschen sind). Dagegen hilft meistens schon einfach den "Allgemeinen Channel" auszublenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Selber kann ich jedem empfehlen WoW mal anzutesten. habe damals mit viel Skepsis(wegen den negativen Berichten) mal testweise angefangen und bin seid gut 2 Jahren daran hängengeblieben. Vorher habe ich nur "Killerspiele" gespielt. Und trotzdem habe ich mich normal entwickelt.

Ach, bevor die Frage aufkommt; Ob ich süchtig nach WoW bin? Zum Teil bestimmt, da ich gerne Zeit mit WoW und dem drumherum(Webseiten und zeitschriften) verbringe. Wobei ich nur den Multiplayerteil mag. Immer nur alleine questen und farmen wär auf die dauer öde, da iust mir meine zeit zu schade. WoW lebt bei mir vom (gildeninternen) Miteinander beim Spielen und quatschen im TS.(auch über Dinge die nix mit dem Spiel zu tun haben).

Gruß Varitu (Ich hoffe mal man kann den Zusammenhang rauslesen, ist etwas länger geworden als ursprünglich geplant) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (20. Februar 2009)

Sweet20 schrieb:


> ... oder wenn er im schlaf seinen cha namen ruft ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solange er es nicht bei anderen "Aktivitäten tut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Musste mal sein etwas Spass hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Varitu (20. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Solange er es nicht bei anderen "Aktivitäten tut!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (20. Februar 2009)

> Solange man die Verantwortung abgiebt und sich nicht um sein Leben kümmert kanns nicht besser werden.
> Ob daran das böse "WoW" schuld ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Anstelle zu jammern und derart haarstreubende Beispiele zu bringen ´ala: "mein Freund macht dies und jenes aber ich halte ihn nicht (mehr) davon ab weil ..."
> ...



und das willst du ner 20 jährigen, verheirateten mutter erzählen?! lächerlich...

klingt für mich nur wie ein weiteres haltloses, nicht stechendes argument probleme zu rechtfertigen.

weiter vorne im thema haben zwei spezialisten mehrfach versucht zu erklären das es besser ist wow zu spielen als "jeden tag saufen zu gehen"...
sicher, saufen ist auch nicht wirklich ein super hobby, aber der kern der aussagen ist doch nur, das die eigene problematik mit anderen schlimmeren beispielen beschönigt wird! 
aber was hat das schon mit dem gefarhrenpotential der sucht zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, dass der schlechte Ruf dadurch zustande kommt, dass in der Gesellschaft die negativen Beispiele viel stärker auffallen, als die positiven. Ein WoW-Spieler, der gelegentlich zockt und nebenbei aber auch anderen Hobbies nachgeht, wird nicht sonderlich viel Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Wenn hingegen jemand nur noch davor hängt, seinen Job und seine Familie vernachlässigt und am Ende aus eigener Dummheit abstürzt, dann landet er früher oder später in der Bildzeitung. Und das ist der Moment, wo Eltern und Politiker aufmerksam werden. Niemand interessiert sich für 99% Gelegenheitsspieler, Aufregung ruft nur der eine hervor, der in eine Sucht verfällt. Und wenn dadurch das Bild entsteht, dass WoW süchtig macht und Grund für soziale Isolation ist, dann braucht man sich über den schlechten Ruf des Spiels nicht zu wundern. 

Zum Thema Sucht: 

Ein Suchtkranker braucht immer Hilfe, egal ob es um ein Spiel, um Drogen oder Alkohol geht. Resignation ist das schlimmste, was man machen kann. Der Süchtige selbst wird seine Sucht nie selbst erkennen und etwas daran ändern, weil ihm sein Verhalten normal vorkommt. Lässt man ihn nun damit alleine und stellt alle Bemühungen ein, wird er immer tiefer in die Sucht rutschen. Stark zu bleiben ist nicht leicht, aber auf lange Sicht die einzige Möglichkeit, einem kranken Menschen zu helfen.


----------



## Thevike (20. Februar 2009)

Zuerst einmal @TE: Deine Einstellung gegenüber Ballerspielen ist auch nicht besser. Sie sind nicht illegal, machen nicht gewalttätig oder sonst irgendwie zum Terroristen! (Ich hab eher den Eindruck bekommen ruhiger geworden zu sein seit ich Ballerspiele spiele. Stressabbau kann eben doch was helfen!)

Dann zu WoW:
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Neid etc. zu tun. Die globale Grundeinstellung gegenüber technischen und virtuellen Welten ist die unserer Großeltern (traurig aber wahr) und zwar ziemlich ablehnend. Es ist viel mehr WoW als Spiel verhöhnt, als soziale Indifferenzen die daraus hervorgehen können. Oder mit den Worten eines Kritikers ausgedrückt: Wer sich auf so etwas einlässt, ist halt nicht besser als irgendein Junkie der mit ner Spritze im Arm in der Gosse liegt (Drogen sind ja immerhin ebenfalls gesellschaftlich abgelehnt).

Wenn du dir selbst einen Gefallen tun willst, mach eine klare Trennung zwischen WoW und deinem RL (funktioniert bei mir optimal). Um Vorurteilen aus dem Weg zu gehen muss dein Umfeld ja nicht wissen was du mit deiner Freizeit anstellst! Sollen sie reden und sich wundern was einer den Tag lang macht, aber das ist besser als dauernd mit einem angewiderten Blick begrüßt zu werden (was in extremen Fällen durchaus passieren kann).

Diese sozialpolitische Grundeinstellung lehne ich extrem ab! Nur durch solche "Verschwörungen" sind schließlich größere Misstände in der Gesellschaft entstanden (rechtsextreme Neigungen etc.). Die Medien tragen daran nicht nur in geringen Teilen die Schuld (welche seit Jahren arg subjektive Dokumentationen zu dem Thema machen und in der Regel nur die größten Kritiker an die Bewertung heranlassen).

Das WoW mehr als andere Spiele in der Kritik steht liegt lediglich daran, das es so bekannt ist. Eine Hasspredigt gegen AoC und RoM ist doch nur halb so effektiv wie gegen WoW, anders ausgedrückt: Warum auf chemische Ableitungen von Drogen eingehen, wenn man auch sagen kann: "Böses XTC!"

MfG Thevike, Shooter- und WoW-Spieler ohne Schuldgefühle.

Edit: Hab den Abschnitt mit der Sucht vergessen (tut mir leid >.<). Aber da könnt ihr die 500 Vorposter gerne hier einfügen. Sucht ist ein gerne verwendetes Argument gegen WoW (und andere Spiele). Das Suchpotential besteht sehe ich voll und ganz ein, daher sollte man auch sehr darauf achten nicht in diese Schiene zu rutschen. Aber auch dieses Argument ist eine schwere Verallgemeinerung (siehe letzter Abschnitt des Mainposts).


----------



## Arasouane (20. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich hab WoW 1.5 Jahre gespielt und komme zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis.

Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich. Erschreckend wenige haben das Spiel im Griff. Und das beruht auf einem Sample von ca. 500 leuten. das ist eine reine schätzung aus den "Freunden" ingame + Bekanntschaften der unzähligen random-gruppen.

Für mich war das Aufhören mit WoW ähnlich schwer wie das rauchen zu stoppen. Und innerhalb von WoW wird die Sucht ebenso geistreich bestritten wie Raucher "rationale" Gründe finden, warum es in Ordnung ist. 

Jeder soll machen was er will in seiner Freizeit, aber persönlich hab ich schon insofern die Konsequenz gezogen, dass ich anderen gefühlvoll von WoW abrate. Also keine Hasspredigt...das macht es nur interessanter.

Lg


----------



## Arasouane (20. Februar 2009)

hoppla...doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaner (20. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal direkt aber bestimmt sein wollte würde ich gerne sagen, das ein solches
Denken und Handeln in einer jugendlichen Ausbildung nichts zu suchen hat. Punkt.

Bei der Personalwahl spielen Chefs oder Verantwortliche gerne mit Pseudowissenschaften oder
sind von ihren eigenen Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit so felsenfest überzeugt, dass sich
die doch für das Unternehmen entscheidende Personalwahl zu einer Vorurteilswahl degradiert.

Wenn man Hobby, Neigungen, Wohnort o.ä. in eine Personalwahl einfließen läßt betreibt man
nichts anderes als Kaffeesatzleserei.

Jugendliche stecken vor, während und lange Zeit nach der Ausbildung in einer Entwicklungs-
phase. Entscheidend ist aber, welche(n) Mitarbeiter(in) ich für die langjährige Zukuft ausbilde.
Seine spätere Persönlichkeit oder Fähigkeit läßt sich während der Entwilcklungsphase fast oder
gar nicht ausmachen, da sie sich in der Phase sogar mehrmals ändern kann.

Viel wichtiger ist eigentlich in der Personalwahl, ob der/die Bewerber(in) die grundlegende schulische
Qualifizierung vorlegen kann und ob er überhaupt wirklich eine Ausbilung in diesem Bereich 
erwünscht.

Auf den Punkt gebracht: WoW hat in einer Personalentscheidung aber auch wirklich nichts zu suchen.

MfG


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2009)

*heul*

Heulheul!
....Nein, ich habe auch eine Meinung dazu!

Ich finde es unanfechtbar, das das "Hobby" Onlinespiel dem Sport gegenüber echt schwach ausfällt!
Nicht nur, weil ich selber zu den Sportlern gehöre, sondern, weil ich zudem Sozialarbeiterin bin und weiß, was das Wort "Teamplay" bedeuten kann!

Viele hier mögen das nicht hören, und wehe meinem ersten Schreibfehler, der wird geahndet!

Ich arbeite mit den kaputteren Kids, nicht mit den Azubis. 

.....Ich könnte sonst wohin spucken, wenn ich höre, das jemand abgelehnt wird, weil er Wow als Hobby angibt! Am besten spuck ich auf alle die so denken, ihr habts verdient!

Ich habe immer noch gewisse Vorurteile gegenüber den Leuten, die 16 Stunden am Tag online sind...trotzdem sinds  Menschen!°,,,,° 

Aber, lieber Arbeitskollege, wenn man keinem eine Chance gibt, schürt man das Feuer!
Wenn ich denen, die eh keine Chance haben, keine Chance anrechne....dann bin ich Schuld am Leid der Welt!
Denk drüber nach und ich möchte gerne per PM eine Antwort!


----------



## nekori (21. Februar 2009)

also zum thema, politiker eltern usw.

ich denke mal die sind das nicht gewohnt überhaupt mit dem umgang des pc´s  bzw allgemein spielen am pc! zu mal man wirklcih viel zeit investiere muss um erfolgreich in wow zu raiden. und der ruf wird auch von einigen kranken spielern verschändelt indem die irgend ein krankes zeug machen, nicht mehr essen und vor dem pc sterben oder so..

tjo wir können nur leider nichts dazu der mensch hatte wohl probleme im rl und das lag net wirklich an wow denke ich..


naja ok anders thema wäre das...


----------



## Dread01 (21. Februar 2009)

@ Hardcore:

ich wiederhole mich ja gerne: nenn mir eine Tätigkeit die von Menschen, außnahmslos für gut befunden und nicht bekrittelt wurde.
Solltest du dazu nicht in der Lage sein wäre ich mit dem Urteil, das ich einer 20 Jährige Mutter nicht erzählen könne, sie solle besser über Ihre Beziehung nachdenken als zu resignieren, nicht derart schnell bei der Hand.

Allgemein:
Die Verantwortung für sein Leben trägt jeder selbst - natürlich ist es auch so das uns äußere Umstände in Situationen bringen können die schwierig und/oder unangenehm sind.
Allerdings steht dann die Frage aus ob Onlinespiele, Drogen, Alkohol, egoistisches Verhalten der "Machthaber", etc. verantwortlich sind, mich als Person, in soziale Aus geschoben zu haben oder ob ich evtl. schon im Vorfeld etwas hätte tun können um den Absturz zu verhindern.

Aussen vor sind bitte Extrembeispiele zu halten an denen sich jeder gerne aufhängt.
Würde es aber danach gehen sollte man auch keinen Sport excessiv betreiben, denn auch da ist schon so mancher 20 - 30 Jähriger gestorben.

Unterm Strich: nicht Wow oder Blizzard ist für euer Leben verantwortlich, das Seit nur ihr.
Und ja, ich spiele auch Wow, habe ein intaktes Privatleben, einen Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odis74 (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich muß sagen das hier einige Beiträge doch von recht geistiger Inkompetenz sind.
Wie aber auch der eine oder andere schon Ansatzweise angedeutet hat, ist der Ruf egal von was ind er heutigen Zeit sehr stark abhängig was die Boulevard-medien daraus machen. Sei es Fehrnsehen oder Presse.
Sie alleine haben in der heutigen Gesellschafft die möglichkeit alle möglichen Beiträge so zu manipulieren das der großteil der Menschheit daran glaubt.
Unabhängige Medien? Fehlanzeige. Auch wenn sich irgendein Medienblatt oder Mediensender als unabhängig und neutral bezeichnet heißt das lange nicht das er es auch ist.
Es geht nur um Macht, Geld und Politik. Und wenn man mit Wow Geld verdiehnen kann egal was man für einen Beitrag sendet oder schreibt dann wird das rücksichtslos gemacht.
Was stört es die Presse bei fast 13 Mio Spielern? WoW hat solch einen mächtigen Status erhalten, das es im Endefekt kaum eine Rolle spielt ob es gute oder schlechte Nachrichten sind.

Andersrum schaut Euch doch mal das aktuelle Fernsehprogramm an! Was kommt denn da zur Zeit gescheites oder Sinnvolles?
Raus aus Deutschland, Rein nach Deutschland, Kocharena.... usw. Das is doch alles gequirlter Mist um die Menschheit zu verdummen.

In dem Fall würde ich fast sagen das sogar WoW als modernes Gesellschaftsspiel die besseren Argumente hat als dieses Verdummungsfernsehen.

Ein anderer Beitrag betrifft Freunde in Wow. Mh, also ich würde sie ehr als Bekannte oder so bezeichnen wenn sie nicht gerade in meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschafft wohnen und ich mit denen öfter was im RL unternehme.


also in dem Sinne.........


----------



## Syriora (21. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...



Manchmal frage ich mich ehrlich, was manche Firmen für Azubis haben.

Ich war selber in Ausbildung, bin jetzt seit kurzem arbeitslos (Bewerbungen etc sind bereits raus, schreibe auch immer noch), hab eine Gildenleitung, spiele WoW, betreue die Webseite und hab nebenbei noch ganz problemlos ein RL, wo ich mich mit Freunden treffe, Zeitung lese, mir anschaue, was in der Welt passiert.

Und mir wird ohne Probleme bestätigt, dass ich soziale Kompetenzen und auch Allgemeinwissen habe.
Pauschal alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist absolut falsch.

Mal angenommen, das Gespräch würde echt einwandfrei aussehen, sprich soziale Kompetenzen vorhanden, Allgemeinbildung ebenso, Fähigkeiten passen, am Schluss wird aber die Frage nach WoW gestellt und es stellt sich raus, er spielt, würde er dann deswegen abgelehnt? Und gerade als jemand, der in der Personalabteilung arbeitet, finde ich, kann man so pauschal nicht verurteilen. 

Gruß Syri


----------



## Dwarfhunter2 (21. Februar 2009)

Als erstes muss ich sagen das ich 15 bin ich geh in die 9klasse raide nur am we wenn meine Freunde nichts vorhaben. Doch ich kenne jemanden die machen das anderum das heißt die gehen nur mit freunden weg wenn kein raid ist. UND da her kommt der Schlechte ruf weil sich die anderen das nicht vorstellen können das  für ihn ein spiel mehr spaß macht als mit uns um die häuser zu ziehen.


----------



## evalux (21. Februar 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich hab WoW 1.5 Jahre gespielt und komme zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis.
> 
> Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich.



Du hast es doch überlebt.



> Erschreckend wenige haben das Spiel im Griff.



Wo liegt das Problem ? Mehr als 80% der Spieler sind Noobs, na und ?



> Für mich war das Aufhören mit WoW ähnlich schwer wie das rauchen zu stoppen. Und innerhalb von WoW wird die Sucht ebenso geistreich bestritten wie Raucher "rationale" Gründe finden, warum es in Ordnung ist.



Welchen Grund gibts denn, mit WoW aufzuhören ? 12 Euro im Monat ? Die erschreckende Erkentnis, dass man nichts anderes mehr braucht ? Schnauze voll vom Gruppendruck ? Die erschreckende Erkenntnis dass du das Spiel mehr liebst als deine Waschnamschine ?

Ganz ehrlich: Sucht is für mich erst relevant, wenns mir schadet.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Du hast es doch überlebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das jetzt so zu verharmlosen und witzig darzustellen, ist wirklich unangebracht. Es ist ganz einfach ein Fakt, dass das Spiel durchaus manchen Menschen aufgrund von Sucht schadet. Dass da nicht jeder gleich anfällig ist, ist klar. Auch ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, WoW jemals einem Freund vorzuziehen. Trotzdem ist eben ein Suchtpotential da.


----------



## Xaner (21. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> [...]Es ist ganz einfach ein Fakt, dass das Spiel durchaus manchen Menschen aufgrund von Sucht schadet. Dass da nicht jeder gleich anfällig ist, ist klar.[...]
> [...]  Trotzdem ist eben ein Suchtpotential da.[...]



Meine persönliche Meinung: 95% die sich selbst als WoW süchtig einschätzen, sind es nicht wirklich.

Aus medizinischer Sicht spricht man einfach gesagt auch erst von einer Sucht, wenn man wirklich
Schaden für sich und andere erleidet und selbst es als ein Problem ansieht. Die Pharma-
industrie und Fachkliniken sehen dabei jedoch einen rießigen Markt, den es abzuschöpfen gilt.
Boulevardmedien greifen es auf und nutzen es für ihre Zwecke.

Man darf Begeisterung nicht mit Sucht verwechseln. 

Ich kann mich noch gut damals erinnern, als man von Fernsehsucht spracht, wenn man länger als
2h täglich vor einem schwarz/weiß Bildschirm saß.

*40 Jahre saßen Leute beruflich den ganzen Tag vor einem Bildschirm und sind weder verrückt,
krank oder verstrahlt worden. *


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe das auch nicht so eng, wie das jetzt vielleicht wirkt. Aber als totalen Witz sollte man das eben nicht darstellen, das wollte ich damit sagen.

Die Frage ist doch, wie man den Ruf von Gamern in der Allgemeinheit verbessern kann. Und die Allgemeinheit glaubt eben, dass wir süchtige Freaks sind die kein RL kennen. Was die Gamerschaft versuchen muss, ist, diese Ansicht zu verändern. Wie man das anstellt ist eine andere Frage, bei der man die Ursachen für diese Vorurteile suchen müsste.
Jedoch kann dies sicher nicht durch eine solche Verharmlosung, wie sie evalux angewendet hat, erreichen. Das wollte ich damit sagen, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.-


----------



## Tobilerone (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir den Thread jetzt mal ansatzweise durchgelesen und weil ich das Thema eigentl. ziemlich interessant finde, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben! ;D
Doch um mich hier gleich mal zu outen, ich selbst spiele kein WoW... Bin irgendwie nie über die Probephase hinausgekommen und das Spiel gefällt mir aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht, aber das steht hier ja erstmal nicht zur Debatte!
Trotzdem spiele ich gerne und ich denke ab und an auch relativ häufig (Online-) Games, wor allem RPGs wie WaR, HdRO, GW, EgoShooter wie CSS, CoD4, aber auch mal ein Strategiespiel wie zB Company of Heroes...
Allerdings fehlt mir manchmal einfach die Zeit für meine diversen virtuellen Aktivitäten, oder meine Eltern stressen mich (bin 17 und gehe in die 11te Klasse)! Wenn ich mal ein Wochenende überhaupt nix zu tun habe, spiel ich dann auch gerne mal ein bisschen länger (als mir eigenl. gut tut xD) aber das ist ja auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man genug Zeit hat und am nächsten Morgen ausschlafen kann...
Ich würde von mir persönlich behaupten, dass ich ein relativ normales Umfeld habe, sei es jetzt durch Freunde die ich vom Sport kenne, oder von der Schule... Einige meiner besten Freunde sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann (sehr) aktive WoWler, mit denen ich mich trotzdem super verstehe und weswegen ich eigentl. auch keine, bzw. wenige Vorurteile gegen das Spiel habe...
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir ein vllt. ein bisschen nerdiger aber dafür total netter und lustiger WoW spieler viel lieber als irgendein total beliebter Topsportler der aber total prolomäßig rüberkommt. Das lustige hierbei ist aber auch, dass ich einige WoW Spieler kenne, auf die dieses Klischee von wegen Nerd usw. überhaupt nicht zutrifft und denen man gar nicht glauben mag, wenn sie von WoW erzählen.
Naja, generell vertrete ich die Meinung, jeder sollte seine Freizeit so gestalten, wie er es für richtig hält und ich denke so sehen es die meisten Leute in meinem Freundeskreis... Deswegen hab ich mich eigentl. auch immer gegen solche Vorurteile generell gegenüber Menschen die aktiv virtuelle Spiele spielen gewehrt und stehe auch gerne dazu, dass ich den ein oder anderen Abend in einem Fantasyuniversum verbringe :-)

Soweit zu meiner Vorgeschichte (ob überhaupt jemand bis hierher gelesen hat? ^^):
Jedenfalls würde ich mich als ziemlich durchschnittlich bezeichnen, bin sicher nicht der absolute Hengst und angesagteste Typ auf der ganzen Schule, aber ich sehe mich jetzt auch nicht als totalen Vollspacken (aber wer würde das schon von sich selbst behaupten^^)! Jedenfalls bin ich zufrieden und wenn ich jemandem nicht passe, ist das ja nicht mein Problem!
Mir ist nur in letzter Zeit unheimlich vor Augen geführt worden, dass man sich auch schnell zum Außenseiter wird, wenn man kein WoW spielt... Das fängt im Freundeskreis ganz harmlos an von wegen: "Hey wolln wir Freitag Abend wieder mal alle zusammen was machen oder mal da un da hingehen?" - "Nee sorry Freitag nicht, da hab ich gerade Proberaid bei XY!" - "Okay und wie siehts mit Samstag aus?" - "Puhh, ne! Da mach ich mit meine Stammgruppe die un die Instanz!" und so weiter und sofort. Das klingt jetzt wie ein billiges Rollenspiel, ist mir aber in den letzten Wochen häufiger so passiert!
Auch in der Pause fühl ich mich manchmal ein bisschen verlassen, wenn dann manchmal gefachsimpelt wird, wie dieser und jene Boss gelegt werden sollte, wer auf dem Server XY die absolute Hammergilde und wie der letzte Arenkampf abgelaufen ist...
Manchmal stehe ich einfach nur dabei und weiß nicht mehr genau worum es überhaupt geht... Natürlich müssen diese Fachgespräche natürlich öfters mal bis in den Unterricht verlängert werden, was ehrlich gesagt manchmal einfach tierisch nervig ist. Besonders dann, wenn man mir als absolutem Laien erklären will, wie man diese und diese Instanz zu bewältigen hat, sorry Leute aber es interessiert mich einfach nicht...
Viel schlimmer ist allerdings, dass alles andere total in den Hintergrund gerät. "Hey, ich fahr mit meinem Vater über die Feiertage nochmal Skifahren und hab noch einen Platz frei. Willst du mitkommen?" - "Nee, geht nich, meine Eltern stressen mich wieder total wegen meiner letzten Klausur! Von wegen ich würde nur noch WoW spielen und so..."

Natürlich handelt es sich bei meiner Auflistung nur um persönliche Erfahrungen, die in meiner absolut subjektiven Wahrnehmung teilweise sicherlich ein wenig überspitzt sein können.
Was ich damit nur sagen will ist: Spielt von mir aus soviel ihr wollt, aber wundert euch nicht, dass euch auf einmal eure Umwelt fremd wird! Wundert euch nicht wenn ihr von anderen belächelt werdet, wenn euer einziges Gesprächsthema eure virtuellen Reisen sind! Wundert euch nicht, wenn sich eure RL freunde von euch abwenden, weil ihr lieber raiden geht als mit ihnen wegzugehen! Letztendlich muss jeder selber dahinter kommen, was gut für ihn/ sie ist und was vllt. einfach zu viel... Aber wenn man sich nur mit der Freundin trifft um mit ihr zusammen WoW zu spielen, dann läuft da in meinen Augen etwas absolut schief! ; )

Also das wars von mir, gn8 und zockt nicht mehr so lange...

greets!


----------



## Nexilein (22. Februar 2009)

Parademic schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass Diablo und WoW alles sind nur keine RPGs


WoW ist sehr wohl ein RPG, aber eben ein MMorpg. Leider scheinen sich "Massive Multiplayer" und "Anspruchsvoll, herausfordernd" nicht wirklich miteinander vereinbaren zu lassen... Fast Food Gesellschaft eben...



Parademic schrieb:


> [...]die community ist größtenteils unter aller Sau.
> 
> Das ist der Grund, der viele Leute abschreckt.



/ack


----------



## Arasouane (22. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Sucht is für mich erst relevant, wenns mir schadet.



Das Problem sind auch Folgeschäden, wie kaputte Wirbelsäule. (Beim Rauchen stellen sich die Schäden auch sehr spät erst ein.) Und das baut sich über Jahre auf. Ich kann hier als schlechte  Beispiel vorangehen. Wenn ich schon 17 Jahre Ausbildung vorwiegend sitzend mache, hätt ich wohl lieber sport machen sollen, als als Ausgleich Lan-Games zu spielen. 

Und wenn ich mein Sample aus nefarian hernehme, dann waren es sehr viele schüler aber auch büro-hengste, die bereits 8h gesessen sind und dann noch 6h WoW (oder anderes Spiel) drauf gepackt haben. 

Ich hab natürlich auch gemäßigte Spieler kennengelernt. Aber erschreckend wenige....


----------



## Kiluan (22. Februar 2009)

Es existiert keine WoW sucht an sich, es existiert nur eine Spielesucht.
Wenn man WoW zockt setz der Körper Dopamin frei und man fühlt sich glücklich.
Man fühlt sich glücklich dadurch das einem WoW massenhaft kleine Erfolgserlebnise ausschüttet und man diese unbedingt wiederholen will.
Man ist nicht WoW süchtig, sondern eher süchtig nach Spass/ Zufriedenheit.
Der einzige Grund wieso WoW runtergemacht wird, ist der das es das beste Spiel ist und man so beim zocken am glücklichsten ist. Wenn ein besseres Spiel kommen würde währe man nach dem "süchtig".


Mehr zu Dopamin: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopamin


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (22. Februar 2009)

*seufz* über dieses Thema kann man lange diskutieren , und beide seiten haben gute argumente  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Februar 2009)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Es existiert keine WoW sucht an sich, es existiert nur eine Spielesucht.
> Wenn man WoW zockt setz der Körper Dopamin frei und man fühlt sich glücklich.
> Man fühlt sich glücklich dadurch das einem WoW massenhaft kleine Erfolgserlebnise ausschüttet und man diese unbedingt wiederholen will.
> Man ist nicht WoW süchtig, sondern eher süchtig nach Spass/ Zufriedenheit.



Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du damit gerade ausgesagt hast, dass Blizzard WoW gezielt auf süchtigmachend getrimmt hat und damit entweder sie oder das Spiel DOCH an dem Suchtverhalten die Schuld tragen? Denn irgendwie glaube ich, dass du diese Aussage nicht beabsichtigt hast.



> Der einzige Grund wieso WoW runtergemacht wird, ist der das es das beste Spiel ist und man so beim zocken am glücklichsten ist. Wenn ein besseres Spiel kommen würde währe man nach dem "süchtig".



Falsch formuliert. Blizzard bemüht sich nur, den Spielern in gewissen, anfangs möglichst kurzen Zeitabständen "Belohnungen" zu geben, damit man auch ja nicht aufhört zu spielen. Das bedeutet, dass man quasi permanent auf einem "Glückshormon-Trip" bleibt, zumindest in der Anfangsphase. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass das Spiel irgendwelche besonderen Qualitäten hat.


----------



## Saberclaw (22. Februar 2009)

Ja WoW hat einen schlechten Ruf, der sich dann natürlich verbreitet und das auch noch auf Leute, die das einfach mal glauben, was der lieber Herr Vater beispielsweise den anderen Eltern erzählt.

Das Geheimnis is einfach, dass man damit umgehen muss. Meine Leute nehmen mich ziemlich oft aufs Korn deswegen, aber was solls^^. Es macht Spaß und wer sich mit dem Spiel net beherrschen an, der krepiert eben wie einige vorm PC, woraus dieser Ruf unter anderem auch entspringt.

Neid hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun, eher das bereits angesprochene Unverständnis.


----------



## Xaner (22. Februar 2009)

Ach wisst ihr, ich bin eigentlich nach der öffentlichen Meinung auch süchtig.

*Ich gehe leider 5 mal die Woche in die Arbeit und verbringe dort dann am Tag über 10h.
Schuld daran ist nur mein Chef! Der gibt mir am 15. des Monats so viel
Geld dass ich einfach nicht aufhören kann wieder hin zu gehen.*


----------



## Kiluan (22. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du damit gerade ausgesagt hast, dass Blizzard WoW gezielt auf süchtigmachend getrimmt hat und damit entweder sie oder das Spiel DOCH an dem Suchtverhalten die Schuld tragen? Denn irgendwie glaube ich, dass du diese Aussage nicht beabsichtigt hast.


Wer sagt das sie es aufs süchtigmachen getrimmed haben? Als sie das Spiel in Auftrag gegeben haben, meinten sie sich nicht: "Und macht es schön süchtig!!!" WoW wurde vor 10 Jahren in Entwicklung gegeben, damals war sich bestimmt niemand über den Ausmaß den es erreicht hat bewusst. Zudem bis dahin MMORPG eher unbekannt waren und Taktik und Egoshooter regierten.
Außerdem will Blizzard natürlich das sie ihr Spiel spielen. Sie verdienen Geld daran und wenn das jetzt so verwerflich klingt: Was ist mit der Tabakindustrie? Die macht genau das selbe nur 200x härter.



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Falsch formuliert. Blizzard bemüht sich nur, den Spielern in gewissen, anfangs möglichst kurzen Zeitabständen "Belohnungen" zu geben, damit man auch ja nicht aufhört zu spielen. Das bedeutet, dass man quasi permanent auf einem "Glückshormon-Trip" bleibt, zumindest in der Anfangsphase. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass das Spiel irgendwelche besonderen Qualitäten hat.


Was redest du eigentlich?
1. Dopamin spielt sowieso neben der Sexualität eine große Rolle in unserem Leben. Man will ständig Dopamin haben. Wenn ein Spiel nicht darauf setzt kann man es inne Tonne hauen.
2. Viel Dopamin bekommt man eher in den ersten Leveln nicht. Schon am Level 10 braucht man ewig pro Level und das Leveln ist bis dahin die einzige wirklich Erfolgsquelle. Ich würde er sagen gegen Ende hin wird man bombadiert, weil es oft so ist das wenn man das Ziel erreicht hat einen die Lust verlässt.
3. Ich würde sagen das Spiel hat schon besondere Qualitäten, fangen wir doch schonmal damit an das nur dieses Spiel überhaupt dazu geführt hat das diese Website existiert.


----------



## Assor (22. Februar 2009)

Gerade gleichaltrige wollen oftmals verdrängen und sich von einem abheben, obwohl sie selbst 10h am Tag bei MSN rumsitzen oder einfach nur an youtube festkleben. Viele verstehen auch nicht das WoW durchaus, im Verhältnis zur Realität zwar einen geringeren, sozialen Aspekt hat. Und dann kommen da noch die furchtbar pösen und objektiven "Dokumentationen" und schon hat man ein Feindbild.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Februar 2009)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Wer sagt das sie es aufs süchtigmachen getrimmed haben? Als sie das Spiel in Auftrag gegeben haben, meinten sie sich nicht: "Und macht es schön süchtig!!!" WoW wurde vor 10 Jahren in Entwicklung gegeben, damals war sich bestimmt niemand über den Ausmaß den es erreicht hat bewusst. Zudem bis dahin MMORPG eher unbekannt waren und Taktik und Egoshooter regierten.



Ziemlich naive Ansicht. Glaubst du, WoW wäre zufällig so geworden wie es ist? Nein, denn Blizzard hat die Erfahrung von Diablo und Diablo 2 auf das Spiel übertragen. Und das "Sammeltrieb"-Prinzip funktioniert immer noch wunderbar.



> Außerdem will Blizzard natürlich das sie ihr Spiel spielen. Sie verdienen Geld daran und wenn das jetzt so verwerflich klingt: Was ist mit der Tabakindustrie? Die macht genau das selbe nur 200x härter.



Nur dass die Tabakindustrie dafür kritisiert wird. Blizzard wird dafür gelobt, was für ein "tolles Spiel" (*lach*) sie geschaffen haben.



> Was redest du eigentlich?
> 1. Dopamin spielt sowieso neben der Sexualität eine große Rolle in unserem Leben. Man will ständig Dopamin haben. Wenn ein Spiel nicht darauf setzt kann man es inne Tonne hauen.



Jain. Einerseits ist korrekt, dass das Prinzip auf alle Spiele zutrifft. Andererseits gibt es einerseits komplexe und schwierige Spiele, die einem Erfolgserlebnisse erst nach einem längeren Einarbeitungsprozess geben. Im MMO-Sektor wäre Eve ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Die bauen darauf, dass ein Spieler für diese Erfolge diese Einarbeitung in Kauf nimmt, aber riskieren dafür auch, dass eine Menge Leute frustriert abspringen, bevor die ersten Erfolgserlebnisse erreicht sind.

Und dann gibt es die sogenannten "Casual"-Spiele wie WoW, Diablo, WAR, usw., die diese Einarbeitung möglichst kurz halten und den Spieler mit Erfolgen geradezu zuballern, damit ihm bloß nicht langweilig wird. Ob bewusst oder nicht, diese Spiele sind darauf getrimmt, Nutzen aus dem "Suchtfaktor" zu ziehen.



> 2. Viel Dopamin bekommt man eher in den ersten Leveln nicht. Schon am Level 10 braucht man ewig pro Level und das Leveln ist bis dahin die einzige wirklich Erfolgsquelle. Ich würde er sagen gegen Ende hin wird man bombadiert, weil es oft so ist das wenn man das Ziel erreicht hat einen die Lust verlässt.



Lass mich raten: Du kennst wenige andere Rollenspiele, oder? WoW gehört, insbesondere nach den letzten Patches die die Levelgeschwindigkeit erhöht haben, zu den kleinschrittigsten Spielen die ich jemals erlebt habe. Zudem leveln im Low-Game nicht die einzige Erfolgsquelle ist, sondern auch Quests, Itemdrops, Instanzen, etc. Im Klartext dient alles, was den Spieler darauf hinweist dass gerade etwas "Außergewöhnliches" passiert ist dazu, ihn weiter "anzufixen". Dazu gehört selbst der nach langem Spielen kaum noch bewusst wahrgenommene "Quest Abgeschlossen!"-Sound.



> 3. Ich würde sagen das Spiel hat schon besondere Qualitäten, fangen wir doch schonmal damit an das nur dieses Spiel überhaupt dazu geführt hat das diese Website existiert.



Dazu äußere ich mich mal nicht weiter, denn alles was ich jetzt sagen könntewäre entweder eine dreiste Lüge, oder eine Beleidigung der Mehrheit der anwesenden User.

Es genügt zu sagen, dass dieses Forum einen nicht gerade angenehmen Umgangston hat, Diskussionen oft in Flamegewitter ausarten und die Rechtschreibung einer großen Zahl von Usern hier arg zu wünschen übrig lässt, selbst wenn man nicht besonders pingelig ist.


----------



## Ragaron (22. Februar 2009)

ist euch schon mal das spiel die sims aufgefallen ?
das spielt gibs seit 2000(das erste) das 2. ab 2004
und was denkt ihr wie viele leute das spielen
richtig 100millionen leute
das ist unglaublich aber wahr
habt ihr schon mal erlebt das ihr aufer strase laeuft oder was ich ich wo und einer wird als nerd bezeichnet weil er sims spielt ?
die sims ist das meistverkaufte und am meisten gespielte spiel der welt
das wurde akzeptiert "weil" es so viele spielen aber wow nicht.  warum ?
und "die sims" das spiel hat keine schlechten ruf


----------



## Orkalex (22. Februar 2009)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Es existiert keine WoW sucht an sich, es existiert nur eine Spielesucht.
> Wenn man WoW zockt setz der Körper Dopamin frei und man fühlt sich glücklich.
> Man fühlt sich glücklich dadurch das einem WoW massenhaft kleine Erfolgserlebnise ausschüttet und man diese unbedingt wiederholen will.
> Man ist nicht WoW süchtig, sondern eher süchtig nach Spass/ Zufriedenheit.
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, dass man nicht von WoW abhängig ist, sondern von Spaß/Zufriedenheit, denn das Gehirn speichert

positive Ereignisse und auch in dem Fall, dass man z.B in WoW etwas erreicht hat und setzt somit Dopamin frei.

Im Laufe der Zeit wird man dann süchtig nach WoW, da sich das Gehirn genau dieses Ereigniss gemerkt hat.

Wenn man süchtig nach Spaß/Zufriedenheit wäre müsste man ja auch mehr Lust auf andere Tätigkeiten haben die Spaß machen, wie z.B

Achterbahn fahren, in die Disko gehen,Sex usw.


----------



## Arasouane (23. Februar 2009)

Ragaron schrieb:


> ist euch schon mal das spiel die sims aufgefallen ?
> das spielt gibs seit 2000(das erste) das 2. ab 2004
> und was denkt ihr wie viele leute das spielen
> richtig 100millionen leute
> ...



Um das wirklich vergleichen zu können, hätt ich mal gerne einen direkten vergleich der nutzungsdauer.
Daher kommt glaub ich der ruf.

wie gesagt. Ich kann von meiner Erfahrung folgendes abschätzen:
90 % spielen es täglich
und davon spielen 70% mehr als 4h täglich und wochends mehr als 8h täglich.
die restlichen 30% spielen nen mix.

Und DAS is beängstigend. Wie sieht das bei sims aus?

Tipp: Es gibt ne beitrag über /played....und die Zahlen die da aufpoppen gehen auf keine kuhhaut.

lg


----------



## Papstw3 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich Spiele selber kein WoW mehr, seit ca. einen halben jahr hör ich immer öfter... ja wow Spielen nur Kranke suchtis..

Die haben alle durch die Medien Vorurteile. Durch etliche Talkshows und total übertriebene Reportagen.
Die die soetwas sagen haben zu 90% ka vom game und es noch nie gezoggt. Andere sagen WoW ist scheiße weil es geld kostet... *und sie es sich wohl nicht leisten können*

Es ist die frage was ist besser den Tag vorm Comp. zu verbringen oder sich sinnlose Talkshows reinzuziehen.
(Irgendwie ist beides unsinnig...)


----------



## evalux (23. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ziemlich naive Ansicht. Glaubst du, WoW wäre zufällig so geworden wie es ist? Nein, denn Blizzard hat die Erfahrung von Diablo und Diablo 2 auf das Spiel übertragen. Und das "Sammeltrieb"-Prinzip funktioniert immer noch wunderbar.



Das Ausnutzen eines Triebes macht noch keine Suchtabsicht.



> Nur dass die Tabakindustrie dafür kritisiert wird. Blizzard wird dafür gelobt, was für ein "tolles Spiel" (*lach*) sie geschaffen haben.



Sie HABEN ein tolles Spiel geschaffen, kannst du sagen was du willst. Besagte Triebe nutzen andere Spiele auch aus, mit weitaus weniger Erfolg.



> Ob bewusst oder nicht, diese Spiele sind darauf getrimmt, Nutzen aus dem "Suchtfaktor" zu ziehen.



Ah...ich wusste nicht, dass die Sehn"sucht" nach Anerkennung ein "Suchtfaktor" ist. Dann is ja Deutschland voll von Süchtigen, omg....



> Es genügt zu sagen, dass dieses Forum einen nicht gerade angenehmen Umgangston hat, Diskussionen oft in Flamegewitter ausarten und die Rechtschreibung einer großen Zahl von Usern hier arg zu wünschen übrig lässt, selbst wenn man nicht besonders pingelig ist.



Du warst noch nicht im ATTAC-Forum. So gesehen bist du echt verwöhnt.


----------



## evalux (23. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch nicht so eng, wie das jetzt vielleicht wirkt. Aber als totalen Witz sollte man das eben nicht darstellen, das wollte ich damit sagen.



Dann versuch mal, meine Antworten nich als Witz, sondern ernstgemeint zu betrachten. Und versuch mal drauf zu antworten.



> Die Frage ist doch, wie man den Ruf von Gamern in der Allgemeinheit verbessern kann.



Sollte man das ?

Gaming ist doch heutzutage das, was für eure Eltern oder Grosseltern Rock 'n Roll war. Nur das denen ihr Ruf schnuppe war, weil es damas "in" war, nen schlechten Ruf zu haben.

Die beste Möglichkeit, den Ruf von WoW zu ändern ist, es zu spielen. Rede da aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Eine Sache ist nur so schlecht wie der Nutzer!


WoW macht nicht süchtig.... es ist nicht die Schuld des Spieles wenn einer nicht aufhören kann es zu spielen


----------



## Error2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Ziehmlich witzig das Video ^^

Nur verstehen die meisten Nicht-WoWler den Spass an dem Video nicht.
Ich finde solche Videos tragen auch zum schlechten Ruf bei.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Iffadrim (24. Februar 2009)

na ja der Ruf ist nicht ganz unbegründet möchte ich sagen.

Ja ich bin bekennender WOW Spieler, aber dennoch gibt es andere Dinge die man macht.
Am We bleibt der Rechner aus, weil Freundin und auch unter der Woche wenn sie da ist, oder ich bei ihr bin.
Und dann geht man anderen Tätigkeiten nach.
Also ich lasse es mir nicht nehmen So morgen aufzustehen und meine 30-40 Bahnen schwimmen zu gehn, wo liegt das Problem.

Aber trotzdem darf ich mir ständig die Bezeichnung Suchti an den Kopf werfen lassen (Ausnahmen: meine Kumpels, die zum Teil selbst WOW spielen, die aber auch anderen Dingen nachgehen)
Ich würde mich über Zulauf für eine Pen&Paper RPG Gruppe sehr freuen.

Und meine Kumpels wohnen halt leider mehrere hundert Kilometer entfernt, da kann man ned einfach so mal kurz unter der Woche hinfahren um was zu unternehmen, da muss man mehr oder minder seine Kontakte schin aufs virtuelle beschränken.

Und mal ganz ehrlich...
wenn jmd Tag für Tag bis morgens um 2, 3 vor dem Rechner hängt um meinetwegen Rennspiele oder Shooter zu zocken, mit der Begründung er braucht mehr Skill sehe ich da keinen Unterschied.

Aber beim Thema Sucht und Suchtverhalten, da brauch ich nix zu sagen, da gibt es genug Expertenmeinungen, die besagen wann süchtig und wann nicht.
Die aktuellste Definition die ich gehört habe ( Betraf zwar Alkoholsucht, aber trotzdem) war:

Sucht ist dann, wenn die Person bereit ist wichtige soziale Kontakte, eine Beziehung oder gar den den Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes in Kauf zu nehmen, um der Sucht nachkommen zu können.

und ich finde das trifft es ganz gut, weil wenn man Leute als Suchtis bezeichnet nur weil sie surfen oder ebayen, finde ist das doch sehr drastisch, da müssen schon ein paar mehr Kriterien dazukommen, sonst wäre ja 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung wenn ned sogar noch mehr Suchties.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.

Das Video ist echt cool.
Aber am Ende muss ich sagen ... selber schuld.


----------



## Error2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> *fullquote*



Bin in einer ähnlichen Situation, und stimmen mit dir überein bezüglich Suchtverhalten.


----------



## Arasouane (24. Februar 2009)

...bitte wie geil ist das video...

und realistisch zugleich. Wie gesagt, ich hab viel zuviele solcher leute kennengelernt.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Das waren sehr sehr nette und hilfsbereite Leute. Um so mehr schmerzt es.

Wenn in ingame-trottel seine freundin und sein hobby für wow sterben läßt is mir das ja wurscht. Aber so...

Lg


----------



## Valenzius (24. Februar 2009)

Naja als ich mit WoW angefangen habe haben alle viele aus meiner Klasse immer gesagt, dass WoW ja soooo schlecht sei, süchtig mache und und und. Das lustige daran ist: Der Junge der am lautesten gesagt hat, dass WoW süchtig macht etc. spielt heute auch WoW und plappert mich jeden Tag zu wie imba er jetzt ist, weil er ja jetzt ein T7 Teil hat...

BTT: Ich denke das liegt daran, weil ihnen nur die schlechten Seiten bekannt sind. Das ist das selbe wie mit den Politkern ;-) Die Leute picken sich die schlechten raus und verallgemeinern.


----------



## Ragaron (24. Februar 2009)

ich lebe im moment in irland und habe hier einen kumpel der auch wow spielt
hier in irland und uk, kannst du sagen das du es spielt und die leute sagen dann: na und was ist daran so schlimm
in anderen laendern gibt es keine so schlechten ruf von wow, weil die leute es einfach akzeptieren
von arbeit training nachbarn usw
nur in deutschland ist das so
und hier ist auch wow werbung im fernsehen und die haben schon vom spiel gehoert


----------



## Iffadrim (25. Februar 2009)

In Deutschland wird alles unter "kritischen" Aspekten gesehen.
Wir brüsten uns damit die fortschrittlichsten in Sachen Innovation und Umweltschutz zu sein,
aber das Gedankengut ist mit Sicherheit "Prähistorisch"

in diesem Sinne....

danke Dr. Schäuble und Co




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infinty (25. Februar 2009)

Ballerspiele zu spielen ist normal, obwohl verboten. ????????
Öhm...Hab ich was verpasst??????


----------



## Genmokai (25. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> "wie kann man den ruf von gamern verbessern?"
> 
> Sollte man das ?
> 
> ...



scheiße du hast recht. thema für mich geschlossen. 

give your best, fuck the rest.

wir sehen uns ingame.

lg genmo


----------



## Nekrophilia (25. Februar 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe dein post gelesen, und wenn ich drüber nachdenke.. Wörter wie Neid/Ballerspiele und co. ach was soll es.
> 
> Ja WoW hat den schlechten Ruf zurecht.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber das hier finde ich sehr sehr bedenklich!


----------



## Stigmatix (25. Februar 2009)

Der schlechte Ruf von WoW liegt daran, dass es so populär ist.

Lest euch nur mal die Forenbeiträge hier durch - bei jedem zweiten kommt einem die Weihnachtsgans von letztem Jahr noch hoch.

Dieses unverschämte, unreife Pack, das sich in letzter Zeit in einem ROLLENSPIEL breit gemacht hat, ist unfassbar.

ROLLENSPIEL heißt ja, man verhält sich irgendwie wie im echten Leben - nur, dass wenn zB beim Billard jemand zu mir sagen würde "l2p, nap omg rofl", ich ihm das Queue über den Rücken zünden würde. Aber ohne weiteres Nachfragen. 
Hier sind eben die Grenzen der virtuellen Welt erreicht XD

Ich fürchte, WoW wird sich so entwickeln, wie Counterstrike... Vom Insider zum popülären Zeitvertreib, und gegen Ende dann eine irgendwie retardierte Community, mit der keiner mehr wirklich was zu tun haben will.

Aber bis es so weit ist, werd ich mir den Spaß dran nicht verderben lassen, weder von Leuten, die im Forum rummüllen, noch von solchen, die es ingame tun.

Edit :

Achja, ich hab beruflich auch öfters mit Jugendlichen zu tun - und wenn ich jemand auf ein Fehlverhalten seinerseits hinweisen würde, und er würde mit "mimimi" antworten, wäre auch Achterbahn.
Fällt mir grad auf, wenn ich den Beitrag eines meiner Vorposter lese.


----------



## rudolf (25. Februar 2009)

nun ich bin schön langsamm entäüscht von wow und den drum herum was da so vor kommt im spiel.vorgestern zum beispiel habe ich schlachtfeld gespielt strand der uralten und was ich da gehsen habe da graust mir die haare das kann es doch nicht sein. das spiel ging noch fünf sekunden und wir haben unser tor sehr gut verteidigt also kaum für horde zu gewinnen ,doch plötzlich trauten wir unseren augen nicht also unsere gilde, da sprinkt doch plötzlich ein hordler durch die zugemachte tür und schlug auf den gong was auch immer das ist und die haben das gewonnen .können sie mir sagen wie sowas geht,wir verstehn das nicht wir spielen ja alianz und nicht horde sowas kann ja nur die horde und nicht nur das die schurken betaüben dich 7-8mal hinter einander und haun dich in 3 sekunden von über 20000 leben auf null traurig ich spiele todesritter der kann sich einmal von der betäubung befrein  das war es aber schon dann die magia das selbe  das geht nur bei horde. und komischer weise wird immer gesagt der todesritter is zu stark blödsinn der todesritter kann gar nichts nicht betäuben kein sturm angriff nichts und das is eine helden klasse na toll am besten mann löscht im wieder und setz da viele figuren die es gibt zurück und schwächt sie wieder den ein magia schurke krieger soghar der hexer jetzt auch sin sehr stark geworden und beim todesritter ist natürlich wieder geschwächt worden für was gibt es den eine helden klasse den damit mann sie schwächt und alle anderen stark werden ,ist mir nicht ganz klar wie gesagt todesritter wieder löschen das wäre das beste den eine helden klasse die keine ist hat ja nichts da verloren oder?ma nn kann ja nur hoffen das da mal was pasiert und gemacht wir dagegen  den viele leute sind schon sehr entäuscht von dem spiel


----------

